#ubuntu-community-team 2011-03-07
<evilduanedesign> hello czajkowski
<nigelb> morning
<evilduanedesign> nigelb: hello!
<evilduanedesign> nigelb: good weekend?
<nigelb> evilduanedesign: yeah, not baf :)
<nigelb> err *bad
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> morning dpm, ara :)
<ara> morning all!
<kim0> Morning everyone
<nigelb> hey kim0, good morning :)
<kim0> nigelb: hey hey :)
<kim0> dpm: ara Morning o/
<kim0> dholbach: morning :)
<dholbach> hey kim0
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> hey dholbach :)
<nigelb> Last session of UDW was serious fun :D
<dholbach>  hey nigelb
<dholbach> great to hear :-)
<dpm> good morning ara, nigelb, kim0, dholbach!
<nigelb> I guess we can have that on *weeks/days from now on
<dholbach> hola dpm
<czajkowski> Aloha
<nigelb> Morning czajkowski.  Haven't seen you around in a while!
<AlanBell> "Nothing hugs quite like dholbach, though, and he’s no hairy ape."
<dholbach> AlanBell, yeah :)
<nigelb> where is that from? haha
<dholbach> Mark's announce of "O"
<AlanBell> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/646
<nigelb> aah
<nigelb> I agree with the statement though :P
<nigelb> AlanBell: I'm still on adrenaline rush from lighting talks :p
<vish> haha! "Nothing hugs quite like dholbach, though, and he’s no hairy ape."
<evilduanedesign> morning all
<nigelb> hey duanedesign
<evilduanedesign> hello mr nigel
<evilduanedesign> i had a good night last night helping people in #ubuntu-beginners :)
<nigelb> :)
<evilduanedesign> I had a run on problems I could actually help with :)
<nigelb> thats a very satisfying feeling
<evilduanedesign> it is nice
<evilduanedesign> you still trying out ircccloud
<evilduanedesign> nigelb: ^
<nigelb> oh, where's nigel-cloud
<nigelb> evilduanedesign: I liked it, but I'm toying with the idea of cost
<evilduanedesign> nigelb: on the free account it disconnects after two days of inactivity
<nigelb> oh, no wonder
<nigelb> evilduanedesign: I like having a server
<daker> i really want to test it, but i am still waiting for an invitation
<evilduanedesign> yeah, me too
<evilduanedesign> nigelb: I have a VPS. As soon as I have the money though I want a physical server
<nigelb> evilduanedesign: I have a cloud server from RS.  I' like it so far.
<evilduanedesign> awesome, I got a message from a user I helped last night
<evilduanedesign> I just check the dansguardian and it WORKS!:) i logged in the guest account and viola its there blocking any inapproiate material loading onto the screen.
<evilduanedesign> \o/
<nigelb> win :)
<evilduanedesign> though the process is a bit of a chore for the average user
<nigelb> evilduanedesign: we should have docs for that
<evilduanedesign> it is a process that needs a wrapper application. Something like what doctormo's groundcontrol does for launchpad
<nigelb> and for setting up a lib computer or something
<evilduanedesign> nigelb: bodhizazen has a good guide. That is where i learned to do it. http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/web-content-filtering-made-easy/
<evilduanedesign> would be a good idea to check the wiki though and make sure. If not would be easy to make a page from bodhi's guide
<nigelb> evilduanedesign: that one and how to set up tings like temporary sessions controlled from one computer would be very helpful for a lot of places
<dholbach> popey, oneiric is going to be awesome
<czajkowski> only if we can pronounce it
 * czajkowski wonders what goes through that lads head when he comes up with names 
<czajkowski> *mutters*
<nigelb> +1
<dholbach> click on "listen" on http://translate.google.com/#en|en|oneiric - is that how it's pronounced?
<AlanBell> the IPA for Onirology is /ɒnɨˈrɒlədʒi/
<jcastro> I tell you how I am going to pronounce it
<jcastro> one-rick
<dholbach> jcastro: I guess popey will pronounce it "o-ze-lot" :)
<AlanBell> "on air ick" I think is correct
<popey> ooze-lot
<nigelb> jcastro: with background of rickroll? ;)
<dholbach> I'll take the dog for a walk now, call mvo and practise the pronunciation :)
<dholbach> see you later
<AlanBell> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/oneiric#Related_terms loving these
<AlanBell> OneiricOne \o/
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> thinking maybe I need to group DreamyOne also
<IdleOne> I have a feeling we will be referring to 11.10 as Dreamy
<IdleOne> Good morning btw
<akgraner> first I had to learn to say "Aubergine" correctly now I it's "Oneiric Ocelot" seriously..who enjoys torturing the redneck...:-P
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> akgraner: Amry wives came back last night!!!!!!!!
<akgraner> I haven't watched it yet
<czajkowski> me neither
<akgraner> gotta get caught up, and I head to PyCon on Friday so who knows when I'll get to watch it
<IdleOne> akgraner: don't feel bad I am still working on pronouncing czajkowski properly
<jcastro> IdleOne: I just go with "laura"
<akgraner> I gave up on that one
<akgraner> unless I am "drankin" in which case I usually get it right ;-P
<JFo> cz<tab>
<IdleOne> JFo: thank goodness for tab completion
<JFo> indeed
<AlanBell> Tchaikovsky
<AlanBell> I did once very nearly order a taxi for "Miss C.Z. Tabb"
<IdleOne> haha
 * czajkowski frowns 
<czajkowski> yer lucky I like ye guys!
 * czajkowski pokes JFo and AlanBell 
<czajkowski> cheeky buggers!
<JFo> :)
 * AlanBell will now be on best behavior
<czajkowski> akgraner: aye see you later mister
 * AlanBell will be in poking range in a few hours
<AlanBell> fail!
<akgraner> czajkowski, laters
<czajkowski> toodles
<jcastro> WOO my new thinkpad is here!
<czajkowski> new toy
<popey> oooooo
<popey> which one?
<jcastro> X120E
<popey> I spy jcastro in http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/reviews/2011/03/ars-reviews-the-motorola-xoom.ars/6
<jcastro> heh
<czajkowski> it's times like that, you really hope you've a good picture and aren't doing anything dodgey!
<jcastro> I've trolled people that way before
<jcastro> when doing an IM thing once we put "Soandso just whines on twitter."
<jcastro> soandso being another writer on the site
<czajkowski> nods
<kim0> jcastro: woohoo :)
 * kim0 googling specs
<jcastro> man, even the alternative installer does geoip thing for  the timezone
<jcastro> SO nice
<nigelb> go give cjwatson a hug :)
<nigelb> (isn't he one of the persons behind debian installer?)
<kim0> hehe
<jcastro> well I knew the normal installer had it, not the alt.
<jcastro> nice love for the alt-installer diehards like myself
<nigelb> hehe
<popey> s/diehards/crusty old folks/g
<jcastro> it's nontrivial to do normal installer via PXE
<popey> indeed
<jcastro> popey: I PXE install using the same squid-deb-proxy machine so my installs take very very little time
<popey> neat!
<popey> write that up! :)
 * popey asks on au
<jcastro> you just input the proxy address in the installer
<jcastro> since the alt installer is geeky it actually asks you where your proxy is
<nigelb> jcastro: neat.
<czajkowski> can I just say, KDE, is pure evil and I  HATE IT!!!
 * czajkowski goes back to cleaning her inbox 
<jcastro> kim0: we need a cloud/Ubuntu version of this: http://boot.kernel.org/
<popey> http://askubuntu.com/questions/29406/multiple-network-installs-with-cached-downloads
<kim0> jcastro: doesn't it support ubuntu today already
 * kim0 checking
<jcastro> popey: so basically "rewrite every PXE install howto on the web"
<kim0> gah fedora but not ubuntu
<jcastro> kim0: yeah but something cooler than that, that page looks :(
<nigelb> Also, we need to have a good guide on parental controls.  I wonder if I should just ask it on askubuntu.com
<jcastro> a nice 5 meg usb image + boot.ubuntu.com = ftw.
<nigelb> +1
<kim0> I'm interested :)
<jcastro> kim0: but those are just dreams
<jcastro> I am full of dreams
<jcastro> time and skill to do that sort of thing, not so much.
<kim0> hehe
<nigelb> jcastro: but someone listening to you might just build it
 * nigelb looks at mhall119 ;)
<jcastro> popey: I suspect you'll need to find a PXE server install howto that is out there and available on CC and then copy it and fix it up as an answer
<jcastro> popey: or whatever surely to be out of date junk is on the wiki
<popey> well thats kinda my point
<popey> every PXE how-to I find is broken
<jcastro> I am starting to hope/wish that we delete the wiki
<mhall119> nigelb: the edubuntu team probably has some good parental control info
<jcastro> right, but you need something to start on
<jcastro> popey: I'm saying steal n' copy
<jcastro> then edit to make better
<popey> hmm
<nigelb> mhall119: ah yes.  evilduanedesign and I were plotting earlier today
<popey> I'll probably take a look at doing just that on my home server
<nigelb> mhall119: to write better documentation for that
<mhall119> jcastro: who did the django cloudinit demo at UDS-N?
<jcastro> kirkland?
<jcastro> was it the joke one with the narwhal song?
<mhall119> I think so
<mhall119> I was more interested in the cloudinit script itself
<jcastro> yeah kirkland
<mhall119> I want to make it available, and similar ones for wordpress and drupal too
<mhall119> maybe integrate it into 10.cloud.ubuntu.com so you can say "Give me a Wordpress site in teh cloud", or "Give me a Django-powered site in the cloud"
<jcastro> yep
 * mhall119 is making a list
<evilduanedesign> nigelb: what were you thinking, a list of different guides availlable?
<nigelb> evilduanedesign: or probably going in and updating the wiki
<nigelb> evilduanedesign: fix wwhat's broken sounds much better than go create a whole new thing
<evilduanedesign> nigelb: definelty
<evilduanedesign> nigelb: I put that on my todo list last night. Ill take a look. What I was working on now is not progressing :)
<nigelb> evilduanedesign: heh, I'll help you.  I have a personal mess to sort and then I'll pitch in.
<evilduanedesign> cool
<jono> kim0, all set?
<kim0> jono: just moment .. was rebooting
<jono> kim0, np
<kim0> jono: ready
<jcastro> oh fail, I installed 10.10 on it and didn't even notice until I booted it up
<dholbach> jcastro, upgrade testing FTW :)
<popey> :)
 * popey polishes the silver lining on jcastro's cloud
 * AlanBell heads off to an evening with the lovely RMS and the completely insane czajkowski
<JFo> hahaha
<evilduanedesign> nigelb: I set up an etherpad to use as a dump for info to get started http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/mp9hEFnuh5
<nigelb> w00t
<popey> AlanBell: record an interview with him for me :)
<AlanBell> Do you have questions?
<AlanBell> And do you know any command line audio recording application
<AlanBell> The olpc does not have the power to run audacity
<popey> uhm
<popey> arecord -f cd -t raw | oggenc - -r -o out.ogg
<popey> maybe
<mhall119> kim0: are you still seeing kim02 on LD?
<dholbach> jono, 7m?
<jono> dholbach, yup
<dholbach> rock
<Technovi1ing> ok, thought Oneiric Ocelot was joke when I first heard it
<dholbach> jono, skype?
<jono> dholbach, let's roll
<dholbach> alright my friends - time to call it a day :-D
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<dholbach> hugs
<jcastro> JFo: man I found a brutal kernel crasher on my new laptop, I'll holla at you after my call
<jcastro> JFo: the kernel "omg it's crashed" thing asks me a question but it's a blank window with 2 buttons, seen that before?
<JFo> um, no
<JFo> hmmm
<JFo> frankly that is an odd thing
<jcastro> after my call I'll stop by your channel
<JFo> ok
<jcastro> maybe there's a hw enablement guy around
<jcastro> is there a hardware enablement irc or is it all -kernel?
<JFo> there is one, but due to nda it is on the private server
<jcastro> :(
<JFo> yeah
<JFo> :-/
<JFo> most of the guys should be in #u-k though
<jcastro> well, my bug will help all x120e owners in the end
<jcastro> jono: all set!
<jono> jcastro, one sec
<doctormo> jono: Has the 11.10 name been announced?
<doctormo> Only I see the headline on OMG (which is offline atm) and no news anywhere else.
<Pici> !11.10
<ubot2> Error: unresolvable <alias> to oneric
<Pici> ugh, spelling
<mhall119> doctormo: yes, sabdfl announced it on his blog
<Pici> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646
<Pici> Now if the bot will listen to me, I'll get that properly setup as a factoid.
<sense> oneric will probably cause less spelling mistakes than intrepid, but more than natty :)
<mhall119> sense: oh the irony
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<jcastro> you're familiar with summit right?
<Pici> sense: More or less than feisty though?
<mhall119> jcastro: I'd better be
<mhall119> jcastro: that is to say, yes, I'm familiar
<sense> Pici: the two juxtapositioned vowels in feisty are more problematic than oneric, right?
<jcastro> mhall119: ok scale of 1 to 10, how hard would it be to publish a CSV of the schedule on a regular basis, like hourly or something
<mhall119> sense: oneIric
<Pici> sense: Well, perhaps not, at least most people have heard the word 'feisty' before.
<mhall119> jcastro: not too hard
<mhall119> why csv?
<jcastro> http://conventionist.com/
<jcastro> davidm saw they used this at scale
<jcastro> and it worked great, and all he needs is a CSV of the schedule to make this work for UDS
<mhall119> okay, we can do that
<mhall119> is csv the only option?
<sense> Pici: oneric does sound a lot more like it is spelled, feisty not.
<sense> jcastro: UDS app! Cool.
<jcastro> mhall119: let me see
<mhall119> sense: you've been spelling it wrong for the past 5 minutes
<Pici> sense: Except that the codename is oneiric, not oneric
 * sense runs away
<mhall119> lol
 * sense is not here!
<sense> Two consecutive vowels again!
<sense> That is problematic indeed.
<doctormo> sense: I presume it's pronounced on-eric?
<sense> doctormo: You're the native speaker, not me!
<mhall119> own-eye-rick
<jcastro> mhall119: I've asked davidm to join us here
<jcastro> he's been talking to the founders or something
<doctormo> mhall119: really? they really did a hatchet job on that spelling.
<mhall119> doctormo: it's greek
<doctormo> mhall119: It's greek, in roman letters ;-)
<mhall119> which, of course, doesn't use our alphabet at all
<mhall119> doctormo: used in English, spoken by Americans
<mhall119> what could possibly go wrong?
<sense> English only has so many words because it has taken half the Ancient Greek and Latin words and made it its own.
<doctormo> sense: And some celtic, norse, chinese, indian and a bit of bastard french too.
<mhall119> yeah, took a bunch of germanic ones too
<Pici> oneiric: Of, relating to, or characterizing the clinical state of oneirophrenia; oneirophrenia: A mental state that is characterized by hallucinations and other disturbances and is associated with prolonged deprivation of sleep, sensory isolation, or psychoactive drugs.
<sense> We do the same with English words and make horrible bastardised things of it: "gedeletet' is a proper conjugated verb. It looks ugly in both Dutch and English.
<mhall119> English, the klemtomaniac of languages
<sense> Pici: That is not possitive!
<Pici> sense: It describes software development
<mhall119> sense: the more generic meaning is "of or pertaining to dreams or dream-like states"
<Pici> Yeah, that too,.
<sense> I go for mhall119's description. :)
<sense> Half the English naval terms have a Dutch origin, afaik.
<mhall119> I think Mark was going for "dreamy", though that's not academically the right interpretation
<Pici> At least ocelots are a somewhat normal sounding animal name.
 * mhall119 was hoping for onery
<sense> I had never heard of ocelots before!
<sense> Nor of onery.
<mhall119> onery means stubborn
<mhall119> and strong-headed
<Pici> mhall119: you mean ornery
<mhall119> Pici: ah, yes
<mhall119> dang r's
<sense> Everyone can speak a few words of English easily, but speaking and spelling it right is harder than you might think. :)
<davidm> jcastro, I'm here
<jcastro> davidm: mhall119 is wondering if CSV only is the only option
<davidm> That is the option they are offering, but I can counter propose something else if there is something better
<nigelb> json?
<davidm> Remember we only have about 4-5 fields we have to export to them
<jcastro> davidm: ok let's do this, file a bug on lp.net/summit
<mhall119> davidm: is there an option to provide a feed they pull from more frequently?
<jcastro> and put the fields, etc. you want in there so we don't lose them
<mhall119> we can give an rss, ical or json feed for our sessions
<Daviey> davidm, What is the use case?
<jcastro> Daviey: http://conventionist.com/
<jcastro> they used that at SCALE and it worked well for them
<jcastro> so he's talking to them we're thinking we can add on full mobile support for maybe not so much work
<davidm> They are currently designing a standard help yourself interface allowing you to export your data into CSV and upload it to them, each time you change data you just send the entire file again
<davidm> We push they don't pull
<mhall119> :(
<davidm> jcastro, I'll get the fields we need and put them in the bug
<davidm> I know it's at least title, room, start time and and I think end time
<Daviey> interesting...
<davidm> When we make a schedule change we just push the change to them
<sense> Is it such an intensive task to converse it to CSV?
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> the intensive task would be uploading the csv to their site
<Daviey> Aww, that is silly... why can't they pull?
<mhall119> especially with the frequency that rooms and times change once UDS actually starts
<Daviey> seems infeasible TBH
<davidm> Daviey, right now they don't even have a self-serve interface you call a human or send an email
<mhall119> yeah, definitely not feasible
<mhall119> Marianna would kill us
<jcastro> what? why?
<davidm> we should be able to send changes at an interval (every 10 minutes if there is change) and that should not be too hard
<jcastro> auto export it every hour and mail it.
<mhall119> making her download a csv and email it every time the schedule changed
<jcastro> no no
<davidm> Why would Marianna kill us?
<sense> Would once per hour be enough?
<mhall119> sense: for 90% of changes, probably
<mhall119> the question is, what's the delay on their end?
<davidm> No why would we have a human in the loop?  I'm very confused
<jcastro> yeah, can't you make the system just autoexport?
<mhall119> *we* can, yes
<mhall119> but it sounds like there's a human on their end
<sense> That's very inefficient.
<davidm> Right now there is, shorlty the human will be gone
<davidm> We want to use the new humanless interface
<mhall119> will the humanless interface still consist of emails csv files?
<davidm> Can't possibly use a human interface with the rate of change we have
<davidm> it will be csv files that is what they want
<jcastro> so basically we spam them with csv's and the rest is their problem
<mhall119> can we get in touch with one of their developers perhaps?
<davidm> not sure if email or some other way, I'm talking to them now
<davidm> we can
<davidm> I'm talking to the CEO directly so I can arrange a developer call
<davidm> jcastro, yes exactly we send CSV they deal
<mhall119> I'm thinking an ical import on their end would be good for all of their customers
 * Daviey thinks pushing is crazy.... if we want to use them, they need to poll
<davidm> most of their customers are likely to be Windows users
<Daviey> we can provide the data as they need it, but i really think they need to pull
<mhall119> or pub/sub
<davidm> And most of their customers don't have the rate of change we do
<mhall119> davidm: even windows users like google calendar
<mhall119> much more than they like CSV too
<davidm> Daviey, I don't know why they would poll, we know when we have a change they don't we just send them along when we have them
<mhall119> davidm: because by polling, we don't have to authenticate
<Daviey> davidm, this is what code 304 is for :)
<davidm> mhall119, we can ask them, what they have currently offered is CSV, I don't want to pay for development work on their product, just want to contract their service to make UDS a bit easier for attendees
<mhall119> davidm: I'm all on board with that
<Daviey> davidm, What does this /actually/ add?
<jcastro> yeah, I say screw it and just autoexport and spam them
<Daviey> a read only interface?
<jcastro> Daviey: mobile clients for everything
<jcastro> and maps
<davidm> Daviey, do you have an android or apple phone?
<mhall119> but since it sounds like they're still working this out, it'd be mutually beneficial to both of us to work on a good interface
<Daviey> davidm, yes
<davidm> download their app and load the scale9x data and have a look
<mhall119> jcastro: maps of the venue? or street maps?
<jcastro> of the venu
<davidm> maps of the venue
<jcastro> like "the room is this way"
<mhall119> nice
<Daviey> davidm / jcastro: Download the FOSDEM app... for either iphone or android... that has map.... and simply imports an xml file.
<davidm> I used this at scale9x and it was NICE
<jcastro> davidm: that's awesome, but we can do this like right now instead of making our own app
<Daviey> We could put the same resources into that, had having something FOSS :)
<jcastro> ugh dude
<jcastro> why do we always have to build things
<jcastro> let's just do it
<davidm> Has a lot of nice features for end users and we don't have to do anything except export our data
<Daviey> imports, as in, silently pulls an xml file :)
<jcastro> autoexporting and spamming seems like the least amount of work
<Daviey> davidm, When you have your call, can you see if they will pull?
<mhall119> jcastro & Daviey: you guys decide if you want to use this or not, I can write a CSV exporter/emailer
<Daviey> jcastro, seems messy IMO.
<jcastro> I will convince daviey
<davidm> What I can do if you all like is setup a conference call and you can attend
<jcastro> since he wants less work
<mhall119> but I still think ical would serve them better than csv in the long run, davidm
<Daviey> jcastro, GPWM
<davidm> I don't want to mess up or miscommunicate something
 * mhall119 isn't familiar with that acronym
<jcastro> Daviey: it's not ideal but if they want to do it this way then *shrug*
<Daviey> mhall119,  Good Point Well Made
<jcastro> then they will be like "oh wow this doesn't scale"
<jcastro> and then you will say "check it, do it this way"
<mhall119> Daviey: thanks
<Daviey> I wonder if one day, some investment will be made in all this :)
<mhall119> all what?
<jcastro> dude, we should be moving away from investing!
<mhall119> I know, let's write a webapp!
 * mhall119 runs
 * Daviey chases mhall119 and slaps him
<nigelb> Night all.  Sigh 2:35 am.
<Daviey> nigelb, dude, go to bed!
<nigelb> Daviey: well, I'm already on the bed, just my laptop is on my lap too ;)
<Daviey> lovely.
<nigelb> But I need to get to work at 9 tomorrow.  Laters, really, this time.
<mhall119> night nigelb
<nigelb> laters mhall119, Daviey
<kim0> mhall119: nah LD is now fixed for me thanks
<jcastro> MAN
<jcastro> JFo:
<jcastro> hey JFo
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/715330
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 715330 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "Freeze after login with KMS enabled on Radeon HD6310" [High,Confirmed]
<jcastro> someone had found the bug I am having
<jcastro> but were stuck
<jcastro> found a workaround in the upstream bugzilla
<jcastro> linked it up, applied workaround
<jcastro> told our Xorg guys
<jcastro> man, I totally just textbooked an upstream linkage bug
 * JFo looks
<JFo> way to make it happen brother! :)
<jcastro> man dude
<jcastro> I can't believe it
<jcastro> JFo: man ... *hugs*
<jcastro> I thought I was /doomed/
<JFo> :)
<JFo> I wondered why I hadn't heard from you
<jcastro> well, I had to try vanilla upstream kernel etc.
<jcastro> I wasn't go show up all unprepared. :)
<JFo> heh
 * JFo hugs jcastro 
<JFo> such a fine example
<jcastro> JFo: it's like one of those beautiful example bugs
<JFo> yep, seems so far
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-03-08
<cjohnston> jono: jcastro JFo (and anyone else) can you please RT http://twitter.com/#!/chris_johnston/status/44923902635413504
<nhandler> cjohnston: I gave it a retweet
<jono> cjohnston, done :-)
<cjohnston> thanks
<mhall119> me too
 * doctormo cheers
<doctormo> Finally finished the resumable upload wsgi server
<nigelb> hey doctormo :)
<doctormo> hey nigelb, how's your two weeks been?
<nigelb> doctormo: not bad.  a week in hospital and week at home.
<doctormo> Everything ok I hope nigelb?
<doctormo> And will you be coming to UDS?
<nigelb> All well now.
<nigelb> I dunno, I haven't applied for sponsorship yet.
<doctormo> nigelb: Do you have some time to spare to play wesnoth with me?
<nigelb> doctormo: tomorrow morning your time?
<nigelb> I'll install the packages \o/
<doctormo> nigelb: Yes, which do you prefer RPG or Stratedgy?
<nigelb> doctormo: I've never played it.  So your pick :D
<doctormo> nigelb: We'll do SX RPG, we'll die, but it'll be fun.
<nigelb> lol
<doctormo> nigelb: Let me know when you have it running, I think we'll need to install two bits inside game.
<nigelb> okay :)
<doctormo> nigelb: How's it going? slow dl?
<nigelb> doctormo: yeah :\
<doctormo> nigelb: Does it give you a time/target situation?
<nigelb> doctormo: I'm going to have to shutdown and get to work and continue the install :(
<doctormo> nigelb: OK, get it installed and we'll try again for tomorrow.
<nigelb> ok \o/
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> morning dpm
<dpm> hey nigelb
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> morning ara, dholbach
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<nigelb> where's kim0 today :)
<dholbach> if he's not working, he's demonstrating - like every other good Egyptian! :)
<nigelb> hehehe
<nigelb> I've been tasked with telling him to remove lernid bits from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCloudDays :D
<dpm> hey dholbach
<dholbach> nigelb, man, it's a wiki :)
<dholbach> just add a few "## ...."
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> dpm, how's the revolution in Catalonia?
<nigelb> dholbach: oh, well.  wiki and I are not friends lately.
<dholbach> I guess you could say that
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back
 * nigelb hugs popey and dholbach 
<popey> I'm happy \o/
<nigelb> (there seems to be a flash group hug)
<nigelb> popey: about what... ;)
<m4n1sh> nigelb: lernid is deprecated?
<nigelb> m4n1sh: the classroom team no longer recommends it
<dholbach> m4n1sh, it's broken right now
<m4n1sh> so either it needs to be fixed
<m4n1sh> or people should be told not to use it
<m4n1sh> middle way is bad
<AlanBell> the -nl team were thinking about doing a web based something similar I think
<nigelb> m4n1sh: we don't tell people to use it.
<m4n1sh> so what to do with slides feature of lernid
 * m4n1sh never used lernid
<nigelb> meh
<nigelb> it never worked well even for us.
<nigelb> and out of all the sessions, very few actually use the slides
<m4n1sh> for me slides are meh, but for a huge population slides is a + point
<m4n1sh> nigelb: true that
<m4n1sh> to be frank i dont remember anyone using slides
<m4n1sh> *dont see
 * nigelb stabs the wiki repeatedly.
<nigelb> 503. Error. With. Preview.
<dpm> dholbach, slowly getting there. On our way to overthrow the king
 * dholbach hugs dpm
 * dpm hugs dholbach :)
<AlanBell> popey: have you heard anything about downtime on the wiki?
<AlanBell> by my calculations they were hoping to schedule some downtime last week to finally do the upgrade
<popey> yes and no
<popey> yes, we have asked for feedback about what's happening, and no its not done yet, bugs have held them up, we'll probably get another status update later this week I'd imagine
<vish> anyone know who dave neary is? (apart from the census report, I'm not sure if he is in GNOME foundation or something else.. )
<topyli> vish: long time guadec organizer, alumnus foundation director, little things like that :)
<vish> ha! well, he sure is again stirring up GNOME folks with his latest post.. :s
<topyli> i suppose :)
<czajkowski> God morning
<czajkowski> *Good
<m4n1sh> vish: probably I can cook a conspiracy theory "Every week one controversy in the GNOME world"
<vish> m4n1sh: yea, its getting very silly nowadays
<m4n1sh> Planet Gnome = bait minefield
<m4n1sh> very tough to walk across without stepping on one
<kim0> morning everyone
<kim0> nigelb: I think I already killed lernid from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCloudDays
<nigelb> kim0: I commented it out today :)
<kim0> oh, cool then :)
<duanedesign> hello all
<duanedesign> dholbach: i think i know what the Lernid bug is that is preventing it from working. I had the same bug in one of my apps.
 * duanedesign is commenting on conersation form hours ago :P
<Pendulum> duanedesign: well the main problem with lernid is there are no maintainers. So bug fixes mostly aren't happening
<Pendulum> ( nhandler did a few at one point, but I don't think he has had time to for a while now)
<nigelb> +1
<duanedesign> Pendulum: yeah. I remember talking to him about it awhile back
<duanedesign> Pendulum: he was trying to fix some bugs but was not comftorable doing it
<nigelb> we all had this sort of talk where we thought what we'd do seeing that some of us in the team didn't get it work either
<nigelb> finally, it was like "its far too painful to support it than not supporting it"
<duanedesign> Pendulum: he admits to being not very good at python. Though I think that he is being modesyt
<duanedesign> modest*
<nigelb> haha, I agree there
<duanedesign> nigelb: what do you think for the Parental Control wiki page. One page with an  overview of options and then a couple more detailed pages on seting up specific solutions?
<nigelb> duanedesign: yes, that'd be great :D
<cjohnston> mornin
<Pici> so it seems
<mhall119> lies, I'm going back to bed
<jono_> no dpm?
<dholbach> jono_, * dpm hat die Verbindung getrennt (Ping timeout: 246 seconds)
<dholbach> I would suspect internet problems
<jono_> ok np
<dholbach> (and it was just 9 minutes ago)
<jono_> cheers
<czajkowski> *yawns*
<cjohnston> agreed
<jcastro> dpm: dibs on bacon when you're finished with him
<czajkowski> jcastro: want some syrup with that
<czajkowski> :p
<jcastro> gross!
<czajkowski> ;)
<dholbach> jcastro++
<cjohnston> syrup on (real) bacon is good
<Pici> D:
<dpm> jcastro, I'm finished, but he had another important call after mine
<popey> dont start this again!
<jcastro> cool
<czajkowski> hmm no paultag
<jcastro> cjohnston: omg someone fixed your bug
<mhall119> wan't me
<cjohnston> what bug
<jcastro> the uds.u.c one
<czajkowski> http://www.computerweekly.com/blogs/it-fud-blog/2011/03/oracle-hardware-support-rip-of-1.html
<cjohnston> the rt?
<jcastro> yeah
<cjohnston> ya.. i got the email earlier
 * cjohnston notes to file a bug about the picture on uds.u.c
<jcastro> TOO LATE
 * jcastro marks Opinion
<mhall119> you want the picture with the caption?
<jcastro> heh
<cjohnston> no
<czajkowski> the pictures go by very fast
<mhall119> so did UDS
<czajkowski> :)
<cjohnston> I have my state Fire Officer test tomorrow
<czajkowski> which means?
<czajkowski> yay 12 teams now on UGJ http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/567/detail/
<mhall119> \o/
<czajkowski> time to do more reminding
<mhall119> "40 people from 11 LoCos and 9 countries are participating in this event!"
<czajkowski> but 12 events, 1 virtual one
<mhall119> looks like we should do more to encourage people to register attendance
<mhall119> which one is virtual?
<Technovi1ing> czajkowski: can't get the Utah Team to ever to anything for the UGJ
<czajkowski> Technovi1ing: mind if I ask why ?
<czajkowski> mhall119: got confused nm
<czajkowski> sorry
<mhall119> Venezuela has 2 events, which accounts for why we have 12 events, but 11 locos
<czajkowski> mhall119: and one was in january
<czajkowski> I suspect it's a typo
<mhall119> possibly, but I don't speak spanish
<mhall119> so I don't know
<Technoviking> shrug?  no one is interested? the last to I got a room, and sat there by myself for a couple of hours in IRC
<mhall119> I do like seeing that map though
<czajkowski> Technoviking: is it they dont know what to do ?
<czajkowski> I'm only curious as I suspect your team isn't the only one
<czajkowski> and ireland isn't doing one this year so far
<czajkowski> which sadens me no end
<cjohnston> jcastro: is it just me, or did uds.u.c revert? it looked correct to me this morning
<jcastro> not sure I didn't check it
<cjohnston> the top bar still has the wrong color and the arrow is off again
<cjohnston> i think you or jono can fix the "—!>"
<dholbach> alright my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day
<popey> o/ dholbach
<dholbach> have a great rest of yours - see you tomorrow
<mhall119> night dholbach
<czajkowski> dholbach: toodles
<cjohnston> o/
 * dholbach hugs you all
<dholbach> :)
<cjohnston> jcastro: im working with ISS right now to figure it out
<cjohnston> jcastro / jono has anyone made changes to anything on uds.u.c in the last day or two?
<jcastro> not me
<cjohnston> well.. its refixed again
<cjohnston> lol
<jcastro> I added some info on Friday
<jcastro> oh
<doctormo> hey jono
<jono> hey doctormo
<doctormo> Your thoughts? http://divajutta.com/doctormo/art/edu/perspective.png
<jono> looks good doctormo :-)
<AlanBell> nice
<AlanBell> there is sillyness and timewasting going on in #ubuntu-trivia right now if anyone wants to join in
<AlanBell> we added 170 new scifi questions
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-03-09
<jcastro> cjohnston: hey
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Se81XYq2u3U&feature=player_embedded
<jcastro> wrt. your partitions showing up in unity bug report ^
<doctormo> nigelb: ready?
<doctormo> nigelb: Myabe we'll play tomorrow or next week?
<nigelb> doctormo: oh, sorry sorry
<nigelb> doctormo: I got everything installed yesterday
<nigelb> doctormo: but last night I was meeting Riddell and Nightrose and the whole KDE gang.  They're here for conf.kde.in
<nigelb> ended up getting back home close to midnight
<nigelb> oh, boy, app dev week is coming!
<kim0> Morning folk
<kim0> s
<nigelb> morning kim0, ara :)
<kim0> nigelb: hey :)
<ara> morning all!
<kim0> ara: morning o/
<dpm> good morning all
<kim0> dpm: morning :)
<dpm> hey kim0!
<kim0> dholbach: o/
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey kim0
<dpm> morgen dholbach!
<nigelb> hey dholbach \o/
<dholbach> hi dpm, hey nigelb
<nigelb> conf.kde.in :D
<nigelb> met all the kde geeks last night :D
<dholbach> hey huats
<huats> morning everyone
<huats> hello dholbach !
<czajkowski> Aloha
<kim0> ~>
<kim0> bleh :)
<dpm> Kicking off UADW, could someone give a hand spreading the word for the call of sessions on the Internets?
<dpm> http://twitter.com/dplanella/status/45431527160553472
<dpm> http://identi.ca/notice/66528953
<dpm> thanks!
<czajkowski> will do
 * dpm hugs czajkowski
<kim0> o/ I need help too :) Ubuntu Cloud Days is even closer
<kim0> http://twitter.com/#!/ubuntucloud/status/45433509040488448  http://identi.ca/notice/66529700
<kim0> Please RT the hell out of it .. Thanks
<Pendulum> kim0: done
<kim0> Pendulum: Thanks :)
<kim0> czajkowski: thanks :)
<czajkowski> kim0: np
<nigelb> done :D
<kim0> nigelb: :)
<dpm> I think we should change the #uds hashtag to something like #ubuntuds or something along those lines. Most of the tweets on http://summit.ubuntu.com/ are totally unrelated
<czajkowski> dpm: aye we';ve said it before
<czajkowski> it's not gneric enough to UDS
<czajkowski> it picks up crap/spam
<popey> I personally think it should just be #ubuntu
<popey> ETOOMANYHASHTAGS
 * czajkowski loves #locoteams :) 
<czajkowski> slightly biased mind you
<dpm> yeah, #locoteams looks good on the LD :)
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> it does doesn't it :D
<m4n1sh> who is handling ApplicationDeveloperWeek?
<nigelb> dpm I guess
<nigelb> but its a wiki, if you want to take a session, just add your name
<dpm> m4n1sh, nigelb yeah, feel free to add or suggest a session. If you've got any questions, I'll be glad to help
<m4n1sh> dpm: added one
<m4n1sh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<nigelb> err, there was a prep page....
<m4n1sh> what?
<nigelb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Prep
<dpm> nigelb, m4n1sh, that's fine, I was recommending using the timetable as well
<m4n1sh> dpm: yeah. I am not in city on monday
<m4n1sh> and having a very late session is tough for me
<dpm> m4n1sh, thanks a lot for signing up for the session!
<dpm> yeah, pick up the slot that suits you best then
<m4n1sh> thanks
<duanedesign> morning all
<kim0> duanedesign: morning
<nigelb> ok --> https://github.com/sitaramc/gitolite#_security
<duanedesign> nigelb: i started a sandbox page for the Parental Control wiki page. I have one more person helping with it. A mentee on the Beginners team interested in doing wiki work
<nigelb> duanedesign: yay
<nigelb> duanedesign: I'm meeting up all the kde geeks again today
<Pendulum> nigelb: are you going to start using kubuntu then? :P
<nigelb> Pendulum: I think they might all convince me :p
<nigelb> I switched on my laptop and they go --> OMG! Gnome :P
<m4n1sh> nigelb: you trolled them :P
<nigelb> m4n1sh: nah, I got trolled!
<m4n1sh> so basically you tried to troll them and got trolled :)
<nigelb> nah
<nigelb> I wanted to copy stuff, or else I'd have left it in a corner
<m4n1sh> I wanted to attend kdeconf
<nigelb> me too :(
<m4n1sh> but too much work
<nigelb> at least I got to attend the before-party last night ;)
<m4n1sh> nigelb: called by whom?
<nigelb> (actually, sort of organize it, but meh)
<nigelb> m4n1sh: no one, we all went there and decided we'll all go out for dinner and that was the party :P
<m4n1sh> who all went where?
<m4n1sh> you were with whom? Surya?
<nigelb> nah, shadeslayer and Riddel
<m4n1sh> hmm
<nigelb> and Hobbes`
<m4n1sh> they are in Bangalore?
<m4n1sh> both?
<nigelb> YES
<m4n1sh> :(
<nigelb> oh, and tazz
<m4n1sh> you should have called me
<m4n1sh> :(
<nigelb> which world are you in
<nigelb> we planned this all over IRC
<m4n1sh> which channel?
<nigelb> ##l-i
<m4n1sh> ##linux-india or #ubuntu-in ?
<m4n1sh> hmm
<m4n1sh> I didnt notice :(
<m4n1sh> nigelb: you have to participate in global jam
<m4n1sh> we in #u-i are having high hopes from you
<m4n1sh> esp Nitesh
<nigelb> m4n1sh: depends on work, but I'll be on IRC anyway for sure
<m4n1sh> why? its on sat and sunday
<nigelb> Yes, but sometimes they decide to screw you over :|
<m4n1sh> meeting on monday  9 IST
<m4n1sh> ask shadeslayer to attend it too
<m4n1sh> UGJ also includes Kubuntu
<duanedesign> .5
<doctormo> Looks like planet ubuntu is broken :-(
<kim0> doctormo: yeah, not updating for me
<mhall119> someone hacked the planet?
<mhall119> ....sorry, couldn't resist....
<kim0> :)
<kim0> bleh, the new flash beta is only 32bit .. is Adobe living under a rock
<nigelb> hah, I switched to 32 bit Ubuntu a long time because of these issues :p
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<kim0> Morning
<dholbach> jono, kim0, jcastro, dpm: 2m?
<jcastro> I AM ALL SET!
<czajkowski> jcastro: I'M NOT DEAF
<czajkowski> :p
<jcastro> oh sorry
 * czajkowski hugs jcastro 
<jono> dholbach, yup
<dpm> dholbach, yep!
<kim0> o/
<dholbach> go go go :)
<duanedesign> dholbach: you did your dj set last night? How was it?
<dholbach> duanedesign, no, not last night - I'll play at the GNOME 3 release party on April 8th
<duanedesign> ahh
<duanedesign> dholbach: hehe, dont know wht i thought las night
<dholbach> no worries :)
<dholbach> maybe I'll record it
<dholbach> let's see
<duanedesign> that would be neat
<duanedesign> i have trouble finding people to play music with
<dholbach> I put up some of my mixtapes on my blog
<dholbach> there's a page for it (not on planet ubuntu, etc.)
<nigelb> yes yes
<dholbach> not sure if it's your cup of tea though :)
<duanedesign> computer technology has helped a lot. Now you can create your fellow musicians :)
<nigelb> <3 mixtapes
<nigelb> <3 dholbach's mixtapes
<duanedesign> dholbach: i will look. I am very open when it some to music.
<duanedesign> i have not put up anything new in awhile, but i put a few samples of some electronic music i made up on myspace. http://www.myspace.com/fogomusic
<dholbach> nice, I'll take a look later on
 * dholbach now calls it a day
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day and see you all tomorrow
<duanedesign> o/
 * dholbach hugs you all
<cjohnston> jcastro: just heard the boom boom of Discovery coming home.. Another cool thing about living in FL!
<duanedesign> cjohnston: cool. There was once not too long ago it flew over the central U.S. and you could hear it here in Tulsa
<cjohnston> duanedesign: thats awesome.. the one that was lost back like 8 years ago was pretty far north too
<czajkowski> akgraner: seen AW yet ?
<duanedesign> cjohnston: i have a person joining the Beginners team who is interested in web development. I know you work on a lot of similar stuff. Can you recommend any projects that might need help?
<cjohnston> what type of web dev? loco directory summit hall of fame always need help... django and python mostly
<duanedesign> cjohnston: ok, cool. Anything with PHP and/or javascript.
<cjohnston> theres the community themes which are html... there isnt much thats php.. wordpress and drupal are php, so maybe those themes, but there isn't huge amounts of work
<cjohnston> if he is interested in learning python/django he can play with us and we will get him started
<cjohnston> I didnt know django when i started
<cjohnston> i still dont
<cjohnston> lol
<duanedesign> i have been learning django so i might check out the loco directory summit hall of fame
<cjohnston> please.. we can always use help
<duanedesign> cjohnston: awesome. thank you much
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> we are always looking for help, and willing to teach
<greg-g> huh, appears some email were in a queue for ubuntu-devel that just came through
<nigelb> moderation queue
<greg-g> yeah, I guess some people forgot to join the list :)
<nigelb> greg-g: ubuntu-devel doesn't let you post unless you're member of ~ubuntu-dev
<nigelb> there are a few exceptions that cjwatson's added for people who mail often but aren't ~ubuntu-dev yet
<greg-g> ohhhh, huh, I didn't know that
<AlanBell> 18:04 < AlanBell> squinky: is planet.ubuntu.com a known issue?
<AlanBell> 18:05 < squinky> AlanBell: uh, no
<AlanBell> 18:05 < squinky> AlanBell: what's wrong with it?
<AlanBell> that has now been reported
<kim0> gah I did mention it a few hours back
<AlanBell> yup, and I mentioned it in #canonical-sysadmin, but they don't look at scrollback there it seems
<AlanBell> 18:12 < squinky> AlanBell: ok, I've dislodged it.  It should update in the next 15-30 min
<nigelb> AlanBell: lol, dislodged.
<kim0> hehe
<AlanBell> not much news on a wiki upgrade though, apparently it is hard, and possibly being worked on
<nigelb> AlanBell: yeah, I asked elmo
<nigelb> the situation is rather difficult
<AlanBell> in what way?
<nigelb> custom patches
<nigelb> not merged upstream
<AlanBell> meh, it is all python
<nigelb> but apt-get would fail
<nigelb> and an actual python openid + moinmoin person would need to overlook
<AlanBell> only stuff like openID has been hacked in
<nigelb> yeah, the openID bit is the troublesome one
<AlanBell> http://moinmo.in/FeatureRequests/OpenIDSupport
<AlanBell> probably not done that way, but it is only going to be that much code
<AlanBell> and there are probably nicer ways of doing it by now anyway
<AlanBell> might be better integration possibilities using oauth rather than openid
<AlanBell> or maybe not as it should use canonical-identity-provider at login.ubuntu.com really
<nigelb> AlanBell: see PM
 * nigelb hugs AlanBell 
<nigelb> "< AlanBell> if you want me to come to millbank and help then do give me a shout"
<AlanBell> planet is fixed
<doctormo> AlanBell: Great, I just delayed my blog to wait for the fix
<doctormo> AlanBell: OAuth is great for site-to-site authorization, openid is good for site-to-site authentication.
<doctormo> Both are pretty problematic on the desktop.
<AlanBell> yup
<AlanBell> although the python launchpad lib thing works ok
<AlanBell> although I guess you have plenty of experience having jumped through all the hoops for groundcontrol
<czajkowski> it takes far too long to get home
<czajkowski> when it only takes 30 mins driving
<czajkowski> am pooped!
<maco> survey on women in open/participatory tech/culture:  http://adainitiative.org/projects/census/  men's and others' opinions welcome as well
<doctormo> czajkowski: The jobs of England?
<jcastro> <-- quick break
<doctormo> jcastro: Does that mean you're leaving irc or coming to chat?
<jcastro> it means if I'm unresponsive I went out for chocolate. :)
<jcastro> <-- back
<doctormo> jcastro: How's your day going?
<jcastro> good good
<jcastro> another new unity contributor today so thumbs up
<doctormo> jcastro: Still got contributors agreement restrictions?
<jcastro> people have to agree to the CLA, yes
<doctormo> jcastro: Have you complained at all about that? It's annoying as hell no being able to work on unity.
<doctormo> btw, all who like art: draft edubuntu wallpaper http://divajutta.com/doctormo/art/edu/perspective.png
<jcastro> doctormo: other than people saying "I don't like CLA in general" I haven't had anyone who has contributed to Unity give any feedback (positive or negative) about the CLA
<doctormo> jcastro: I don't like the CLA in specific, I can't contribute, it'll never get into gnome, and it's just bloody stupid.
<doctormo> Of course if you're going to select only people who can contribute, I'm sure you'll find less of a problem.
<jcastro> I don't know what you want me to do about it, you know where to complain as much as I or the next person would
<doctormo> I was trying to see if you were in support personally. I care about what you think.
<jcastro> I'm not a lawyer
<jcastro> I tend to not have opinions about things like that
<jcastro> I don't really have opinions about licenses either
<doctormo> jcastro: Do you vote?
<jcastro> of course
<doctormo> But you're not a politician.
<jcastro> right, and I also don't talk about politics
<doctormo> Yes, like leftyfb, oh well. If the community team can't put pressure on Mark about the CLA, who will.
<jcastro> you have his email address, tell him
<jcastro> you don't think that people inside canonical haven't expressed their opinion (one way or the other) about CLA to management?
<doctormo> I know various people who have.
<jcastro> doctormo: Unity Places are all your own code, they don't fall under CLA
<jcastro> I mean, if you were to make your own unity place rather
<AlanBell> I was going to ask that very question, thanks jcastro
<doctormo> jcastro: And package it, yes, plugins are fun.
<jcastro> doctormo: it all quicklyable
<jcastro> though it needs to be updated
<cjohnston> jcastro: could you please confirm that bug #709395 is fix released
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709395 in ubuntu-website "uds.ubuntu.com needs the use the Ubuntu font" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709395
 * AlanBell sees Lucida Grande
<AlanBell> there is some ubuntu font on the front page
<cjohnston> im not good with css.. AlanBell can you look into how to fix it?
<cjohnston> oh.. well. I see where it is
<cjohnston> heh
<cjohnston> I guess I can just change it to what LD uses.. thanks AlanBell
<mhall119> does uds.u.c use the light-wordpress-theme?
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-03-10
<cjohnston> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> it's not using the new font yet?
<cjohnston> no :-/
<greg-g> does the loco directory Description field accept any kind of formatting? Or does it just display plain text?
<greg-g> Like, does it accept markdown/etc?
<mhall119> greg-g: just plain text
<nigelb> hey jono
<jono> hey nigelb
<pleia2> http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/03/10/wiki-ubuntu-com-upgrade-update/ wiki update \o/
<nigelb> pleia2: I just read that on your blog :)
 * nigelb does happy dance
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> sorry for not posting about this sooner (the CC has been talking with Canonical about this since last month)
<dholbach> good morning
<kim0> dholbach: morning
<kim0> morning everyone
<dholbach> hey kim0
<dpm> good morning dholbach, kim0, and all!
<kim0> dpm: morning man
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey :)
<dpm> dholbach, have you got the id of that bug where you requested to support a sane translations layout for sphinx handy?
<dholbach> just a sec
<dholbach> https://bitbucket.org/birkenfeld/sphinx/issue/561/configuration-option-store-translations-in
<dpm> cool, thanks :)
<nigelb> morning\o/
<kim0> nigelb: morning \o/ :)
<nigelb> kim0: Cloud days getting closer :)
<kim0> Yeah they are :)
<nigelb> w00t
<dholbach> dpm, danke für das Followup auf dem Bug
<dpm> dholbach, kein Problem :)
<dholbach> :)
<czajkowski> Aloha
<kim0> aloha
<czajkowski> how are we all today ?
<daker> good morning
<dpm> hey daker, good morning :)
<nigelb> Hola daker
<daker> hi
<dpm> wohoo! dholbach also rocking fixing i18n bugs (bugs 692150)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 692150 in gnome-desktop "Untranslated string in a gnome-desktop patch" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692150
<dholbach> dpm, it's my patch pilot day
<nigelb> you haven't checked in :P
<dpm> \m/
<dholbach> nigelb, I tried
<dholbach> topic was too long
<nigelb> ah, arg
 * popey chuckles at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/654
<popey> "We handle that very well, I think, though occasionally some muppet calls Kubuntu the blue-headed-stepchild etc etc."
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> I should show this to Riddell tonight :p
<popey> i suspect he's seen it :)
<nigelb> naw, he's at the conf
<nigelb> and there's scratchy connectivity there
<AlanBell> I see sabdfl is in a strident mood today
<popey> indeed
<evilvish> KDE/Kubuntu here we comeeeeeeee!! ;)
<popey> not a chance :)
<czajkowski> I had to use KDE once already this week
<evilvish> hehe, yea, fixing KDE will be a lot harder than fighting with GNOME ;p
<czajkowski> and I never want to have to do that again
<evilvish> ETOOMANYOPTIONS!
<popey> heh
<czajkowski> thre was much yelling about how I couldnt find things
<AlanBell> Kubuntu lacks the polish of Ubuntu, but it probably wouldn't take that long to fix
<czajkowski> and also my buttons were in the wrong place
<czajkowski> most flipping annoying
<AlanBell> yeah, they would have to put the buttons on the left where they belong :)
<czajkowski> exactly
<popey> I dont think its polish kde is lacking
<evilvish> focus
<popey> a desktop that isn't infuriatingly complex to use is what it lacks
<czajkowski> aye
<duanedesign> morning all
<popey> hello duanedesign
<czajkowski> ?c
<duanedesign> doctormo: ping
<dholbach> jcastro,
<dholbach>  _   _    _    ____  ______   __  ____ ___ ____ _____ _   _ ____    _ __   ___
<dholbach> | | | |  / \  |  _ \|  _ \ \ / / | __ )_ _|  _ \_   _| | | |  _ \  / \\ \ / / |
<dholbach> | |_| | / _ \ | |_) | |_) \ V /  |  _ \| || |_) || | | |_| | | | |/ _ \\ V /| |
<dholbach> |  _  |/ ___ \|  __/|  __/ | |   | |_) | ||  _ < | | |  _  | |_| / ___ \| | |_|
<dholbach> |_| |_/_/   \_\_|   |_|    |_|   |____/___|_| \_\|_| |_| |_|____/_/   \_\_| (_)
<dholbach>                                                                                
 * dholbach hugs jcastro
<jcastro> hah
<m4n1sh> jcastro: Happy Birthday
<m4n1sh> is it your birthday?
<czajkowski> yes 21 again
<czajkowski> :p
<jcastro> thanks m4n1sh!
<m4n1sh> anyone in Jorge's city to hug him ?
<jcastro> yep
<m4n1sh> who?
<czajkowski> whooo 16 teams are now signed up http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/567/detail/
<czajkowski> :D
<AlanBell> 27
<czajkowski> AlanBell: eh ?
<czajkowski> 51 people from 16 LoCos and 12 countries are participating in this event!
<AlanBell> oh, sorry, I am full of fail
<AlanBell> I was trying to do /27 to go to window 27
<czajkowski> ahhh
<m4n1sh> AlanBell: czajkowski Indian LoCo will participate too. Will be finalized in Monday's monthly LoCo meeting
<czajkowski> m4n1sh: great stuff
<czajkowski> :D
<dholbach> the LD map looks fantastic
<czajkowski> the more the merrier
<czajkowski> it does
<czajkowski> :D
 * czajkowski LOVES the LD :D 
<kim0> jcastro: Happy B-day man :)
<jcastro> thanks!
<czajkowski> what are the list of yer twitter/identi.ca accounts
<czajkowski> the Ubuntu dev ones?
<czajkowski> cloud ?
<czajkowski> and any video casts. are they all located someonewhere on one wiki page ?
<kim0> czajkowski: is this what you want ? http://twitter.com/ubuntucloud http://identi.ca/ubuntucloud
<czajkowski> yes thanks
<czajkowski> who else has an account like that ?
<kim0> http://facebook.com/ubuntucloud
<czajkowski> and has a internet show ? be nice to just have them all on one wiki page
<czajkowski> case I want to mail loco teams
<kim0> czajkowski: I think same accounts s/cloud/dev/
<kim0> czajkowski: dpm has accounts too
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> and dholbach
<dpm> czajkowski, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Contact/
<czajkowski> dpm: thanks
<dpm> the videocast URLs are on this channel's topic
<dholbach> czajkowski, thanks for the RT :)
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> I just want to put all of your info including any tv casts yer doing in one place and mail loco contacts
<czajkowski> as I RT yer stuff using locoteams tag but also for folks not on twitter it'd be nice to reach to another audience
<dpm> +1
<kim0> czajkowski: if u need the cloud vids also http://cloud.ubuntu.com/docs/videos/
<duanedesign> any wiki-admins here?
<dholbach> duanedesign, #canonical-sysadmin maybe?
<duanedesign> if ound a page on the Ubuntu wiki full of spam attachments
<dholbach> ah yes, they can probably sort that out
<duanedesign> thank you kind sir
<dholbach> just check in the topic who's "vanguard"
<dholbach> getting started now
<jono> hey all
 * czajkowski hugs jono 
 * jono hugd czajkowski
<jono> I miss you czajkowski, we need to have a call sometime soon :-)
<jcastro> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<jcastro> someone ask me why I am so happy
<czajkowski> jono: I saw we missed outr call last night. I slept
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/727823
<czajkowski> j	on nthe plus side more teams are signed up for UGJ
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727823 in gnome-control-center "Enable Gnome-Control-Center in Unity, and add "System Settings" link to the session indicator menu" [Medium,In progress]
<czajkowski> I tweeet it once a day
<czajkowski> jono: ^^
<jcastro> finally, a control center!
<jcastro> users, rejoice!
 * czajkowski hugs jcastro 
<czajkowski> Dear OFE please go away and leave me alone before I get cranky and you understand my range!
<czajkowski> *RAGE
<akgraner> jcastro, you are way too happy.../me goes to find a tranquilizer dart for you...
<jcastro> akgraner: it's the simple things akgraner
<jcastro> you ever see Zombieland?
<akgraner> :-)
<jcastro> always enjoy the simple things
<jcastro> even if the world turns into a zombie nightmare.
<akgraner> I do that's why I am married to pgraner..:-P
<czajkowski> akgraner: want a link to AW ?
<akgraner> czajkowski, yes please
 * czajkowski is going for a lot of BEER tonight 
<czajkowski> another Redhatter has left and gone to Canonical:)
<jcastro> hey, it must be special if czajkowski's going for the beer!
<jono> czajkowski, yeah I have been banging the drum about the UGJ a little
<czajkowski> jono: the ofe have a way of getting under my skin
<czajkowski> jcastro: ^^
<jono> czajkowski, don't sweat the small stuff
<czajkowski> I've also organised the next docuument freedom day
<jono> :-)
<jono> czajkowski, they are a bit of a shabby operation
 * jcastro organizes czajkowski appreciation day
<jono> but good intentions
<czajkowski> jono: I've had to deal with one guy for hte last 4 months and suffice to say. he's RUDE!patronising and doesnt like dealing with women
 * czajkowski hugs Ubuntu community
<czajkowski> much nicer to deal with
<czajkowski> akgraner: scp link in pm
<akgraner> thanks!
<JFo> sad that some dudes are still like that
<jcastro> I roll with JFo
<jcastro> beer, guitars, and rock music
<jcastro> that's what we need more of around here
<JFo> jcastro is my homeboy
<akgraner> +1 for jcastro 's suggestion
<JFo> just sayin'
 * JFo gets the guitars and rock music out
 * JFo makes a run for the beer
<akgraner> JFo you got homeboy's...:-/
<JFo> and home girls
<JFo> they are all my homeskillets ;-)
<akgraner> you mean homeskillet biscuits :-P
<JFo> I do indeed
<JFo> k, I need food
<JFo> back in a bit
<mhall119> now I'm hungry too
<jcastro> I could use some tacos
<mhall119> jcastro: when do you move to florida?
<jcastro> august
<mhall119> cool, I'll have to have you over for a BBQ
<jcastro> we're going to the Boca Raton area
<jcastro> whereabouts are you?
<mhall119> between tampa and orlando
<mhall119> bit of a drive, but we've had people come from further for our team parties
 * jcastro doesn't mind driving to release parties and all that 
<mhall119> I'd like to do another big team party this year like we did in 2009
<mhall119> gah
 * mhall119 hates online systems that store passwords in clear text
 * mhall119 hates it more when said systems email me my password in clear text
<dholbach> ok my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day and see you tomorrow
 * dholbach hugs you all
<czajkowski> toodles
<popey> \o/
<popey> i really should get rid of that "toodles" hilight
<doctormo> pleia2 / maco: Seen this interesting image? http://literatur.deviantart.com/art/ubuntu-women-200131777
<pleia2> nope
<pleia2> would be interesting to hear the symbolism explained though
<doctormo> Classy: http://framli.deviantart.com/art/What-s-an-Oneiric-Ocelot-200066261
<popey> if any of you have stackexchange logons, (askubuntu) I'd appreciate an upvote on our uupc advert...
<popey> http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/1089/community-promotion-ads-1h-2011
<jcastro> hey popeys
 * popey hugs jcastro 
<popey> yay, we hit 7
 * popey tails logs to see when we get incoming links from askubuntu ;)
<jcastro> what kind of specs hw-wise do you guys have for pad.ubuntu-uk
 * popey points jcastro at Daviey 
<popey> its his box
<jcastro> ah ok
 * AlanBell is intrigued that jcastro is asking that question
<jcastro> AlanBell: I'm just wondering
<jcastro> I've lost all hope of ever getting rid of gobby
<AlanBell> why?
<jcastro> we seem to be made to suffer</c3po>
<AlanBell> it would be trivial to do, nobody uses gobby outside of UDS
<AlanBell> put pad links on the schedule and it would just happen
<JFo> I think the first question is, Who mandated that we use Gobby?
<jcastro> dunno it's always just been there
<AlanBell> it was the collaborative editor
<jcastro> I used etherpad for a few of my sessions at UDS
<AlanBell> and the old version was accessible
<jcastro> and no one said anything so *shrug*
<jcastro> http://code.google.com/p/gdata-issues/issues/detail?id=2457
<nigelb> etherpad is nice if its properly hosted.
<AlanBell> new version is silent to screen readers
<jcastro> JFo: check out that bug report
 * nigelb remembers us killing Daviey's server with AlanBell's lighting talk.
<AlanBell> yeah, Daviey had cut the ram to it
<JFo> jcastro, do you have the bug number handy?
 * JFo sees too many bugs by day :-(
<jcastro> http://code.google.com/p/gdata-issues/issues/detail?id=2457
<jcastro> ^^^ this one
<jcastro> don't worry
<jcastro> it's not yours
<AlanBell> however primarypad stays up and schools hit that a class at a time
<AlanBell> and ietherpad and the old etherpad site
<JFo> jcastro, wow
<nigelb> AlanBell: yeah, I have an ietherpad account
<nigelb> AlanBell: if we could write a plugin to etherpad, that could give access to LP teams like ~pad-admin as admins and ~pad-users as members on a pad, that would just rock
<nigelb> we would have list of pads and we could actually use it at UDS.
 * nigelb thinks its actually quite plausible.
<AlanBell> no need
 * popey would avoid ietherpad for no other reason than that they spam you on twitter
<AlanBell> I wasn't endorsing ietherpad, just declaring it to exist
<AlanBell> why do you need admin access to a pad? what does that even mean?
<nigelb> I wasn't endorsing ietherpad, just "etherpad" as a product
<nigelb> AlanBell: admins can delete etc
<AlanBell> well that could be done, but I don't see the need for it
<nigelb> AlanBell: have you got a pro account on any of the pad hosting thingies like ietherpad?
<popey> yes
<popey> i have a pro account on a few pads
<AlanBell> I don't have a pro account
<popey> i dont see the need for access controls either
<AlanBell> I only really use pad.ubuntu-uk.org
<nigelb> Yeah, the good thing, which I thingk popey blogged about, is when you have a pro pad, you get to see pad list
<popey> there are none on gobby and that's worked
<nigelb> that's all.
<popey> yup
<popey> but if people name the pads sensibly thats a non issue
<nigelb> or
<popey> and if they link to them in irc channels (bots could do this)
<nigelb> if we worked pad names into summit
<popey> its just an http link
<nigelb> that'd work too
<nigelb> exactly
<popey> i think you're overthinking it
<popey> 1) put up pad
<popey> 2) use it
<popey> 3) ???
<popey> 4) profit!
<nigelb> spread lik
<nigelb> *link
<nigelb> popey: I agree.  I'm overthinking.
<Daviey> jcastro, Were you at the UDS session last time regarding etherpad?
<nigelb> I wonder if its actually in debian yet
<Daviey> nigelb, it aint.
<Daviey> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=576998
<ubot2> Debian bug 576998 in wnpp "ITP: etherpad -- web based collaborative real-time editor" [Wishlist,Open]
<AlanBell> it would be a trivial patch to summit to make pad links on all the sessions
<nigelb> AlanBell: yeah, very trivial.
<AlanBell> and yes, the session on it at UDS was rather negative
<popey> where did the negativity come from?
<Daviey> *cough* not us *cough*
<nigelb> I just met a few debian folks today
<nigelb> let me talk to them tomorrow if they can help me package this giant
<AlanBell> I don't recall names, but the feeling seemed to be that gobby is packaged, etherpad isn't therefore we won't change anything
<popey> i think Daviey had a go at it some while back
<AlanBell> quite why a single server instance requires packaging I don't know
<nigelb> Daviey: can help me if I get stuck? :)
<jcastro> Daviey: how hard is it to spin up etherpad?
<evilvish> we could just have the package in Ubuntu, it is not necessary it has to be in Debian
<nigelb> AlanBell: well, think of wiki update and how it would be easy if it was apt-get update
<jcastro> I don't get why we just don't fire off an EC2 instance of it and rock it
<Daviey> popey, Yeah.. but i didn't have enough time to make suitable for upload
<AlanBell> nigelb: wouldn't help at all, because the problem is that they hacked it about too much. the wiki *is* packaged.
<nigelb> Its not necessary, but its duplication of work.  I'd prefer working as upstream as possible.
<Daviey> There is /possibly/ some licence issues
<nigelb> AlanBell: exactly.
<popey> http://apt.etherpad.org
<Daviey> The upstream code ships some binary.
<popey> http://apt.etherpad.org/binary-i386/
<nigelb> I've done some work on etherpad some time back, probably should take a shot.
<popey> (result of me googling etherpad debian package)
<popey> http://mclear.co.uk/2010/03/10/installing-etherpad-on-debian/
 * Daviey has commit access to upstream, so i can land fixes :)
<popey> :)
<AlanBell> so it might not be dfsg clean and ready to sit in debian testing for a few years to mature
 * nigelb remembers he can poke Daviey for upstream pull requests :D
<nigelb> AlanBell: hrm, that means direct to Ubuntu or PPA isn't such a bad idea.
<Daviey> jcastro, I would suggest allowing session leaders to pick gobby vs non-canonical hosted etherpad.
<AlanBell> I don't think that addresses the concerns that were raised, but I wasn't in the room
<jcastro> Daviey: well for my sessions I just picked etherpad last time
<jcastro> but the gobby server was also not working
<Daviey> jcastro, Well - we can put auto generated URL's into summit for the sessions..
<Daviey> eventually, it'll catch on :)
<Daviey> jcastro, Have you seen etherpad hash tagging?
<AlanBell> and prepopulate the pages with hash tags
<jcastro> no
<Daviey> AlanBell, jinxx
<AlanBell> great minds :)
<jcastro> Daviey: well, see what IS thinks and guarantee me that it won't explode and I'll propose the idea to jono
 * popey wonders if we could use uds.ubuntu-uk.org as the host for it ;)
<Daviey> jcastro, last time it was discussed at UDS, - IS - were the nackers
<AlanBell> if you put #UbuntuTheProject in a pad it will auto link that to a search URL returning all pads tagged thusly
<jcastro> Daviey: well we should ask
 * evilvish gah! got tricked by popey and thought that page uds.ubuntu-uk.org existed ;p
<Daviey> evilvish, give me 5 mins... :)
<popey> :)
<evilvish> \o/
<Daviey> i'm not going to... :)
<Daviey> AlanBell, fancy making a branch for summit to auto link to a settings.ETHERPAD-URL + "/" + session title ?
<AlanBell> sure
<AlanBell> in a couple of days
<jcastro> hey
<Daviey> Don't know if we can merge it, but if the code is there we are a step there
<jcastro> is it possible
<jcastro> to have a page that lists all the pages?
<jcastro> but broken down by hashtag?
<jcastro> god, that would be awesome
<Daviey> jcastro, yes
<AlanBell> that would be summit
<nigelb> with summit, we can do cool stuff :D
<Daviey> #uds-o #server
<AlanBell> summit then becomes the index to the pages
<AlanBell> as well as the multiple hashtag things in the pad server itself
<nigelb> and the bot can query summit and announce over IRC.
<Daviey> nigelb, Fancy investigating how feasible it would be to encode a list of hash tags that the pad should be pre-populated with?
<nigelb> Daviey: yup, can do.  will coordinate with AlanBell.
<Daviey> nigelb, http://pad.example.org/some-page?tags=uds-o,desktop,etc would be AWESOME.
<nigelb> oh what the hell, I'll look right now.
<AlanBell> we can set it all up and point at pad.ubuntu-uk.org for testing and then point it somewhere else later
<popey> people use pad. though
<popey> better not to mess with one that people are actually using?
<Daviey> Anyone know of somone good with css ?
<nigelb> o/ not great, but can manage a bit
<AlanBell> popey: I wasn't talking about messing with the pad, just with summit
<popey> oh
<popey> sorry my bad
<Daviey> nigelb, Well if you want to take on more work :), fancy trying to hack up a nice ubuntu-ish theme? :)
<AlanBell> just creating regular pages on the pad
<nigelb> Daviey: ooooooh, yes yes.  I can poke at that too.
<Daviey> (i'd like to land that on pad.ubuntu-uk.org at least nigelb )
<nigelb> I have the source of etherpad sitting right here on the laptop :)
<nigelb> Daviey: yeah, that'd rock.  Though I thought you ran trunk on pad.ubuntu-uk.org
<cjohnston> All you summit talkers need to attend the summit global jam event: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/729/detail/
<nigelb> Daviey: did you get those fixes I landed.  I think 2 or 3 bug fixes.
<Daviey> nigelb, uh?
<jcastro> Daviey: oh hey did you guys sort the mobile client thing with davidm?
<nigelb> Daviey: I did have a fix for the 'undefined' problem
<cjohnston> Still waiting on a call for the mobile client last i heard
<Daviey> nigelb, did someone commit that?
 * jcastro acks
<nigelb> Daviey: yup
<nigelb> Daviey: redhog did
<popey> ooooo
<Daviey> jcastro, Think so, it is progressing.
<AlanBell> nigelb: cool, the undifined window title is annoying
<popey> i would _love_ to be able to use etherpad on $unnamed_tablet_shaped_device
<nigelb> AlanBell: yeah :)
<jcastro> Daviey: man when that's sorted we'll print out QR codes of the schedule and put them around the venue
<nigelb> jcastro: omg, that's awesome
<jcastro> scan, BLAM, UDS Schedule. FTW.
<nigelb> we're dreaming big baby :)
<jcastro> @popey keybuk used summit on unnamed tablet device
<AlanBell> jcastro: QR codes, check, can do.
<jcastro> and then accidentally multitouched and ruined the schedule
<jcastro> so he reverted it and removed himself from summit admin, heh
<nigelb> lol
<cjohnston> jcastro: opinion on bug 731443 please
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 731443 in ubuntu-website "photo slide show on uds.u.c goes too fast" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731443
<popey> jcastro: not etherpad he didnt
<Daviey> jcastro, since then, people have to click 'edit'..
<jcastro> popey: I meant summit
<AlanBell> QR code to the pad URL on the paper that gets printed and stuck to the doors would be cool
<popey> etherpad is broken on safari mobile
<popey> oh
<jcastro> AlanBell: oh man
<popey> summit i care less about :)
<Daviey> jcastro, admins used to always hae the edit view
<jcastro> Daviey: yeah
<nigelb> finally, something broken on iphone that popey does admit to.
 * nigelb runs.  Fast.
<jcastro> AlanBell: I think just a QR code on the root summit.ubuntu.com/uds-whatever is fine
<jcastro> and that subs people to the schedule
<jcastro> cjohnston: want me to try it?
<cjohnston> jcastro: if your interested, the fix can be put into the branch...
<cjohnston> want your opinion of the speed... should it be slower, if so, what speed
<jcastro> welll, I can inline the thing right in the div right?
<jcastro> the speed=1000
<jcastro> it looks like I can
<cjohnston> prolly
<popey> hahah nigelb I said unnamed device ;)
 * jcastro tries it
<popey> oh, damn, i said safari
<cjohnston> but when we push the next theme update, it will be erased
<nigelb> popey: hahaha :D
<cjohnston> which i about have another theme update ready
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> cjohnston: I have no opinions on the sliding of the photos, whatever you all think is best
<cjohnston> dont leave me in charge :-P
<AlanBell> wow, most things are broken on mobile safari!
<jcastro> cjohnston: then just do what laura says, shrug
<nigelb> hehe
<cjohnston> thats worse :-P Hopefully cztab isnt around
<cjohnston> thanks jcastro
<cjohnston> jcastro: any objection to bug 709395
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709395 in ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-wordpress-theme "uds.ubuntu.com needs the use the Ubuntu font" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709395
<jcastro> \o/
<cjohnston> I'll take that as a no
<jcastro> heh
<AlanBell> that isn't the ubuntu fone
<AlanBell> font
<AlanBell> it is lucida grande
<evilvish> huh, ubuntu fone
<evilvish> wouldnt be a bad idea ;p
<cjohnston> ugh.. thats the wrong bug..
<cjohnston> that bugs already fixxed
<nigelb> I think there is a Kubuntu fone.
<cjohnston> sorry.. jcastro any objection to bug 732373
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 732373 in ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-wordpress-theme "Add Global Menu to uds.ubuntu.com" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732373
<cjohnston> thats the one i meant
 * AlanBell goes to poke at bug 709395
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709395 in ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-wordpress-theme "uds.ubuntu.com needs the use the Ubuntu font" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709395
<jcastro> ok so which menu is this
<jcastro> the orangeish ones or the ones top right on planet?
<cjohnston> top right
<cjohnston> Ubuntu.com Community Support Partners
<jcastro> yeah that would be slick
<cjohnston> which those links should be changing soon
 * jcastro nods
<cjohnston> ok.. great.
<cjohnston> Thanks jcastro
<jcastro> are the contents of that menu maintained in one place?
<jcastro> or is it just one more thing to update on each site?
<cjohnston> one more thing.. im working with the team to make it one
<cjohnston> like an include
 * jcastro nods
<AlanBell> so is the lack of ubuntu font on quite a lot of uds.ubuntu.com now a content issue rather than a css issue?
<jcastro> <-- late lunching, be back in 45
<cjohnston> no luinch for you
<cjohnston> lunch
<Daviey> nigelb, Are you sure your undefined fix has landed?
<Daviey> what was the commit id?
<cjohnston> AlanBell: its an issue of not being pushed yet
<cjohnston> the font was only half way implemented
<nigelb> Daviey: hang on.
<cjohnston> i added the fix yesterday
<cjohnston> just waiting for some more code to be ready to push live
<nigelb> Daviey: oh hell, missed the title.  I caught the undefined in the email
<nigelb> Daviey: let me quickly fix this
<JFo> wait, is it written in python? ;-P
<AlanBell> Java
<nigelb> java and scala
<Pici> I got the joke ;)
<nigelb> ugh, github now confuses me
<nigelb> do I pull from actual origin, i.e. the project's master so my fork is uptodate
<nigelb> or is there a clicky to make my fork up-to--date
<nigelb> Daviey: ^^
<nigelb> Oooooooh, btw, good laugh with Riddell about the muppet thing
<Daviey> nigelb, I think rebasing your branch against trunk is always a good idea, but providing it is a small change - the commit should be safge regardless
<Daviey> JFo, Funny you say that... there is a python style etherpad project, but not open source aiui.
<JFo> :)
<nigelb> Daviey: I have to add a new remote to the trunk and do this right? I can't find a clicky.
<Daviey> nigelb, I have NFI :)
<nigelb> Daviey: lolz
<Daviey> <-- not a big githib user.
<nigelb> <-- big github user and still has NFI.
<JFo> while I simply have NFI about most things
<JFo> :)
<popey> \o/ NFI club
<doctormo> duanedesign: pong
<nigelb> Daviey: OMG, ok. Finally.
<nigelb> Daviey: its *NOT* a bug
<Daviey> nigelb, a config option :)
<nigelb> Daviey: Right.
<nigelb> Daviey: I spent a while trying to get up-to-date code and then figure out where that change happens :p
<nigelb> Daviey: go fix it :P
<Daviey> nigelb, yeah, i'm using a legacy config file
<Daviey> :/
<nigelb> can't you just use the new one?
<nigelb> Daviey: is it possible to run it while making changes?
<nigelb> actually, while creating the theme.
<nigelb> omg, its jorge's birthday
<nigelb> jcastro: HAPPY BIRTHDAY
<jcastro> ta
<nigelb> Daviey: investigation done.
<nigelb> Daviey: can be done in theme.
<nigelb> A little bit of JS magic and we can work it out.
<nigelb> Do you want that worked into a new Ubuntu theme?
<Daviey> nigelb, nah, KISS
<Daviey> nigelb, I can change some stuff without restarting
<Daviey> ... but not everything
<nigelb> Daviey: :)
<Daviey> nigelb, Ideally - this should be generic theme that can be committed upstream
<Daviey> ... and eventually, perhaps the default theme for the etherpad ubuntu packages :)
<nigelb> Daviey: ah, in that case we can go the plugin way for what you asked earlier.
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-03-11
<james_w> have there been discussions that anyone is aware of about changing UDS scheduling again this time?
<james_w> we're currently discussing some changes to the way we do our planning in Linaro, and if there are going to be changes for UDS I would like to factor them in now
<AlanBell> james_w: what sort of changes?
<jono> has anyone heard from peria?
<jono> persia?
<nigelb> no :(
<nigelb> Anyone canonical has his phone number?
<jono> he is safe
<nigelb> yay!
<jono> who is else is based in Japan?/join #ubuntu-jp
<jono> oops
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning all
<dpm> morgen dholbach
<dholbach> hey dpm
<jono> ok, I posted on my blog about what to do with the Tsunami, arrival times, put it on planet Ubuntu and GNOME and posted to all Ubuntu FB groups
<jono> and tweeted
<jono> if it help save one life, this is worth it
<jono> headed to bed, night all!
<kim0> Morning
<jono> if you folks can check in our with community members in Japan and the affected areas, I would appreciaste it
<jono> night all!
<nigelb> morning dpm, dholbach, kim0 :)
<kim0> morning everyone o/
<kim0> was catching up on this tsunami thing
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<czajkowski> Aloha
<czajkowski> anyone heard from folks in the locos/boards that are being effected over in Japan
<nigelb> jono said peria was okay.
<nigelb> *persia
<nigelb> I suppose he called.
<duanedesign> morning friends
<Pendulum> hi duanedesign
<kim0> morning duanedesign
<nigelb> morning duanedesign, Pendulum :)
<duanedesign> heyo
<duanedesign> Pendulum: have a second?
<Pendulum> yep
<james_w> AlanBell, e.g. the way blueprints have to be named to get scheduled
<james_w> we changed from tracks to themes last time
<vish> huh! we have a http://piratepad.net/
<popey> been around a while, that one
<jono> hey all
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<czajkowski> jono: ello
<jono> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> jono: you free ?
<jono> czajkowski, now?
<jono> I am for a few mins, don't have too long though
<czajkowski> well in the next hour
<czajkowski> could give you a ring as we missed our call the other evening
<jono> czajkowski, give me a few mins to respond to a bug and then I will ping you
<czajkowski> jono: grand job
<jcastro> jono: are you going to be affected by the tsunami or are you inland?
<jono> jcastro, I *think* we are OK
<jono> I think if anyone gets hit it will be SF and Oakland
<jono> but the reports are that it is not going to be a huge problem here, with limited evacuations
<jcastro> oh that's right, you moved
<jono> I think we should be fine
<jono> I think our old place would have been fine too
<jono> czajkowski, sorry, I am not going to be able to chat
<jono> I have to get on a call
<jono> apologies
<czajkowski> jono: no worries shall poke you monday
<czajkowski> jono: tis grand really
<jono> thanks!
<czajkowski> np
<duanedesign> nigelb: made a little progress on the Parental Control wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/duanedesign/sandbox
<jcastro> jono: JohnLea needs to chat with you asap
<jono> jcastro, call is now
<jono> jcastro, on a call now, will ping later
<Technoviking> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> Technoviking: on a call, but I'm in and out
<Technoviking> jcastro: If you have some common asked questions about Unity, I would love to put them in my next Ubuntu User Q7A article
<dpm> have a great weekend all!
<dholbach> ok my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone
<dholbach> big hugs to you all
<cjohnston> bye dholbach
<JFo> hggdh, tell me to shut up in there if I am in the way :)
<hggdh> JFo, you are never in the way (figurativelly speaking, of course)
<hggdh> :-)
<JFo> heh
<hggdh> but I *have* been blocked from the barman before by you, and it was a major block
<JFo> I apologize for such things :-)
<JFo> I would never get between a man and his beverage on purpose ;)
<JFo> man or woman that is
<JFo> but I do make a good roadblock
<jcastro> well, not roadblock JFo
<jcastro> more like a plow
<jcastro> when he zombie apocalypse comes I'm going to strap you on the front of my truck with a chainsaw.
<JFo> lol
<JFo> just one? I'd like at least 2 ;)
<jcastro> JFo: you've seen zombieland right?
<jcastro> you're like woody harrelson in that movie
<JFo> jcastro, :)
<JFo> sorry was OTP
<komputes> jcastro: http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/
<komputes> jcastro: bottom says <!---
<komputes> The deadline for sponsorship closes on 8th September 2010.
<komputes> —>
<komputes> jcastro: also will there be a way for us to check the sponsored folks and vote this time around?
<AlanBell> vote on what?
<czajkowski> komputes: vote for people to get sponsored?
<AlanBell> komputes:so you found an old date *inside an HTML comment block*
<komputes> czajkowski: yep
<AlanBell> I don't think many people will be viewing the source and getting confused by that
<komputes> AlanBell: the comment block is displayed on the page, it shouldn't be
<AlanBell> in what browser?
<komputes> AlanBell: if it was just in the source then it'd be ok. FF on Lucid
<komputes> AlanBell: might be cuz its wiki
<pleia2> yeah, I see it too
<AlanBell> hmm, so do I, but not in chromium
<AlanBell> <p><!---<br />  doesn't get parsed correctly as a start comment in firefox
<AlanBell> it isn't wiki, it is wordpress, the HTML looks right in the chromium source browser
<AlanBell> that is worth fixing
<AlanBell> there will be no vote on people getting sponsorship, that is a decision made inside Canonical about who they want to spend their money on bringing to UDS
<popey> komputes: community members dont vote on UDS attendance
<AlanBell> everyone is free to attend
<doctormo> AlanBell: especially if they pay themselves ;-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-03-12
<duanedesign> morning all
<popey> morning duanedesign
<nigelb> hola duanedesign
<nigelb> hey popey
<popey> yo
<nigelb> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/184764_10150118148109442_573989441_6472026_6449109_n.jpg \o/
<popey> what is happening there?
<popey> a hug-in?
<nigelb> yup, hug pradepto (the man behind the conf)
<nigelb> "hug pradeepto day" rather
<nigelb> Wait, that's Kenny.  This was the hug Kenny series :)
<popey> heh
<duanedesign> hey popey
<duanedesign> hello nigelb , did you see my link yesterday
<nigelb> duanedesign: err,wait
<nigelb> lots of scrollback
<duanedesign> it is
<duanedesign> wiki.ubuntu.com/duanedesign/sandbox
<duanedesign> made a little progress on the Parental Control wiki page
<nigelb> nice :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: still a major work in progress :)
<nigelb> It looks like a good start :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: i can not take all the credit. I have a BT padawan that has been helping.
<nigelb> heh, good padwaan :D
<duanedesign> just listening to the latest reports from the nuclear power plant damaged in japan earthquake.
<kim0> hey folks, where do I ask udd questions
<czajkowski> kim0: no ting as a stupid question
<czajkowski> kim0: sup
<czajkowski> *thing
<kim0> udd = ubuntu distributed development .. doesnt that have some channel
<kim0> I ended up asking in #ubuntu-motu
<czajkowski> kim0: ah ok
<akgraner> pycon is really an awesome conference...
<akgraner> and there are 5 or 6 Canonical folks here as well...
<akgraner> and I didn't think I would know anyone - so it was great to see some familiar faces :-)
<duanedesign> akgraner: that is nice
<akgraner> being here makes me want learn python...it's kinda cool
<akgraner> I think I have to many things on my "I want to learn" list
<mhall119> akgraner: where is pycon?
<duanedesign> akgraner: I look forward to any podcasts they  might make.
<duanedesign> lots of good bits from past years on http://advocacy.python.org/podcasts/pycon.rss
<akgraner> mhall119, downtown Atlanta
<mhall119> ah
<mhall119> nick or josh there?
<duanedesign> akgraner: haha, yeah my want to learn list is kinda long too. :)
<mhall119> akgraner: I've already promised to teach itnet7 python next UDS if he gets sponsored, maybe we can make it a group session
<akgraner> mhall119, nope but I am going to try to meet them for dinner or drinks later tonight
<mhall119> akgraner: tell them hi from the Florida team
<akgraner> mhall119, you can teach someone python in a week?  and I'll let them know you all send hello's and howdy's to them
<akgraner> duanedesign, glad to know it's just not an "Amber Issue" :-)
<akgraner> the lococast.net guys are here as well...
<akgraner> need to find them at somepoint today
<AlanBell> python is lovely to teach
<mhall119> akgraner: well I can't make you an expert, but I can get you on that road
<AlanBell> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/09/27/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t17:03 <- that was fun to do
 * akgraner looks
<czajkowski> akgraner: did you enjoy AW
<akgraner> czajkowski, haven't watched it yet :-(
<akgraner> but I think I'll get a chance to watch it tonight
<czajkowski> better before Sunday
<akgraner> i know right
 * AlanBell wonders if akgraner wants to waste some time
<akgraner> I would love to but my I am feeling a bit overwhelmed at this moment...
<akgraner> in a good way..
<akgraner> I feel like I did when I discovered how big the Ubuntu Community was
<akgraner> just realized how many areas Python touches...wow - this is pretty cool
 * akgraner hears "A whole new world" song in my head
<AlanBell> probably could add a python category to -trivia
<akgraner> on and did I mention all the areas where python and ubuntu intersect and that's a bunch
<AlanBell> yeah, that is huge
<akgraner> awesome awesome awesome - how did I not come to this realization sooner
<AlanBell> unity places in python are going to be interesting
<akgraner> I've heard similar comments today
<akgraner> and my reply was "oh I'm not with Canonical but see that person over there (as I pointed to the first canonical person I saw) they can help you :-D
<akgraner> But the coolest thing has been no one hear has mentioned Banshee
<AlanBell> storm in a teacup
<akgraner> or asked for a comment etc...at SCaLE that was over half of what I got asked about...threw Pete David and Ted under the bus for comment on that
<AlanBell> SCaLE is in the teacup
<akgraner> s/hear/here - see I can't even type right now :-/
<akgraner> so sad
<akgraner> found out there is an online beginning python tutorial
<akgraner> gathering all that information so I can share it next week
<akgraner> and the people behind it are wanting Beginners to evaluate the course and give feedback
<AlanBell> nice
<akgraner> meet one of the openhatch maintainers
<akgraner> and talked to a couple of defense contractors who use ubuntu and are pushing to get Ubuntu into their companies
<akgraner> s/met/meet
<akgraner> mozilla folks are pretty cool as well - and had a great talk about diversity with them
<akgraner> they have some great ideas
<akgraner> so I am making sure I can read all my notes so I can share all this...really cool stuff that I didn't know about before now
 * akgraner <3's FOSS Universe :-) 
<akgraner> (can you tell I am giddy and excited about all this stuff)  sorry for flooding the channel...I'll leave you with your regular scheduled program now :-D
<nhandler> akgraner: Feel free to swing by Chicago and pick me up on the way to the next conference ;) I'm still waiting to be able to make it to some
<akgraner> :-)
<AlanBell> giddy and excited people ++
<akgraner> wow it is 5pm here already...where has the day gone...
<duanedesign> akgraner: cant wait to hear aboubt the Beginners Python Tutorial. We get lots of folks coming to the Beginners Team asking about Pythoon
<akgraner> I'll try to pot that on Monday...will  work on that post first
<akgraner> s/pot/post
<akgraner> clearly I don't need to post anything today
<akgraner> who knows what it would end up saying
<duanedesign> akgraner: well, sounds like you have already had a busy day
<akgraner> I have...I am such an event junkie...
<duanedesign> akgraner: i had so much fun at the last UDS. I really want to try and attend more events
<akgraner> duanedesign, aren't they great!  I also leave events with longer list of things I want to learn more about
<akgraner> and I always always learn something new and meet many new people  :-)
<duanedesign> akgraner: funny you mention that. I just picked up my notes from UDS-N yesterday and realized I had not made my through them all yet
<akgraner> :-)
<duanedesign> I write the think i wwant to learn about down and put a ? next to it
<duanedesign> s/think/thing
<duanedesign> several ? I have not gotten to
<duanedesign> :)
<akgraner> :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-03-13
<greg-g> akgraner: you met Asheesh from OpenHatch? He's one of my best buds.
<pleia2> we all love asheesh :)
<jcastro> Pendulum: I meant more predictable as in 5 minutes in you're like "ugh, brother didn't make it and him and his family are living vicariously through him."
<jcastro> they could have done the true story part without it being so blatantly about the whole freeriding thing
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> fair enough :)
<Pendulum> did you know that Million Dollar Baby was based on a true story? except the woman didn't actually commit suicide
<Pendulum> (or so I've been told)
<Pendulum> (my source is a short film about disability in Hollywood)
<jcastro> I've not seen that yet
<jcastro> it's  always on the todo
<evilvish> <porthose> Any one aware of this?  Would be interesting to see Ubuntu represented there :) http://www.nasa.gov/home/hqnews/2011/mar/HQ_11-070_Open_Source_Summit.html
<pleia2> it's my understanding that it's invite-only, and we didn't get invites :)
<pleia2> they do use a fair amount of linux over there though
<evilvish> oh! invite-only.. :s
<czajkowski> jcastro: you about ?
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> que tal
<czajkowski> jcastro: upgraded to natty right, but now I've no sound
<czajkowski> trying to report a bug
<czajkowski> but dont know what to put it against :(
<jcastro> one sec
<czajkowski> thanks
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<jcastro> aha!
<jcastro> ubuntu-bug audio
<czajkowski> not sure I'm gone on the auto hide
<czajkowski> but going to try it
<m4n1sh> jcastro: I got a compiz out of memory issue :)
<czajkowski> package audio does not exist
<jcastro> hmm
<jcastro> maybe
<jcastro> ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<jcastro> ?
<czajkowski> aye that;ll do it
<czajkowski> jcastro: thank you
<nigelb> hrm, ubuntu bug audio should work
<czajkowski> Please try again
<czajkowski> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<czajkowski> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<czajkowski> Thanks for your patience.
<czajkowski> bah!
<m4n1sh> I got a weird Unity/Compiz error - Snapshot - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1237964/CompizOutOfMemory.jpg
<jcastro> weird
<nigelb> hrm
<jcastro> maybe unity --reset?
<nigelb> czajkowski: can you try apport-cli audio?
<czajkowski> launchpad admins are sooo helpful
<czajkowski> lp is a bit broken it seems
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/734427
<czajkowski> ta da
<ubot2> czajkowski: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/734427)
 * czajkowski kick lp up the ass 
<mhall119> harsh
<czajkowski> needed
<czajkowski> cant watch any movies :(
<czajkowski> pleia2: hows the shamrock looking
<pleia2> czajkowski: shamrock?
<czajkowski> the stuff I gave you to grow
<czajkowski> in Brussels
<pleia2> czajkowski: oh yeah, it turns out I have a brown thumb :(
<pleia2> or they just don't want to grow in a highrise
<czajkowski> lol
<pleia2> I even put them by the window!
<pleia2> I was worried the cats would eat them when they grew, but they decided not to grow
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> clearly too sunny over there and they weren't used to that
<pleia2> -lol
<pleia2> poor shamrocks :)
<nhandler> pleia2: You can always enjoy a lovely shamrock shake at mcdonalds ;)
<pleia2> not sure enjoy is the right word :)
 * nhandler doesn't care for them
 * mhall119 now wants a minty milkshake
<pleia2> hehe
<paultag> pleia2: sheesh, having trouble growing stuff that grows wild? ;)
<pleia2> paultag: attempting growing irish shamrocks in a highrise in a city is probably just the Wrong Way To Do It
<paultag> pleia2: (tm) :)
<mhall119> trying to grow anything in a highrise in a city is probably wrong
<mhall119> though I do hear about people starting roof-top gardens
<pleia2> there are some planters on the roof, but it's way too windy up there to grow anything small and not hearty
<czajkowski> and remember folks it's PADDYS day not PAttys day or we're going to have a falling out
<czajkowski> http://paddynotpatty.com/
<popey> :)
 * czajkowski has booked paddys day off this year
<czajkowski> am not working a day I've never had to work before
<czajkowski> so 3 day week ftw :D
<czajkowski> booked Friday off also as 2 of my mates from ireland are coming over for the rubgy meet up
<nhandler> Me and Patty are good friends czajkowski :D
<pleia2> I always say st pat's, so I guess I don't get a beating this time around ;)
<pleia2> that page is pretty funny with the twitternets
<mhall119> you mean it's not a celebration of the guy who invented the beef patty?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-03-05
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Morning! dholbach :)
<jono> night all
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<czajkowski> wow post UGJ lots of questions on launchpad for ubuntu
<czajkowski> none of which are tagged Ubuntu
<czajkowski> first job on todays to do list
<s-fox> Hello :)
<czajkowski> s-fox: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuforums.org/+question/189719
<akgraner> If you didn't get a chance to see my interview with Jono on Thursday live - here's the recording - thought I would share - http://bit.ly/JonoBaconInterview
<akgraner> dpm, dholbach, jcastro, mhall119, balloons  - when can I schedule you all for an interview :-)
<dpm> akgraner, all at once? ;)
<akgraner> that would work too
<akgraner> I'm kicking of a series of interviews this week about diversified work environments, and how social media plays a role in their success, so that would fit in nicely
<akgraner> s/of/off
<dpm> akgraner, I guess any day around this time would work for me, but not tomorrow
<akgraner> dpm - no worries - I can't tomorrow :-)  If you all want to decide as a team to do one, just let me know what works for you all and we'll get it done.
<dpm> ok, cool
<dholbach_> akgraner, yeah, sounds good - I'm happy with doing one as a team or individually
<dholbach_> as you like it
<jussi> akgraner: dont do them all at once, its a waste of good interview times!!! :D
<akgraner> jussi, works for me - so there you have it - the public wants separate interview
<dpm> :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: ello
<dholbach> hi bkerensa
<bkerensa> dholbach: I think we got well over 20 bugs worked on and perhaps even a few upstream bugs (Debian) plus we did iso testing on a whole bunch of different hardware :) we literally had every major brand of hardware to our disposal
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> 45+ attendees for 10+ hours of jamming
<dholbach> that's really really awesome :-)))
<bkerensa> dholbach: kees spent the entire day working on a single bug
<bkerensa> ;p
<dholbach> poor guy :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: it was a feature request for lintian
 * cjohnston considers changing his last name since everyone seems to think I have it wrong. :-(
<dpm> we translated nearly 600 strings in Catalan http://91.189.93.77/stats/precise/ca
<dpm> other teams rocked even harder
<bkerensa> dholbach: https://plus.google.com/photos/103209052804909343382/albums/5716276619652442401
<bkerensa> ^ jam photos
<dholbach> wow
<dpm> look at the Slovenian team's Titanic-like sinking graph as they nearly finished translating the whole of Ubuntu:
<dholbach> yeah, I saw your post about it
<dpm> http://91.189.93.77/stats/precise/sl
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> that's just great
<bkerensa> nice
<bkerensa> dholbach: PM?
<dholbach> in a call
<bkerensa> k
<dholbach> later, sure
<dholbach> bkerensa, how about now?
<bkerensa> surely
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> jono, yep!
<jono> dpm, invite sent
<czajkowski> benonsoftware: ping
<s-fox> Thank you for the link czajkowski
<czajkowski> s-fox: np
<IAmNotThatGuy> czajkowski, Ben will wake up in 2-3 hours. He might sign in as OutOfControl
<czajkowski> IAmNotThatGuy: thanks
<IAmNotThatGuy> =]
<mhall119> jono: I'm back if you're available in 5
<jono> mhall119, cool
<dholbach> alright my friends - see you all tomorrow
<dholbach> big hus
<dholbach> hugs
 * balloons hugs dholbach 
<balloons> cya
<dholbach> bye :)
<balloons> wow.. just loaded http://91.189.93.77/stats/precise/sl.. they really rocked that out
<jcastro> jo-erlend: I'm getting rocked by this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/924612
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 924612 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGABRT in __GI___assert_fail()" [High,Confirmed]
<jcastro> any idea for a workaround? Perhaps not switch desktops as much?
<jono> mhall119, one sec, wrapping some discussions
<balloons> jcastro, that's my favorite bug this cycle /sarcasm
<jcastro> I want to die
<jcastro> It's rocked me twice today
<nigelb> jcastro: That can be arranged.
<nigelb> Dammit, mistimed :P
<balloons> nigelb, I read it properly.. no worries
<nigelb> hehe
<balloons> jcastro, yes some days it hits me several times.. other times it doesn't
<balloons> if it gets bad enough, I go to unity-2d.. then I enjoy reporting the 2d bugs
<balloons> it's refreshing break
<jcastro> oh so it's not on 2d?
<jcastro> that beats saving every 5 seconds and praying alot
<balloons> i've never had it happen on 2d.. :-)
<balloons> there's no multimonitor stuff in 2d.. which is what's causing me the issues
<jcastro> oh do you have twinview?
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/924612/comments/12
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 924612 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGABRT in __GI___assert_fail()" [High,Confirmed]
<balloons> AlanBell details exactly my issue with it
<jcastro> I don't lose control, it just crashes and relaunches
<jcastro> I wonder if turning off all the sticky stuff will make it happen less?
<balloons> yes, screen blank, back at lightdm.. log in again
<balloons> I would love to turn off sticky ;-)
<jcastro> you can
<jcastro> well, mostly
<mhall119> sticky?
<jono> mhall119, ok
<jono> firing up an invite
<AlanBell> mine freezes with the mouse cursor on the window border when it goes. I have not had it happen since I turned down the sticky stuff
<jcastro> aha! I will try that
<balloons> AlanBell, what did you do?
<balloons> jcastro, yes I do have twinview btw
<AlanBell> in ccsm turn down the pressure on the experimental tab of the unity plugin
<AlanBell> and the velocity
<balloons> AlanBell, looking at the tab now
<AlanBell> and while you are in ccsm, switch to cube and back to wall and observe no borked desktop happens \o/
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> so nice
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/a/109744/235
<jcastro> jo wrote it down here
<balloons> hmm
<jcastro> man this one crushed me twice today, I wanted to walk outside and scream, hah
<balloons> yea, I really would like it gone
<jcastro> I am not used to a normal crashy ubuntu+1!
<balloons> jcastro, not sure I can use askubuntu.com.. I'm supposed to be qq'ing over the lost bounty
<balloons> zomg! edge stop velocity set to 1
<balloons> no more sticky.. this is amazing
<jcastro> I just hope the crashing stops
<balloons> lol.. now I can't remember the defaults.. I'm too noob for ccsm
<balloons> what's the default for launcher edge stop overcome pressure?
<AlanBell> there is a reset to default button
<jcastro> it's ok, you'll have to blow them all away eventually. :)
<jcastro> ugh man, this is so nice
<jcastro> I should have asked before
<AlanBell> balloons: press the button on the far right an arrow with an x in it
<balloons> AlanBell, I was just going to ask
<balloons> not inititive icon there...
<balloons> :-)
<AlanBell> yeah, agreed. No idea what would be better though.
<balloons> yea.. it works, and now I know how to hit it
<balloons> so, setting everything to 1 basically turns off the reveal
<balloons> very nice
<balloons> this is my biggest issue with the reveal tho jcastro.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/938788. if you set things to the default and don't use autohide, you still get the stickiness..
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 938788 in unity "Launcher edge detection still occurs on when autohide is set to off" [Undecided,Incomplete]
 * jcastro +1's it
<popey> balloons: i pointed this out to the designer last week
<popey> wasn't sure if they were keeping it or not
<popey> showed him how annoying it is
<popey> he was surprised more people hadn't complained
 * MrChrisDruif needs to file a bug against deluge
<MrChrisDruif> It doesn't install it's daemon <_<"
<balloons> popey, yea.. it is interesting more people haven't mentioned it.. I was ok with reverting to having launcher always display in order to get rid of the stickiness.. really sad when I discovered it didn't change anything :-(
<jcastro> AlanBell: hey, mup is missing on #juju-dev, he was in there before
<bkerensa> has anyone encountered a bug where a white block takes over your desktop and makes it unusable and you must reboot and upon reboot launcher is reset to default items and you can no longer set a background?
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> ;p
<jcastro> I've seen that twice
<jcastro> but not recently
<bkerensa> jcastro: I just had it happen with all updates... and it keeps happening :( and I have no idea which package might be bugging
<jcastro> I suspected drivers because it was this huge immovable object
<bkerensa> jcastro: hmm well this didnt happen in Alpha 1
<bkerensa> ;p
<jcastro> oh, might be different then
<jcastro> I had it back then but haven't seen it lately
<bkerensa> jcastro: Hmm well right now I still cant even set a wallpaper and that was also a result of this bug
<bkerensa> :(
<jcastro> ouch
<snap-l> I saw some artifacting issues with NVidia cards
<snap-l> Wonder if it's related to the white block?
<jcastro> jono: do we have a call now?
<snap-l> (menus partially displayed, only to fill in later)
<jcastro> or is that the old meeting?
<jono> jcastro, we moved it to Friday's
<jono> jcastro, although I want to sync up today sometime
<jcastro> yes, we do need to.
<jcastro> I can go anytime in the next 3 hours
<jcastro> as long as it's not this hour. :)
<jono> jcastro, no worries, will ping you later
<AlanBell> jcastro: mup?
<jcastro> AlanBell: isn't that the name of the irc bot?
<AlanBell> nope :)
<AlanBell> meetingology: say hi to jcastro
<meetingology> AlanBell: Error: "say" is not a valid command.
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> can I get him on #juju-dev?
<jcastro> he would be handy
<AlanBell> done
<AlanBell> !gender
<ubot2`> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<AlanBell> they all are :)
<balloons> rofl.. is ubot male then?
<balloons> popey, who was the designer you spoke to about the stickiness issue btw?
<jono> balloons, will be two mins and then we can hop on G+
<balloons> kkkk
 * balloons smiles.. seems the automagically headphone switching is back :-)
<jono> balloons, invite sent
<balloons> kk
<popey> balloons: Stewart Wilson
<bodhi_zazen> balloons: any suggestion on who I can contact with this bug ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+bug/894112
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 894112 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu "Precise Pangolin - Please include ubuntuforums.org in the slideshow" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bodhi_zazen> It seems to have fallen inactive
<jcastro> bodhi_zazen: you want dylanmccall
<jcastro> jono: hi!
<jcastro> time. ... is not always on my side!
<jcastro> time! Is not always on my side!
<jcastro> $5 if you can guess the song
<jcastro> ok so I added a "not" in there
<balloons> bodhi_zazen, sorry didn't see your request
<balloons> hmm...  I'm not sure off the top of my head who to speak with, but I'm sure we could track it down
<balloons> I think a merge request would be the best/easiest way to make this happen
<jcastro> I am pretty sure it's dylan
<mhall119> jcastro: http://www.lyricsdepot.com/the-rolling-stones/time-is-on-my-side.html
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> not even close
<mhall119> what?
 * mhall119 bets it's some trash-metal thing
<cjohnston> jcastro: it is actually a song title.... rolling stones
<jono> jcastro, yep, will be two secs
<jono> jcastro, and that song is....Somewhere In Time
<jcastro> hah
<bodhi_zazen> Thanks jcastro
<jcastro> too easy ...
<bodhi_zazen> and balloons
<jcastro> mhall119: nice attempt though, you'll get there with practice!
<jono> jcastro, firing up a hangout
<jcastro> weird, it pinged my tablet but not the web ui on my desktop
<jono> jcastro, you see it yet?
<jcastro> nope
<jcastro> did you invite my right account?
<jono> jcastro, I invited both accounts
<jcastro> it should be my Red Wings hat one
<jcastro> O_O
<jcastro> let me log out of the service and back in
<jcastro> negatron
<jcastro> let me invite you
<jcastro> jono: ok I invited you
<jono> jcastro, invite my Canonical account
<jcastro> ok I think I got it
<jcastro> you should see it now
<jono> jcastro, nope
<jcastro> or better idea, PM me the link to the thing
<jono> ok one sec
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-03-06
<cprofitt> night all
<bkerensa> omg there is linux documentary on netflix
<dholbach> good morning
 * jussi waves
<jussi> wb dholbach
<dholbach> gar, compiz/unity ate my mouse-clicks/keyboard interaction
<jussi> ouch
<jussi> I should probably give unity another try at some point - maybe after release
<jussi> oh btw, for those in my circles, I added some photos from the christening
<czajkowski> jussi: cute
<jussi> czajkowski: thnks!
<czajkowski> mhall119: shout when you're about please
<czajkowski> thanks
<mhall119> czajkowski: give me about an hour
<czajkowski> mhall119: let me pm you and you can come back to me when ever
<daker> haha dholbach http://youtu.be/vKsx2KJ0Xb0 :D
<nigelb> jcastro: Ha! I didn't realize you knew dcamp :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: when is the release date want to add release party to the directory so teams can start to add
<dholbach> daker,  :-))
<dholbach> czajkowski, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule - 26th April
<czajkowski> dholbach: grand job thanks
<czajkowski> mhall119: have filled in all the details yet am not getting any error as to why the global event is not being created :/
<dholbach> huats, I'll mark your "advertise initiative" d-a-t work items as done
<dholbach> huats, I think we're quite well-staffed right now
<czajkowski> release part created for precise on the LTP
<czajkowski> *party
<czajkowski> couldnt see the oneiric one
<czajkowski> which was odd
<dholbach> dpm, one for you: https://twitter.com/#!/paglia_s/statuses/177044781485146112 :)
<dpm> dholbach, replied, thanks ;)
<popey> hey guys... we need some testing!
<dholbach> thank YOU
<popey> http://popey.com/blog/2012/03/06/improved-unity-files-lens-call-for-testing/
<popey> really easy to test, and much needed improvement
<czajkowski> popey: as you wrote a nbice blog post
<czajkowski> will do some testing for you now
<popey> thanks
<czajkowski> just waiting on latest updates
<jono> hey folks
<jono> popey, btw, if you want things testing, you should chat to balloons
<jono> he can help
<czajkowski> jono: maidin maith
<jono> czajkowski, eh?
<czajkowski> jono: good morning in irish :)
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> dhia dhuit jussi  :)
<jussi> and jono, popey, dholbach, dpm :)
<popey> jono: cool, thanks
<dpm> hey jussi
<popey> we have some more coming up on friday
<popey> but this will be pretty intense
<popey> using checkbox-unity takes about 2 hours to fully test everything manually
<jussi> czajkowski: google gives me weird translation for that... what does it mean?
<jono> hey jussi
<jono> popey, yeah, balloons can help with more focused checkbox testing as well; just wanted to let you know if you need some help
<czajkowski> jussi: either god be with you or another way of saying hi
<jussi> czajkowski: hehe, ok, thanks. google had "you god" :D
<jussi> http://translate.google.com/#auto|fi|dhia%20dhuit%0A
<czajkowski> popey: if this reboot dowesnt work after installing the lense I shall come and hunt you down :)
<czajkowski> bbiab
<czajkowski> back
<czajkowski> popey: daft question time
<czajkowski> is there a way to remove your history in a lens
<czajkowski> I dont want to keep seeing all the old pics I opened up nor the movies I've watched
<popey> open new stuff ☺
<popey> it will push the old stuff out
<czajkowski> yes but I like a clean area to work with
<czajkowski> perhaps my ocd :/
<czajkowski> it's not blank
<popey> that kinda goes against the whole point of zeitgeist
<popey> to find stuff you've opened
<popey> anyway, system settings -> privacy
<popey> has an option to delete history
<czajkowski> ahhhhh
<czajkowski> genius
<czajkowski> cheers
<czajkowski> also hands up in here who cares about blueprints they are the owner of or asignee of more than 2 cycles ago ?
<cjohnston> not all BPs use cycles... would be my only concern
<jussi> czajkowski: what cjohnston said.
<czajkowski> hmm ok
<czajkowski> discussion in launchpad-dev
<czajkowski> cjohnston: mind if i copy you comment in there please?
<cjohnston> thats fine
<jono> dholbach, dpm, mhall119, balloons, jcastro meeting in 6
<dholbach> yep
<jcastro> yeaaaaaap!
 * mhall119 is finishing his list
<czajkowski> jono: should your name be still down there as a contact re issues with cds. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingCds
<jono> czajkowski, no
<jono> czajkowski, it should be Jas
<czajkowski> grand
<czajkowski> just mailing jher now to update the page
<jono> thanks czajkowski!
<cprofitt> nice catch czajkowski
<czajkowski> as they annoucment for applying for cds should be going out soon
<czajkowski> I'll be in there tomorow and helping her go through stuff as she's not done it before
<cprofitt> hey JanC
<balloons> filing a bug.. :-)
<jono> alrighty
<jono> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Mar  6 16:00:20 2012 UTC.  The chair is jono. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<jono> ladies and gentleman...boys and girls...it is the Community Team meeting!
 * cprofitt cheers
<jono> here you can here what the Canonical Community Team, dholbach, balloons, jcastro, mhall119, dpm, and myself have been up to
<jono> feel free to ask questions throughout the meeting
<jono> up first...
<snap-l> what is Ubuntu? :)
 * mhall119 wonders what our titles will be this week
<jono> snap-l, it is like Linux Mint
<jono> ;-)
<jono> ...a man of unquestionable grandeur...dpm!
<mhall119> that's it, I'm switching to Ubuntu!
<jono> mhall119, lol
 * dholbach hugs mhall119
<snap-l> Cool. /me waits for Ubuntu pillow mint edition
<dpm> hey all!
<dpm> here we go:
<dpm> App developers
<dpm> * Kept working with mhall119 on the unity documentation, basically reviewing existing docs and setting up the pages and sections on d.u.c
<dpm> * Ported the Unity Launcher documentation from the wiki to d.u.c with minor modifications
<dpm> * Call with mhall, Kevin Wright and Zoltan to discuss API documentation and Unity on d.u.c
<dpm> * Sent a reminder to Marco Ceppi about the work he wanted to do to add a feed of Askubuntu questions to d.u.c
<dpm> * After answering an Askubuntu question on AppIndicators, I noticed the API docs on d.u.c were missing the GTK3 bindings: updated them on d.u.c and updated the coding example on the wiki
<dpm> * Got a list of Oneiric backports with help from dholbach
<dpm> * Provided suggestions to dpitkin for the promoted apps in March, including backports
<dpm> Translators
<dpm> * Handled community communication for knitzsche for the Complete Simplified Chinese Desktop
<dpm> * Made sure all was clear and all questions answered on both sides
<dpm> * Provided community reviewer candidates to knitzsche
<dpm> * Triggered recording translation activity in the stats test site in preparation for the UGJ as an experiment: http://91.189.93.77/stats/precise/ - it seemed to work well and you can see the great work translators did over the weekend :)
<dpm> * Provided feedback for a bunch of User Interface freeze exceptions affecting translations
<dpm> LoCo teams
<dpm> * Interviewed LoCo team leaders and blogged about the Slovenian and Catalan UGJ events
<dpm> * Had chats with the Asturian LoCo team to add their UGJ event, which they finally did
<dpm> Other
<dpm> * Had a rocking UGJ in Barcelona :)
<dpm> that's me. Any questions?
<jono> thanks dpm
<jono> no questions?
<jcastro> looks jawesome dpm!
<dpm> :)
<dpm> jcastro, how can I best reach Marco? ^^
<mhall119> dpm: have a good jam?
<dpm> mhall119, it was great, I'll be blogging about it soon
<jcastro> dpm:  he idles in here sometimes
<mhall119> dpm: what did you guys do?
<jcastro> I'll ping him now
<dpm> mhall119, mainly translations. We wanted to do bug triaging, but we couldn't do everything
<mhall119> cool
<dpm> and we had a guided tour around the area from the people from the venue :)
<jono> cool :-)
<mhall119> around the venue?
<dpm> lol
<jono> thanks dpm
<jono> ...alrighty, next up...our very own deadmau5.....now known livehamst3r...dholbach!
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> you  should /nick to that
 * dholbach was not available for comment
<jono> hah
<dpm> definitely
<dholbach>  ☺ Dev initiatives: started putting process document together, including checklist for events. Planned FixIt Friday which coincides with UGJ, blogged about it, started propaganda. Had a great FixIt Friday, with lots of interest and blogged about it. Planning public Hangouts beforehand next time.
<balloons> mhall119, has done it again...
<dholbach>  ☺ Dev Advisory Team: invited a number of people to the team, was lucky enough to be able to recruit Andrea Colangelo, Andrew Starr-Bochicchio and Evan Broder to the team. Followed up with many many many contributors, collected feedback, helped four folks with their dev application. Had a call with huats, helped the new team on board. More team organisation, team mailing list.
<jono> I like the smilies
<dholbach>  ☺ Dev News: got a new update out there.
<jono> so holbachian...
<dholbach>  ☺ Sponsoring: put together list of folks who don't sponsor. Went through the queue and chased people according to their area of expertise to please help out. Fixed a crash in the Sponsoring Overview script, just to find out that Evan Broder had fixed this and his fix wasn't merged yet. Also fixed a bug in the Sponsoring Statistics (some email addresses contained "=\n" (ugh!).
<dholbach>  ☺ Dev Docs: merged more fixes from Andrew Starr-Bochicchio, pushed some initial work on i18n to LP - I won't have time to finish it in the next weeks.
<dholbach>  ☺ Some discussions with Desktop team folks about how to better organise initiatives for new contributors.
<dholbach>  ☺ GSoC: helped some interested folks with questions about mentoring organisations.
<dholbach>  ☺ Talked with mhall119 about using edit-patch for package maintenance.
<dholbach>  ☺ Debugged checkbox-app-testing packaging with balloons.
<dholbach> That's it.
<jono> any questions for dholbach?
<czajkowski> nope
<dholbach> I love trello - it's really good stuff.
<czajkowski> he's well busy!
<jcastro> I like the sad faces
<dpm> dholbach, what's the current status of GSoC? Do we have an application for Ubuntu already?
<mhall119> "talked with" is putting it mildly
<dholbach> mhall119, we all love understatement :)
<balloons> dholbach, on GSoC btw.. I have someone interested :-)
<czajkowski> jono: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1598/detail/  is created go fort and tweet :)
<mhall119> dholbach: now that's a bit of an exaggeration
<dholbach> balloons, we need contacts for mentoring organisation
<jono> czajkowski, awesome, thanks!
<czajkowski> np
<jono> cool
<czajkowski> mail sent to team contacts
<dholbach> there's a some folks interested, but it needs some more coordination
<dholbach> the deadline is Friday
<dholbach> oh, and some great feedback we got about the d-a-t was:
<dholbach> "emails like this make me even happier about what I do for Ubuntu"
<dholbach> and
<dholbach> "The email you sent just proves that I made the right decision about going Ubuntu all the way. You guys are an awesome bunch and I am glad I can be a small part of it."
<dholbach> which is super-encouraging :)
<jono> nice!
<jono> we always love to see things like that :-)
<jono> keep on rocking in the free world :-)
<jcastro> \o/
<jono> alrighty...the man...the legend...the weird-fizzy-lemon-stuff-that-he-drinks....jcastro!
<dholbach> dpm, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2012 is the application being put together
<jcastro> Alright!
<jcastro> ## Jorge's Last Week Summary Extravaganza
<jcastro> This weeks soundtrack brought to you by deadmau5: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ6PZ3iBbMc
<jcastro> aka, daniel
<jono> lulz
<jcastro> ## juju
<balloons> deadmau5 again?
<balloons> lol
<jcastro> - 2 new charms from the legend George Edison, LodgeIt (pastebin) and StackMobile.
<jcastro> - We now are up to 54 officially supported charms, just shy of 100 total.
<jono> \m/
<jcastro> (note, last week was Metallica, this week is deadmau5, gotta mix it up)
<jcastro> - Les Orchard has started work on a charm for the Firefox Sync Server. This would allow you to easily run your own sync server for use with Firefox.
<dholbach> guys... would I say something like this:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deadmau5#Comment_about_DJs ? :)
<jcastro> - Khairul Aizat Kamarudzzaman has started work on the PHP Symfony framework.
<jcastro> that's ejat btw ^^
<jcastro> - James Mitchell modified a bunch of charms to use for his work deployments and talked about it on this post to the mailing list.
<jcastro> - Juan Negron is working on a charm for distcc so you can easily deploy a compile farm.
<jcastro> - New incoming moin charm, integrated with nginx too, quite slick.
<jcastro> ^^ this one is shiny, just landed yesterday
<jcastro> - All this activity is because of the Charm Contest we are running: http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2012/02/juju-charm-contest-help-bring-free-software-into-the-cloud/
<jcastro> - Webinar this Thursday folks! http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2012/02/juju-charm-school-webinar-march-8th/
<jcastro> - Charm store CLI UI lands RSN, then all this will make better sense when you can actually use it, bear with me!
<jcastro> - Call with the comms team so we can have nice juju handouts for events.
<jcastro> any juju questions?
<jcastro> ok moving on
<jcastro> ## Other
<jcastro> - Forum upgrade blocking on IS sourcing hard drives. Yes, floods. Pain in the neck, they're shuffling things around trying to figure it out though
<jcastro> - Found out cloud.ubuntu.com was not using rel="canonical" tags for syndication, effectively burying the portal in search results everytime we posted. FIXED thanks to a plugin update from IS.
<jcastro> ^ embarrassing
<jcastro> - Partial jam with the Floridians on Friday, interview with Craig, didn't have time to interview Mexico, I'll have to make it up to them for release party time.
<jcastro> - Linked up Ask Ubuntu engineer guy with our SSO guy so they can migrate from Launchpad SSO to Ubuntu SSO.
<jcastro> - Found a "solution" to bluetooth audio, the results are loltastic, posted to -devel to get it on someone's radar. I hate UNIX: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-March/034902.html
<jcastro> - My TODO for Juju: https://trello.com/board/juju-growth/4ec1696da3f94bd2ea5b2b01
<jcastro> - My TODO for Other: https://trello.com/board/community-team/4e6febfb247e35000000aab1
<jcastro> - ^^^ If there is stuff you need me to do that is not on there let me know.
<jcastro> - Are you not entertained?!?! Questions?
 * jcastro dances to more deadmau5
<balloons> did you not mention the juju contest?
<balloons> I know it's been going on for awhile, but I just noticed it :-)
<mhall119> "partial jam" means he was on G+ for a little while before he walked out of the room and forgot about us :(
<jcastro> not true
<balloons> mhall119, +1
<jcastro> I'd like to see how motivated you stay looking at the back of chris' head all day. :)
<jcastro> balloons: yeah, it's been on a week
<mhall119> but it's so shiny
<jcastro> 3 new charms are already in the store
<jcastro> and the other ones are incoming
<dpm> jcastro, what's this "rel="canonical" tags for syndication" thing exactly?
<jcastro> we consider entries in the contest only after they are submitted and pass review so they can be used by people.
<jcastro> dpm: ok so
<jcastro> when you make duplicate content on the web
<jcastro> like, syndicate
<jcastro> google doesn't like that
<jcastro> it's what spammers do to steal content
<jcastro> so they have a tag that you're supposed to use
<jcastro> that basically says "I am using this content, but here is the canonical source"
<jcastro> we weren't doing that, but we are now
<jcastro> we likely need to make sure planet is doing it too.
<mhall119> jcastro: can you email me that info?  It probably needs to be on the loco.u.c blog feed too
<dpm> yeah, same for d.u.c, we should follow up after the meeting
<mhall119> or better yet, file a bug against loco-team-portal for it
<jcastro> I know this because I follow "canonical" on twitter. So I ended up learning about canonical tags, canonical the company, and the bible.
<jcastro> mhall119: also I think at some higher level we need to be smarter about SEO
<jcastro> if you just copy things around it can be bad.
<jono> cool
<jono> anything else jcastro?
<jcastro> ok done!
<jono> any further questions for jcastro?
<jono> alrighty...step back and prepare for a solid dose of....wait for it....mhall119!
<mhall119> alright
<mhall119> * Got SUMO back up and running (and running properly in Apache this time)
<mhall119> * Added list of Global Jam activities to the dashboard on loco.u.c
<mhall119> ^^ I'd be interested to know if any teams used that list
<mhall119> I know we had at least one team doing Quicklists/Keywords, but not sure if they got it from there or not
<mhall119> * Hung out with the best LoCo Team around
<mhall119> with some pretty epic cupcakes too, thanks again for bringing those balloons
<mhall119> * Taught cjohnston how to debug in python, so that he's now a python guru available to help anybody who needs it
<cjohnston> and now needs to review code
<mhall119> yes, he needs to review code too
<cjohnston> i cant review my own code
<cjohnston> mhall119 needs to review code
<mhall119> * Worked on getting updates on the status of Unity documentation for dpm
<mhall119> * Discussed other Unity/Ubuntu doc work being done with Kevin Wright
<mhall119> * Learned how to use edit-patch with the help of dholbach
<mhall119> * Found and fixed a bug in edit-patch that was preventing me from using it properly for geany
<mhall119> * Inadvertently learned how to use quilt
<mhall119> * Figured out how to submit the edit-patch fix upstream to Debian
 * dholbach hugs mhall119
<mhall119> ^^ And as far as contributor on-ramp goes, ours is definitely smoother
<balloons> :-)
<mhall119> * Blogged about the community authors and work happening on Quicklists and Keywords
<dholbach> that's perseverance
<mhall119> * Updated submitted Quicklist branches with instructions for fixing and upstreaming their changes
<mhall119> * Helped contributors getting their submissions upstream, fostering conversation between them and the upstream developers
<mhall119> ^^ again, as far as welcoming new contributors, we're doing pretty good in comparison to some
<mhall119> * Helped jono get the community-developed ubuntu django theme integrated with his accomplishments webapp
<mhall119> * Got quickly-unity-templates uploaded (waiting on final review)
<mhall119> * Got the new uds.ubuntu.com theme/content merged with uds-project on Launchpad
<mhall119> that's it for me
<jono> thanks mhall119 :-)
<jono> any questions for mhall119 ?
<jono> alrighty...kneel and bow to the QA master...balloons!
<balloons> nice..
<mhall119> not likely, sorry balloons
 * balloons thinks jono gets better every week
<jono> lol
 * cjohnston thinks balloons sucks up to jono 
<balloons> ok, if I have to follow jcastro I'll one up with a 11 min song :-0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BjSCO05pW4
<balloons> for the updates
<balloons> checkbox checkbox checkbox! Last week was all checkbox all the time :-) The precise beta1 release happened and we got out the call for some manual application testing using checkbox. It's been a great response so far. We've had several developers including the people in ubuntu responsible for gwibber, libreoffice, firefox, thunderbird, orca and more helping contribute.
<mhall119> orca testing? finally
<balloons> o yea :-)
<balloons> In addition, the community QA members have helped contribute tests for shotwell, gedit, firefox, rythmnbox and more! Thanks to everyone who helped contribute. Special thanks to roignac who has seen something like 6 or 8 merge requests go in! Rock on!
<balloons> AlanBell rocked out those orca tests btw.. glad to see it got some <3 ;-)
<mhall119> AlanBell rocks
<balloons> Last Friday, the call for running the tests came out, and thus far we've had 19 people there results into launchpad for everyone to see. I'm still working on parsing the data, but we've already had a bug found in eog as part of the testing fixed.
<balloons> If you haven't yet had a chance to participate, but wanted to, it's not too late. Check out the wiki on how to run the tests -- http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/RunningCheckboxTestCases. Then submit your results. As always thanks for testing.
<balloons> I also had the luxury of meeting the ubuntuone QA folks last week and discovered they are also looking into case conductor. We are now coordinating efforts in possibly adopting this tool.
<balloons> Had a wonderful jam session with svwilliams, mhall and cjohnston and cjohnston's house. Some good work on the loco portal occurred, as well as a bit of work on summit. I got to learn more about packaging and using bzr; including setting up an environment. FInally, mhall showed us show python web debugging :-)
<balloons> I also should mention I wanted to, but mostly resisted making everyone listen to Bob Marley for the entire event... it may have snuck in there at some point.. I can't be responsible for such slips...
<balloons> We also put out a call last week for unity 5.6 testing, as well as wubi testing. Unity 5.6 testing has also gone well, and in general seemed to be a smoother experience on everyone than unity 5.4 :-) I expect didrocks will blog about more updates on that soon.
<jono> lol
<mhall119> we be jammin
 * balloons thinks marley should have sponsered this session now ;-)
<mhall119> too late to turn back now, you're committed
<balloons> On the wubi testing, we got some people hooked up with Steve Langsek and I hope they will help fasttrack that testing process
<balloons> wubi testing is not easy.. +1 to those guys
<balloons> Also during UGJ. Cupcakes! I hope everyone got to feast there eyes on the cupcakes mhall, svwilliams, cjohnston and myself enjoyed during global jam. Others *cough* jcastro *cough* weren't able to enjoy them.
<cjohnston> hehehe
<balloons> Finally, looking forward to the future, for beta2, checkbox app testing will be expanding, adding more tests, migrating (fingers crossed!) to checkbox-qt, and doing some fancier reporting :-)
<balloons> Questions? Concerns? Thoughts on jammin'?
<balloons> Yes I was totally cooler than jcastro...
<jcastro> \o/
<mhall119> for those who missed the cupcakes: http://ubuntuone.com/15nClPfOMixOzysVmPzAsb
<jcastro> this song is awesome
<jcastro> also I can't really eat cupcakes anyway
<jcastro> so either way I miss out!
<jono> lol
<jono> oh...the cupcakes...
<balloons> lol jcastro :-) I know.. perhaps it was for the best
<mhall119> it wasn't
<mhall119> http://ubuntuone.com/2Uncqei1c1V6DkfLFZ8L0R
<balloons> ^^ epic!
<jono> haha
<mhall119> side note, but isn't publishing files and getting a URL from the context meny of Nautilus not just one of the most awesome features ever?
<jono> mhall119, indeed
<jono> any thing else balloons?
<balloons> that's be it
<jono> thanks balloons
 * balloons is confused at his own grammar there
<jono> alright, I am up next
<jono>  * General:
<jono>   - Burndown looking good; progress is being made. :-)
<jono>   - Did a full review of our work and things are looking good.
<jono>  * App Devs:
<jono>   - Coordinating work to get Unity docs online on developer.ubuntu.com. They will be online this week.
<jono>   - Good progress on upstream targets work. Thanks mhall119.
<jono>   - Discussing next steps with dpm around the idea of making app development more "social".
<jono>  * Developers:
<jono>   - Defining the on-ramp processes for the Developer Advisory Board to help the flow of developers.
<jono>   - This includes ensuring we have a set of deadlines building up to DMB meetings. This should result in high efficiency for our developer growth.
<jono>   - Cracking the whip on the engineering teams around the sponsorship queue.
<jono>  * Juju:
<jono>   - Good progress being made. Charming is growing.
<jono>   - Putting in place some of the brainstorm ideas discussed with Jorge.
<jono>   - Coordinating Juju/summit at Linux Plumbers.
<jono>  * Upstreams:
<jono>   - Discussion with the Desktop Team to flesh out a better workflow for upstream contributions (e.g. Quicklists) to ensure they fit their workflow and process.
<jono>   - Review of the upstreams target list.
<jono>   - Discussed next steps around Quicklists and SVG icons.
<jono>   - Worked with Mike to define expectations around docs on developer.ubuntu.com. Thanks to dpm for helping with this.
<jono>  * QA:
<jono>   - Lots of prep and discussion getting ready for the Beta1 testing. balloons did an awesome job here.
<jono>   - Beta1 was released. The response seems generally very positive.
<jono>   - Synced up with the Desktop Team around some small issues to ensure they were triaged.
<jono>  * UDS:
<jono>   - UDS sponsorships have been chosen. Applicants should get notifications soon (if not already).
<jono>   - Started kicking off the planning.
<jono>   - Reviewed new website work: looks great!
<jono>  * LoCo Teams:
<jono>   - Lots of Ubuntu Global Jam outreach.
<jono>   - Ran an Ubuntu Global jam locally - had a great time!
<jono>   - Discussions with Comms Team regarding a LoCo competition.
<jono>  * Translations:
<jono>   - Helping to coordinate dpm's time with OEM needs.
<jono>  * Ubuntu Accomplishments:
<jono>   - We now have a mailing list - join at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-accomplishments-contributors
<jono> please join and participate :-)
<jono>   - Making good progress: the code-base is far more structured now.
<jono>   - Starting to dig through the bugs list.
<jono>   - Started building a web front-end for editing accomplishments in Django. We need volunteers for this if you want to help. :-)
<jono>  * Other:
<jono>   - Lots of continued 12.04 testing.
<jono>   - Discussing some release planning elements around 12.10.
<jono>   - Started putting the wheels in motion for our 12.10 roadmap.
<mhall119> what activitied did your loco team do for UGJ?/w 43
<mhall119> ignore the irssi bit at the end
<jono> mhall119, we did some bug reporting, Juju related content, and I helped show some folks how to participate in some areas
<jono> we also discuss the accomplishments work a lot
<jono> ...shocking, I know :-)
<mhall119> heh
<jono>   - Further work on the 'I Make Ubuntu' branding ideas; working with Marcus around the imagery.
<mhall119> cool
<jono>   - Interview with Amber Graner - thanks, akgraner! See it at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAH-8yq2EEk
<jono> and that's it :-)
<jono> any questions?
<mhall119> jono: will the "I Make Ubuntu" branding be used during UDS?
<mhall119> like on the shirts
<jono> mhall119, not sure yet
<jono> we are just discussing some designs
<mhall119> ok
<jono> I hope it can be ready in time :-)
<jcastro> "I make Ubuntu, cupcakes"
<jono> heh
<jcastro> "Stop clubbing, baby seals!"
<mhall119> I've been casually dropping the phrase
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> like on http://mhall119.com/2012/03/faces-of-ubuntu-the-non-developers/
<jono> ok, so I think we are all done
<jono> mhall119, awesome post
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> oh, one update for me
<jono> sure
<mhall119> david calle's graphic design lens, the first to go through the ARB's new process for lenses and scopes, was put up for a vote last night
<jono> cool
<mhall119> I've also shared my existing list of lenses with wendar so she knows what's in store
<jono> cool :-)
<jcastro> JES, more lenses!
<jono> cool
<jono> right, let's wrap it
<jono> thanks everyone!
<mhall119> <christopher_walkin>I gotta have more lenses!</christopher_walkin>
<sandjkirkland> is this the right channel to ask for help with kernel crashes for oneiric
<cjohnston> sandjkirkland: try #ubuntu
<jono> sandjkirkland, #ubuntu-kernel
<jono> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: "Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-community.html || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): work items || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5"
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Mar  6 16:58:26 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-community-team/2012/ubuntu-community-team.2012-03-06-16.00.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-community-team/2012/ubuntu-community-team.2012-03-06-16.00.html
<sandjkirkland> thanks
<dholbach> brb
<akgraner> jono - you're welcome - I've already asked your team when they have some time :-)  (I've noted their ever-changing titles for the occasion)
<cprofitt> jono: great interview with akgraner by the way
<czajkowski> jono: where do people file bugs re the accomplishments?
<czajkowski> jono: disregard that found it
<s-fox> Hello everyone, hope we're all well
<cprofitt> hey s-fox; hope you are well too.
<cprofitt> long time no see.
<s-fox> I saw you yesterday cprofitt, I was just a little busy ;)  Haha.  I'm good thank you. I think last time we spoke my health wasn't that great :D  How are you doing ?
<jono> thanks akgraner, cprofitt :-)
<s-fox> Got to say, really digging launchpad at the minute :D Getting into the bug swing of things
<czajkowski> :)
<cprofitt> s-fox: I am doing fairly well...
<czajkowski> actually a lotta folks must have used lp at the weekend to report bugs, but didt report bugs logged questions, had a field dau re tagging them on monday
<cprofitt> looking at askubuntu.com right now...
<s-fox> We've created a bug / request for the forum and lots of people are saying it affects them too. We're up to 32 people and 176 heat
<czajkowski> maybe for future jams we could mentions lp questions, and tell people nice way to start off if they are unsure of logging and triaging bugs
<czajkowski> s-fox: oh the one for the installer?
<s-fox> Yes czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> s-fox: not sure I'd like a business person to see the forums as a way to go for support
<s-fox> Why?
<czajkowski> s-fox: trying to find answers on the forums can be rather hard, page and pages to dive through in some cases
<s-fox> Maybe, but I would counter that by saying it is very easy to ask a question and get an answer with up to date  information and a solution for your specific hardware set.
<s-fox> Anyway, my point about launchpad being great still stands, I like the measurable community interest.
<czajkowski> nods
<cprofitt> yeah, I think askubuntu.com is likely the best resource we hvae for questions
<cprofitt> forums are great for some types of discussions though... and I love the forums tutorials (the ones that get selected)
<s-fox> I think askubuntu has its merits but some drawbacks.
<cprofitt> s-fox: +1 - it is not perfect
<s-fox> One of the general feelings i've seen is "lack of community feeling" - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1936163&page=2
<cprofitt> I like the fact that answers can get upvoted -- so the 'best' answers get moved to the top
<cprofitt> yeah... it does feel more clinical
<cprofitt> as a Sys Admin I apprecaite that... as an end user that was less technical I would likely prefer the forum
<s-fox> The drawback is in the scenario where an answer isn't given in a single post. What if the question evolves? Or has people supplying the first step of a process. Upvoting would move things our of order
<s-fox>  /s/our/out
<cprofitt> yeah, unless things are edited on askubuntu that would be an issue
<cprofitt> it was my understanding that at times answers are merged to make one complete answer
<cprofitt> but I would imagine that gets missed at times
<s-fox> Doesn't that take up a lot of time by moderators?
<cprofitt> well.. its community edited so not sure
<s-fox> Personally speaking I would consider that a drawback, in that time is spent editing old posts rather than helping with new questions.
 * cprofitt nods
<s-fox> As you say, neither a forum or an upvoting platform is perfect.
<czajkowski> jono: are the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Installing  up to date, running into difficulty at the daemon bit
<cprofitt> yeah.... the person who invents the perfect 'help' resource will be a very appreciated and famous person
<s-fox> Haha, indeed so cprofitt
<s-fox> jcastro,  Perhaps I do not understand your terminology but is "noise" on launchpad useless posts with no helpful constructive comments?
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> you can just click "it affects me"
<jcastro> what would you rather read, "56 people want this" or 56 individual emails?
<s-fox> I wouldn't want 56 emails saying the same thing, maybe just the one with a summary like "56 people want this"
<bodhi_zazen> czajkowski: it takes some effort to find a solution, wiki, askubuntu, forums ...
<s-fox> Thank you for clarifying
<bodhi_zazen> Some questions have no answer
<s-fox> @ jcastro
<meetingology> s-fox: Error: "jcastro" is not a valid command.
<bodhi_zazen> and the forms has many many more members then ask ubuntu
<bodhi_zazen> Once askubuntu has as many members and questions as the forms it will look the same
<s-fox> 1.7 million members :D
<bodhi_zazen> At any rate, I have been communicating with dylan mccall on the issue and if I can not get resolution will as the FC to refer the issue to the CC
<bodhi_zazen> There is no reason to exclude the forums, and in fact excluding the forms as a method of support is both inappropriate and causing friction in the community
<czajkowski> you cna just chang eyour bug mail settings to not see the comments of course
<s-fox> Just a thought but perhaps if I were an enterprise user I would make use of the paid support offered by Canonical. czajkowski
<czajkowski> s-fox: yup so seeing the installer might confuse them
<czajkowski> also no way I'd send my family to forums, I'd send them to askubuntu first tbh. bit less scary
<s-fox> But if I were an enterprise user would I be expected to install the operating system? or if I were then would I expect any place to get support? czajkowski
<czajkowski> eh/
<bodhi_zazen> czajkowski: I think you are in the wrong channel, this channel is to build the community, not dis the forums
<bodhi_zazen> Some people like wiki, some irc, some askubutnu, some LP
<bodhi_zazen> Just because you have a preference does not give you the right to dis irc, forms, wiki, etc
<czajkowski> bodhi_zazen: wasnt dissing
<bodhi_zazen> Yes you are
<czajkowski> was just my opinion, not saying one is better over an other at all
<czajkowski> everyone has their own way of getting support
<bodhi_zazen> You stated you opinion in an offensive mannor
<czajkowski> I don't think i did tbh.
<czajkowski> if I siad I HATE eating fish that bad
<czajkowski> but fair enough
<bodhi_zazen> I did and I am frankly disappointed , especially in this channel
<bodhi_zazen> czajkowski	also no way I'd send my family to forums,
<czajkowski> fair enough, sorry it wasnt meant that way at all
<bodhi_zazen> That comment is completely out of line
<bodhi_zazen> disruptive
<bodhi_zazen> trolling
<czajkowski> bodhi_zazen: I've said it wasnt and I said sorry, so why not leave it really.
<bodhi_zazen> counter productive
<bodhi_zazen> insulting
<mhall119> okay okay, let's everyone stop for a minute
<JanC> bodhi_zazen: don't exagerate please
<dholbach> alright my friends - it's dinner time over here
<mhall119> we're all on the same team here
<dholbach> see you tomorrow :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: nn
<dholbach> bye :-)
<bodhi_zazen> Please do not be disrespectful of the forums, I am on the FC and I spend a lot of time on them
<bodhi_zazen> JanC: and mhall119 then please speak up when someone is disrespectful of the fourms
<mhall119> bodhi_zazen: please PM first, I don't believe for a minute that czajkowski would be intentional disrespectful to anybody in the community
<bodhi_zazen> I have asked the forums staff to be more active in this channel to build the community
<s-fox> +1 on engaging the community and improving relations.
<bodhi_zazen> Sorry, I am just shocked to see this sort of comment in this channel
<mhall119> bodhi_zazen: we welcome the forums staff, this is definitely a good place for them to hang out
<pleia2> bodhi_zazen, s-fox, thanks for all the work you do on the forums (I know it's a lot, particularly right now with the upgrade stuff and security problems), sorry you felt attacked here
<s-fox> Thank you pleia2 .
<JanC> bodhi_zazen: I'm not sure how "scary" was meant to be understood (if that is what you were referring to)
<bodhi_zazen> I am referring to:
<bodhi_zazen> czajkowski	also no way I'd send my family to forums,
<bodhi_zazen> We make great effort to keep forums family friendly
<bodhi_zazen> And I am a family man, as anyone who knows me can attest, so yes I find that sort of language insulting
<s-fox> I came in here and made a positive comment about launchpad and it moves massively off topic. I now feel insulted and disapointed. I bid you all good day.
<JanC> well, that phrase might also depend on what her family's computer skills are, or what they are used to (or just the part of the forums she sees most...)
 * mhall119 mails s-fox an "I"m sorry" beer
<jono> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Installing needs a few small changes
<jono> as I landed a big patch last night
<jono> czajkowski, do you want to install it?
<czajkowski> installed it just having issues running daemon
<czajkowski> on call atm bbiab
<akgraner> Can a wiki page be created and then made it so only certain people can change the content.    (Well those people with the special wiki powers can right?)
<cprofitt> akgraner: I believe so... I think some of the official documentation is not open to everyone... though I could be wrong
<cjohnston> akgraner: can, yes.. will they allow, doesnt seem so
<jono> czajkowski, yeah, that was the change
<jono> czajkowski, when running the daemon now you need to run the following from the ubuntu-accomplishments-system dir:
<akgraner> cprofitt, cjohnston thanks!
<jono> ./bin/rundaemon.sh
<cprofitt> yw akgraner
<cjohnston> :-)
<cprofitt> hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> o/
<cprofitt> I may have a person interested in hacking with you guys
<czajkowski> jono: cheers
<cjohnston> cool
<cprofitt> he knows Python and Django
<cjohnston> #ubuntu-website
<cprofitt> he talked with mhall119 the other night
<cjohnston> awesome
<jono> cprofitt, cool
<jono> what does he want to work on?
<jcastro> sorry I was on a call
<jcastro> I guess I missed the whole discussion
<cprofitt> jono: I think he is interested in summit and loco team portal
<jono> cprofitt, awesome
<cprofitt> yeah... I might have to help him setup bzr... not sure if he knows that
<czajkowski> jono: http://twitpic.com/8sunwr/full
<jono> czajkowski, :-)
<mhall119> cprofitt: who talked to me?
<cprofitt> bobweaver
<jono> czajkowski, just leave the daemon running and your trophies should appear soon
<mhall119> oh ywah
<jono> czajkowski, I see the share was accepted on the server
<cprofitt> the guy I introduced you to the other night... that wants to code with you guys
<mhall119> cprofitt: incredible!
<mhall119> cprofitt: direct him to #ubuntu-website where all the web-devs hang out
<cprofitt> yeah -- we did that the other night
<jono> czajkowski, it can take a while for the trophies to appear...I have noticed a small bug that is slowing it down, so just leave it running
<mhall119> we'll introduce him to daker and nigelb
<mhall119> even though nigelb only hacks on Mozilla apps now
<nigelb> :D
<jono> czajkowski, also, feel free to file bugs :-)
<czajkowski> jono: so all the locked ones should unlock at some time then when it notices I've things done
<cjohnston> ]/8
<jono> czajkowski, yep, if you double click on the them, you can see which other ones need unlocking
<jono> czajkowski, can you click File->Check Accomplishments
<czajkowski> jono: aye that works and adds content to the terminal
<jono> ahhh here they come
<jono> I can see them being validated :-)
<jono> czajkowski, you should see the bubbles appear soon
<czajkowski> oh huzzah
<jono> czajkowski, you should then see many of the other accomplishments will be unlocked
<czajkowski> sweet
<czajkowski> will give it a propper test later on
<jono> it might take a sec while U1 syncs them back
<jono> thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> no bother am in the mood to break things :)
<jono> feel free to join the mailing list at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-accomplishments-contributors
<jono> brb, getting some breakfast
<akgraner> jono 5 hour energy drinks - breakfast, lunch and dinner of champions  - or the sleep deprived :-P
<akgraner> Dang it - I am going to have to do another re-install - sigh
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> I never thought that stuff worked until I tried it once
<akgraner> cprofitt, I know right :-)
<cprofitt> I was amazed to be honest... with relatives from KY I was taught to believe most of that stuff is snake oil
<akgraner> :-)
<cprofitt> akgraner: did you see docmo's comment about jono's costume?
<akgraner> nope - where?
<akgraner> sorry head down in wiki page re-org stuff
<bkerensa> akgraner: Aeroshots are good for energy
<akgraner> bkerensa, I don't even know what that is
 * akgraner googles it
<bkerensa> http://www.aeroshots.com/
<bkerensa> they are inhaler like shots of powdered energy developed by some guy from harvard
 * pleia2 goes with "get more sleep"
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> I think I'll take the "more sleep" road as well.
<bkerensa> the idea is the powdered caffeine coats the back of your throat which has lots of blood vessels that instantly absorb it
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I will say the taste is epic horrible
<bkerensa> :(
<JanC> MDs have a good way to "wake up" for some time...
<pleia2> I think "taking caffeine as injectable" is part of jono's burnout talk..
<pleia2> ;)
<JanC> inhale some pure oxygen...
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> Oxygen Bars are interesting
<JanC> (well, "pure"--the stuff thay give patients)
<nigelb> So, when you go to high altitude places
<nigelb> They have "oxygen bars"
<nigelb> they serve you flavored oxygen
<nigelb> It is a requirement there btw.
<snap-l> I never quite understood the point of Oxygen bars. Seemed like they'd melt way too quickly.
<akgraner> pleia2, yeah - I'd like to pick that option too
<akgraner> :-)
<nigelb> snap-l: well, you breathe it.
<jussi> Oxygen is an awesome theme for kde :P
<bkerensa> Sleep is futile :D
<JanC> the problem is, you feel awake, but your body & brain are still tired, with all side effects of that...
<nigelb> bkerensa: Maybe you should sit in one of ak	's burn out talk.
<nigelb> *akgraner's
<bkerensa> ;p
<snap-l> nigelb: breathe oxygen? That's dumb. :)
<akgraner> nigelb, :-P
<nigelb> snap-l: Not when you're serveral thousand ft above sea level and the oxygen concentration is very low.
<snap-l> nigelb: You might want to calibrate your humor. I'm messing with you. :)
<nigelb> damit
<bkerensa> nigelb: I have not slept well since I was in my teens :P nothing seems to work
<nigelb> snap-l: How did I miss that :P
<nigelb> I should sleep :)
<snap-l> heh
<nigelb> bkerensa: Woah. You must be like infinity.
<nigelb> (Adam, he works for Canonical)
<nigelb> snap-l: http://twicsy.com/i/hZ4uM
<jcastro> and a very happy person
<bkerensa> nigelb: Hmm idk a few of the Canonical folks here in Portland stay up as late as I do but they work with teams in europe
<bkerensa> ;p
<nigelb> infinity hardly sleeps from what I hear.
<nigelb> and does totally fine
<mhall119> nigelb: so did you, once upon a time :)
<nigelb> mhall119: I don't do fine on low sleep.
<nigelb> I get cranky.
 * mhall119 is up to 97 irssi windows, wonder what happens at 100
<pleia2> you revise your definition of irc addition to be higher than 100 windows
<jussi> mhall119: you awake the sheeples...
<pleia2> addiction
<nigelb> pleia2++
<bkerensa> Hmm so Google seems to be rolling out their product rebrands... Bye Google Music :D
<bkerensa> I wonder what Picasa and Blogger will be renamed to
<nigelb> mhall119: you run /foreach query /unquery to redeuce the number of windows.
<mhall119> jussi: I for one, welcome our new sheeple overlords
<nigelb> .ws 20
<jussi> yay, someome got it!
<mhall119> pleia2: +1
<bkerensa> mhall119: https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat  <--- just for you
<nigelb> I 'm at 976
<nigelb> lolwhat
<nigelb> no
<nigelb> I'm at 96 windows
<pleia2> 976++
<nigelb> What happens when you're on multiple networks. You ping someone on the wrong network.
<mhall119> nigelb: you don't notivce
<bkerensa> nigelb: this is why znc is good with their growl module
<bkerensa> :D
<nigelb> meh, irssi 4 life.
<mhall119> bkerensa: nice
<Atlantic777> Hi! There is an idea of starting a e-zine in ubuntu-rs community and some other communities want to help us (Linux Users Group of Novi Sad, Mint Serbia etc.) but we have some problems with organisation. May I ask you few questions about handling a young community?
<Atlantic777> hope that this is the right place :D
<czajkowski> Atlantic777: how can we help?
<Atlantic777> So we started a mailing list, there are about 5 members who will give their sould for that e-zine and others which are just interested in the idea. Actual problem is that there are 2 groups, one which wants to start writing right away, and another which wants to stay calm for some time and see where to go and what to do next.
<czajkowski> Atlantic777: always good to have a driver of a team tbh, only way things get done
<czajkowski> Atlantic777: perhaps a good way to start would be draw up a plan of what the team wants to do, and also a time frame
<czajkowski> how often it's to come out, what articles and then see who can help
<czajkowski> over commiting is the fastest way to nothing happening
<Atlantic777> czajkowski: so you suggest me to let both groups do what they want and form natural teams?
<Atlantic777> Another thing which bugs me is what to do next. Go for 0 release of e-zine or wait for some time, build larger community and then start?
<czajkowski> Atlantic777: no get them to work togehter, you need both to succcess
<czajkowski> succeed
<czajkowski> but I would say get them to write up what they want over an email or etherpad something they can work on and later refer back to
<Atlantic777> They are just fighting at the moment. :D
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> never helpful
<czajkowski> it'll take someone to take charge to get the ball rolling
<jono> czajkowski, did your trophies arrive?
<Atlantic777> jono: hey, are you *that* jono?! :D I'm just reading your book. :))
<jono> hey Atlantic777, thanks for reading :-)
<jussi> someone want to do me a favour and make life supporting ubuntu easier? pur a way that tells the user the system version somewhere easy and simple! and create an alias for "lsb_release -a" that is rememberable and easy to communicate to a user!
<czajkowski> jono: aye blog post coming now
<jcastro> jussi: it's on the login screen
<jono> czajkowski, oh wow, cool
<czajkowski> no point in logging off have emea in 35 mins
<czajkowski> then cooking dnner and not moving
<jussi> jcastro: not everyone uses a login screen though.
<cjohnston> jussi: just add "whatversionofubuntuamiusing" as an alias in terminal
<cjohnston> and propose a merge
<jcastro> they login via magic?
<jussi> anyway, thats my grumble for the day.
<jussi> jcastro: autologin? set up from ubiquity? (or doesnt ubuntu have that like kubuntu does?)
<jono> czajkowski, if you are posting about accomplishments, could you include a link to the mailing list so people can join?
<jono> thanks!
<czajkowski> done
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> so far ahead of you
<czajkowski> :p
<akgraner> Atlantic777, there are some really great suggestions in the book
<czajkowski> jono: also updated your wiki page for the install
 * akgraner should not wait 4 whole days to update - wow...
<Atlantic777> akgraner: yep, I'm without experience, maybe even too young for task of community manager (19) but I'm moving forward everyday and the book is full of answers. I like to help people get on together and work something usefull but it seems that it's not so easy. :/
<cjohnston> jcastro: IIRC your buddy should be finishing up the charm this week? I forget who it was
<czajkowski> jono: http://www.lczajkowski.com/2012/03/06/ubuntu-accomplishments-install-and-have-some-fun/
<akgraner> Atlantic777,  when you get to Chapter 11 - Jono talks about the qualities of a Community Manager - if this is something you want to do,  pay attention to that chapter and see which skills you need to develop  - it's never to early or late to start :-)
<akgraner> brb reboot needed
<cjohnston> akgraner: you've been saying that for 20 minutes
<akgraner> I know it took that long to update
<cjohnston> hehe
<akgraner> I just wish when I rebooted everything would open and go back to the workspaces I had them on
<cjohnston> did anyone else notice anything special about a recent update to guidebook? http://ubuntuone.com/6xreWvlx2adBm6PkJ6YS5w
<cjohnston> akgraner: me too
<cjohnston> jono: look at the guidebook update ^^
<jcastro> haha awesome
<mhall119> I didn't even know jono was working with them
<bkerensa> jono: Do you know when the 2012 CLS Attendees list will be viewable?
<jcastro> hah seriously it's 2:46 mhall119
<jcastro> I haven't even gotten to my email today lol
<cjohnston> jcastro: since you have so much time on your hands, I could use some help ;-)
<cjohnston> summit.ubuntu.com has userdocs what? http://summit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html
<koolhead17> guys am learning how to import/create custom icons for using it in Dia
<koolhead17> will it be okey/permitted if i add one for ubuntu server <server with ubuntu> logo
<mhall119> koolhead17: I'm not sure I understand what you're asking for
<koolhead17> mhall119, http://dia-installer.de/howto/create_shape/index.html.en
<mhall119> koolhead17: and you're trying to make a custom shape for ubuntu  server?
<koolhead17> yes
<koolhead17> yes
<mhall119> so, like a server box with a logo inside or something?
<koolhead17> and later upload to there main repo/code/system
<koolhead17> mhall119, exactly server box with ubuntu logo embedded
<mhall119> do they have any redistribution requirements on what is uploaded to their repo?
<mhall119> as long as they're okay with the trademark restrictions placed on the use of the logo, then I don't see where there would be a problem
<koolhead17> i donno.Dia policy, probably i will ask before submitting it
<mhall119> yeah, I think it'll be up to them whether to accept it or not
<mhall119> 98 irssi windows now...
 * pangolin hugs mhall119 
<pangolin> you rock. thank you.
<mhall119> what'd I do?
<pangolin> just for being you. :)
<mhall119> aw, thanks pangolin
<mhall119> pangolin: you've officially made my day 100% better
<pangolin> I'm glad I could help :)
<cjohnston> pangolin: stop feeding the animals
<pangolin> :/
<pangolin> no cookies for you then :P
<akgraner> thanks mhall119 !
<mhall119> akgraner: you're welcome
<mhall119> cjohnston: animals?!
<mhall119> see if I help you anymore
<cjohnston> lol
<jono> balloons, can we have a call when I have finished lunch in about 30 mins or so?
<balloons> sure.. I'm here ;-
<jono> balloons, thanks, dude
<balloons> I need more monitors! :-(
<cjohnston> i have 5
<cjohnston> if i hook up the 47" tv 6
<jono> balloons, all set?
<balloons> yesh!
<jono> balloons, invite sent
<balloons> not seeing it?
<jono> balloons, hmmm
<jo-erlend_> I was voted in as member today. \o/
<jo-erlend_> are there any things I should want to do now? For instance, I'm eagerly awaiting my mail cloak. Is that something I need to setup myself, or is it fully automatic?
<cjohnston> auto
<cjohnston> just follow the instructions on the wiki for things
<jo-erlend_> what "wiki for things" is that? :)
<cjohnston> wiki.ubuntu.com
<jo-erlend_> uhm.. Anything in particular I should look for?
<cjohnston> membership
<jo-erlend_> you're on a pay-per-byte connection, I take it? :)
<cjohnston> yes
<jo-erlend_> extra grateful for your help, then. :)
<cjohnston> oh wait.. no.. im not
<cjohnston> sorry
<cjohnston> mis-read
<jo-erlend_> well in that case, I'm just grateful.
<cjohnston> lol
<JanC> if you mean the mail forwarding service, that will kick in automatically after you get added to the launchpad "ubuntu members" group & the cron job is run, or something like that
<jo-erlend_> ah, ok. Do I get notified when it works, or do I just have to guess? :)
<jo-erlend_> my launchpad id is joerlend.schinstad, so I'll get joerlend.schinstad@ubuntu.com, right?
<JanC> I suppose
<cjohnston> yes.. no notification
<JanC> try sending mail to yourself, and see if it arrives or bounces
<JanC> ..:P
<popey> its not fully automatic
<jo-erlend_> I use GMail, which fakes some of those mails.
<popey> the IS guy do some manual checks first and then run the script that does it
<bodhizazen> congrats jo-erlend
<jo-erlend_> thanks bodhi_zazen :)
<bodhizazen> jo-erlend_: you can request a cloak in #ubuntu-irc
<popey> jo-erlend_: you can also request a subscription to LWN which is handy
<JanC> jo-erlend_: gmail is broken beyond repair AFAIK
<jo-erlend_> JanC, agreed.
<jo-erlend_> but I'm seriously lazy. I guess I'll find the time to setup my own services now. GMail is becoming more work than it's worth.
<JanC> I have been thinking about not allowing gmail users to subscribe to mailing lists, because they cause 99% of all support requests to mailing lists admins...  :-(
<jo-erlend_> JanC, that requires some elaboration, I think.
<JanC> but of course I'm too friendly too do that
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-03-07
<JanC> but really, hotmail sucks a lot less than gmail
<popey> lol
<jo-erlend_> hehe, that's simply not true. :)
<JanC> it *is* true nowadays (from a ML admin perspective)
<jo-erlend_> I receive so much spam from hacked hotmail accounts that I could probably make a fortune if I went into the blackmail business.
<JanC> my spam filters work well  ;)
<JanC> it's the legitimate mail that is a problem with GMail  ;)
<jo-erlend_> I don't think most people realize that their contact lists are sensitive information. Particularly if you spend your time corresponding with "hornyboy 13" and you're a 50 yearold man.
<popey> bodhizazen: have you guys considered branching the ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu and proposing a branch containing the patch you request?
<bodhizazen> It would be rather trivial to do that, there is a post on the forms to do that
<bodhizazen> Personally I think the page should list Forums, askubuntu, irc, and LP
<jo-erlend_> I'd very much like for it to promote LoCos where applicable.
<bodhizazen> I know the point is to keep it simple, but some people have expressed a strong interest in one vs another
<jo-erlend_> we're having serious issues in the Norwegian LoCo now. I don't even know where to begin.
<bodhizazen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11743611&postcount=7
<popey> I didnt think anyone had disagreed that the forums should be listed
<bodhizazen> It would be easy enough to update the content
<popey> yup, so do it? ☺
<cprofitt> hey popey
<popey> yo cprofitt
<cprofitt> how ya been?
<popey> tickety boo
<JanC> +1 on making this localised  ☺
<cprofitt> you are up kinda late there popey
<popey> yeah, watching http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0043456/
<popey> classic ☺
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> I am waiting to see the new version of a classic book -- John Carter of Mars
<cprofitt> it releases this week
<cprofitt> one of the first scifi books I read
<JanC> something new about the new version?
<cprofitt> JanC: yes... they just made a film of John Carter of Mars
<cprofitt> I believe it is the second film
<cprofitt> the other being a B movie at best
<cprofitt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Rf55GTEZ_E -- trailer
<jcastro> hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> hey
<jcastro> stand by
<jcastro> one sec
<jcastro> I have something to show you
<jcastro> mhall119: you too
<cjohnston> k
<jcastro> hey so you know how we use blueprints for a TODO system right
<jcastro> and we make you parse it
<jcastro> and that's a horrible idea
<cjohnston> the new lp changes?
<jcastro> no, status.ubuntu.com
<jcastro> you know how you basically have to parse the TODOs
<jcastro> and all this stuff
<cjohnston> right. theres lp changes coming down the pipe, but yes
<jcastro> what if ....
<jcastro> instead of this, you had a nice API for a todo system you could use and consume.
<jcastro> marcoceppi: ok now. :)
<cjohnston> that would be nice
<jcastro> ok one sec
<jcastro> cjohnston: pay no attention to the marco behind the counter
<jcastro> http://marco.ondinappr.com/user_breakdown.php?user=jorgecastro
<jcastro> http://marco.ondinappr.com/user_breakdown.php?user=mhall119
<jcastro> and so on
<cjohnston> interesting
<cjohnston> what does that pull from
<jcastro> my trello boards
<jcastro> which has an API
<cjohnston> ahh
<jcastro> so the idea is
<jcastro> you make "todo" "next" "in progress" "done"
<jcastro> columns
<jcastro> and then this takes them all up and shows them together
<jcastro> so I have like my "juju" board, my "community board", etc.
<marcoceppi> Right, it pulls all the cards you're attached to in Trello
<cjohnston> i dont really see that replacing what we currently have
<jcastro> right, because we're ubuntu
<jcastro> I get that
<jcastro> but pretend I want to use the right tools for the right job for a sec. :)
<cjohnston> lol
<cprofitt> jcastro: I had to postpone the askubuntu.com taks I had
<cjohnston> jcastro: did you see my ping from a few hours ago?
<jcastro> cjohnston: which ones?
<jcastro> cprofitt: ok
<cjohnston> about the status of the charm
<cjohnston> he is back this week right?
<jcastro> he is
<jcastro> he's working on it today, tomorrow
<cjohnston> sweet
<jcastro> you should be set soon
<cprofitt> jcastro: I think we are closer to being able to make it loco friendly, but not quite yet
<jcastro> cjohnston: right so my idea is, beginning of the cycle I import my work items
<jcastro> but this gives me an idea of what I need to do since right now trello boards are only like 2 dimensional
<cjohnston> right
<jcastro> I can't ask it to say "show me all the TODOs for all my boards"
<cjohnston> if it didnt take so much time to get trello setup it would be cooler.. to me trello's use wasnt obvious
<cjohnston> and setup took a bunch of time
<cjohnston> plus LP is already in my workflow, where that is adding a new site
<jcastro> that's fine
<jcastro> but I do have some questions
<greg-g> jcastro: loves adding new sites to his workflow, as long as they are charmable
<jcastro> since you know this probably
<cjohnston> lol @ greg-g
<jcastro> cjohnston: if we took the scraper part of status.
<jcastro> and had a write API to trello we can probably do a one way sync right?
<cjohnston> your meaning to pull from trello?
<cjohnston> probably
<jcastro> no, pull from launchpad
<jcastro> and put into trello
<cjohnston> depends on if trello supports it
<cjohnston> where you would run into problems is assignees
<jcastro> marcoceppi: does their API do posts yet?
<marcoceppi> jcastro: yup!
<cjohnston> because we use LP nicks
<marcoceppi> Not completely, but core items can be posted, things like moving cards, adding cards, some basic board manipulation
<marcoceppi> You should be able to "bootstrap" a board though, and prefill with basic information
<cjohnston> once you push it from status, what are you wanting to do with it
<jcastro> put it in trello
<cjohnston> thats it tho?
<jcastro> well, what I really want is to be able to just use my WI in Trello and have it sync back to launchpad
<jcastro> but that sounds hard
<jcastro> but I figured one way would be lower effort
<jcastro> cjohnston: so basically
<jcastro> an alternative solution for people who want to use proper tools but not have to do work in 2 places.
<mhall119> jcastro: go back one more step
<mhall119> don't import from LP to trello, because it doesn't originate in LP now, it originates in etherpad
<mhall119> go from etherpad to trell
<mhall119> o
<jcastro> ooooh
<jcastro> ok so let's say we are at a session
<jcastro> I jot down my WI's
<jcastro> marcoceppi: is it possible to create a board via the API?
<marcoceppi> jcastro: Yes
<jcastro> ok so post UDS
<jcastro> we hit some Magic Button
<jcastro> and it creates a trello board for each spec
<jcastro> so ... community-q-monoflamewar
<jcastro> and then just shoves the workitems in the TODO column for each board
<akgraner> holy cow - that would be freakin' AWESOME!!!
<marcoceppi> It's within the realm of possible, based on the way the Trello API is setup
<mhall119> jcastro: for each spec, or each track?
<jcastro> each spec would be a board
<jcastro> but since we follow the naming convention of etherpad
<mhall119> also keep in mind we're going to have sessions without a blueprint
<jcastro> THEY WILL BE IN TEAM ORDER ALREADY!!!
<mhall119> yeah, no
<jcastro> yeah but if they don't have WI we don't import them
<mhall119> I mean following the name spec, we're not strict about session names anymore
<jcastro> so we'll end up with 1 to 1 boards for each etherpad with WI on it
<jcastro> right?
<mhall119> right
<mhall119> they'll need to be meeting.name + meeting.id
<jcastro> so
<jcastro> for the majority of them
<jcastro> say ... community as an example
<jcastro> we'd have them in order right off the bat.
<marcoceppi> I'm just going to set this here: Trello doesn't care about duplicate board names: https://trello.com/sello
<mhall119> why would they be in order?
<jcastro> well
<jcastro> on the boards list
<jcastro> you'd look at: http://marco.ondinappr.com/user_breakdown.php?user=jorgecastro
<jcastro> and under Boards
<mhall119> marcoceppi: we'd need some way of separating your UDS-session boards from any others
<jcastro> it would be "community-q-juju"
<jcastro> "community-q-whatever", and so on
<jcastro> actually good point, why do I even care what order they are in?
<mhall119> and if they don't have 'community-q-' in them?
<mhall119> because we were talking about stripping that junk out
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> how will you keep track of it in summit?
<jcastro> however you do it
<mhall119> we only care about meeting id
<mhall119> meeting name is just UI
<jcastro> what's the uservisible part of the meeting ID?
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> then just pass the meeting name?
<mhall119> to trello?
<jcastro> yeah
<mhall119> it'd have to be meeting name and id
<jcastro> but like pass the ID to be in the description or something if we need it
<jcastro> sure
<mhall119> hmmm, I suppose we can just create a trello board with the meeting name, and store the trello-generated id/url/whatever in summit
<mhall119> is trello open-souce?
<marcoceppi> mhall119: It's not, it's made and offered by Fog Creek software
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> if we're going to make summit integrate with an external system, it would be better if there was a way to run something different
<mhall119> for example, linaro connect uses their own etherpad servers
<mhall119> and it would theoretically be possible to integrate with a separate instance of Launchpad
<jcastro> mhall119: I am under the assumption that Ubuntu as a project would never move to this
<jcastro> so I am thinking integration if possible
<mhall119> jcastro: right, but Linaro, or Plumbers, or OpenStack, might not want to use Fog Creek hosted software
<jcastro> right
<mhall119> so, like I said, it would have been better if they could run their own instance of trello
<jcastro> you can run your own trello boards
<mhall119> I'm not opposed to using trello, mind you, just that as a selling point it's harder for closed-source
<jcastro> but it's a web service (SaaS) not PaaS
<mhall119> can you make private boards?
<marcoceppi> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> that would be good for private meetings
<mhall119> we can't do that with LP
<marcoceppi> Private boards, Organizations, and something else
<marcoceppi> It's basically Public, Members only (read access, but only members can change things), and Private
<marcoceppi> With a few other permissions sprinkled in
<jcastro> mhall119: yeah so that's why I was thinking like a sync or additive
<jcastro> not a replacement
<jcastro> I don't think wether it's OSS or closed matters.
<jcastro> I couldn't convince anyone to use a team based todo system that was open
<jcastro> so I've resigned that we'll be stuck with broken blueprints
<jcastro> however that doesn't mean we can't have nice things. :)
<jcastro> mhall119: right so my idea workflow wise is
<jcastro> if you look at this page
<jcastro> http://marco.ondinappr.com/user_breakdown.php?user=jorgecastro#tasks
<jcastro> you know right off the bat
<jcastro> "Jorge is working on that, and after that on that, and then there's the rest of the big pile"
<jcastro> from right to left, just like the real board
<jcastro> I don't have to explain to anyone what I am doing tomorrow, it's already there.
<jcastro> then (check this out), my weekly status report becomes an API query. "Show everything jorge moved to DONE in the last 7 days"
<mhall119> jcastro: does trello use your launchpad username?
<jcastro> no, it doesn't even use openid
<jcastro> google accounts right now. :(
<jcastro> but if you look at my boards
<mhall119> so how are we going to match people in summit with people on trello?
<jcastro> I just put [jorge] blah on the cards
<jcastro> when I copy and pasted them over.
<jcastro> we haven't thought that far ahead yet
<marcoceppi> mhall119 Think of this as a 3 hour proof of concept
<marcoceppi> jcastro boards work
<mhall119> yeah, and I like it
<jcastro> mhall119: yeah so basically I was like "you know if we show them something working...."
<mhall119> I'm just thinking ahead about what we will need in order to integrate
<jcastro> yeah so, here's what I did this cycle
 * mhall119 has his engineer hat on
<jcastro> I copied and pasted all my work items into cards
<marcoceppi> I've got to dash, I'll catch up in a bit
<jcastro> and then, you can hover over each card
<jcastro> and hit spacebar to assign it to yourself
<jcastro> so I just clicked the top card, hit space, down arrow, space, down arrow
<jcastro> and it took about 3 minutes
<mhall119> we could hopefull provide a better experience than that
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> also we make assumptions about the columns
<jcastro> we just picked todo, next, in progress, done
<mhall119> if we're creating new boards, we can make them how we want, and just let it fail gracefully if they change them
<marcoceppi> and on hold/postponed
<jcastro> but trello doesn't really enforce a naming convention or anything, it just provides you a board with lists named whatever you want
<jcastro> right!
<jcastro> https://trello.com/board/classroom/4e94f7afaef5aa0000a5d2ea
<jcastro> so for example that board doesn't follow any of the rest
<jcastro> it's just a set of lists.
<jcastro> but we wouldn't need to get that right I don't think
<jcastro> we could get at least the everyday tasks done
<mhall119> yeah, I think if we says "if these specific names exist, we use them, otherwise we don't", that's enough
<jcastro> hey so an idea
<jcastro> in trello we can fill things in the Bio field
<jcastro> maybe putting our lp username somewhere so we can match?
<mhall119> that might work
<mhall119> we'd need to figure out what to do when someone doesn't have a trello account
<jcastro> mhall119: also ,check out that bootstrap hotness
<jcastro> you know you like it
<mhall119> is nice, yes
<mhall119> jcastro: are you or marco in touch with the trello developers?
<marcoceppi> mhall119: I can be, the owner of Fog Creek Software is also co-founder of Stack Exchange
<mhall119> so openid support would be a big plus
 * marcoceppi is seriously going home
<marcoceppi> be back in a bit!
<mhall119> especially if we can lookup a user by their openid
<mhall119> marcoceppi: I'll believe when I see it
<jcastro> https://trello.com/board/trello-development/4d5ea62fd76aa1136000000c
<jcastro> ok so they self host
<jcastro> it might be in there somewhere, /me digs
<bkerensa> jcastro: apparently that issue was a GPU lockup
<bkerensa> :P the xorg people want me to ssh'in to my laptop over ethernet and collect logs next time it occurs
 * mhall119 just saw a commercial for Internet Explorer on TV
<mhall119> o_O
<cjohnston> whats that
<mhall119> some web browser or something
<bkerensa> mhall119: thats why I dont watch TV
<bkerensa> ;p
<cjohnston> jono: I think the docs for accomplishments are wrong... but im too tired to make changes without talking to you first
<cjohnston> "To run you first need to run the daemon. Change to the ubuntu-accomplishments-system directory and enter the daemon sub-directory and run the daemon:"
<cjohnston> I think it should be:
<jono> oh I thought czajkowski fixed this
<cjohnston> To run you first need to run the daemon. Change to the ubuntu-accomplishments-system directory and run the daemon:
<jono> fixing now
<jono> fixed thanks
<cjohnston> she may have fixed something else, but it doesnt look like that was touched
<jono> akgraner, you should re-load the page to see
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> thanks akgraner
<jono> cjohnston, yeah, I think she just missed the small bit off
<cjohnston> :-)
<akgraner> k
<cjohnston> I opened install.sh to make sure it wasn't doing something I didn't know about before mentioning it though.. lol
<akgraner> but I have the trophy's page telling my I need an ubuntu one account
<cjohnston> g'nite all
<akgraner> night
<akgraner> which LP email do I use?  I have like 5 of them in there
<cjohnston> i use my ubuntu.com one for some reason
<akgraner> how do I add another email address
<akgraner> hey this is kinda cool
<akgraner> Ok I got trophies - I can sleep now :-)  Hey Jono this is pretty cool!
<jono> akgraner, nice!
<akgraner> catch you laters...
<jono> akgraner, just leave the daemon running and the other trophies will come in
<jono> and join the mailing list :-)
<akgraner> ok will do - thanks!
<jono> cjohnston, did you get it running?
<akgraner> jono - I think he is afk right now
<jono> np
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> morning
<popey> morning
<czajkowski> bleugh
<czajkowski> headache--
<jokerdino> hey guys, how do i add a second level bullet points in ubuntu wiki?
<czajkowski> jokerdino: hmm let me check
<czajkowski> jokerdino: * just go in a space to indent it
<jokerdino> er, i don't understand
<czajkowski> jokerdino: what the page let me help you
<jokerdino> It's my user page
<jokerdino> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/jokerdino
<czajkowski> jokerdino: ok and what do you want to 2nd level bullet point?
<jokerdino> the three linked questions and the one blog post
<czajkowski> hmm ok
<czajkowski> let me see
<czajkowski> 2 ticks
<czajkowski> wiki being slow
<jokerdino> heh
<czajkowski> jokerdino: fresh now ?
<jokerdino> they are not on the 2nd level, are they?
<czajkowski> jokerdino: not entirely sure what you mean by 2nd level, they were just  a* with no space the last time so weren't displaying as bullet points before
<jokerdino> i mean like sub poiints
<czajkowski> ahh
<czajkowski> jokerdino: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnEditing  might help then
<jokerdino> i tried, but i could never get to the second level
<czajkowski> jokerdino: ok let me try again
<jokerdino> thanks and sorry for bothering you :(
<czajkowski> jokerdino: no you're not bothering me
<czajkowski> jokerdino: ok refresh now
<czajkowski> I've started the bulleting for you
<czajkowski> you were for referene mising the first * of the paragraph so you can then add the 2nd level
<head_victim> It's possible you need a first level list before going to a second level.
<czajkowski> head_victim: yup
<czajkowski> :)
<head_victim> Just like czajkowski did :)
<czajkowski> need more tea head doesnt function so well in the morning
<head_victim> I'm considering bed.
<czajkowski> jokerdino: if you need any more help just shout
<czajkowski> head_victim: had a woefully long day yesterday and bad nights sleep
<czajkowski> I'm gonna need all the help I can get today
<jokerdino> ah thanks a lot people
<head_victim> On a side note. popey rocks.
<popey> uhoh
<czajkowski> popey: does indeed rock
<czajkowski> jokerdino: np
<jokerdino> wait..
<czajkowski> jokerdino: also good idea to have testimonals :)
<jokerdino> i wanted to have bullet points for only the contributions :S
<czajkowski> jokerdino: ok so go back in and remove the space from the *
<jokerdino> czajkowski: i need testimonials?
<czajkowski> you already have some on there
<czajkowski> am saying well done on getting them
<jokerdino> ah, i see. thanks
<czajkowski> :)
<jokerdino> i didn't ask for the testimonials actually. i was asking for help with the wiki markup
<czajkowski> I know..
<jokerdino> i mean, not here. but in the ask ubuntu chat room as well
<jokerdino> i have edited the wiki page one more time, take a final look? :)
<jokerdino> i think this lists some of my contributions
<head_victim> Ah that makes sense and looks good.
<czajkowski> jokerdino: looks well now
<czajkowski> and yes people do randomly leave testimonals for people without asking
<czajkowski> and it's nice to have them on the wiki page
<jokerdino> thanks for your help again :)
<czajkowski> jokerdino: you going for membership ?
<czajkowski> jokerdino: no problem
<head_victim> They're the best testimonials to get I think.
<jokerdino> yeah, i am going to apply soon-ish
<jokerdino> the meeting is next week, so prepping up before i throw myself in
<czajkowski> jokerdino: best of luck
<jokerdino> thanks
<cjohnston> mornin
<czajkowski> cjohnston: howdy
<czajkowski> http://youtu.be/L5h02PRnsgs  good video to watch folks
<czajkowski> cjohnston: hows the kiddies?
<cjohnston> little guy is causing mommy problems this morning :-(
<czajkowski> oh dear
<czajkowski> but he's adorably cute
<czajkowski> so he can possibly get away with it
<cjohnston> yes he is
<cjohnston> not this morning
<czajkowski> heh
<cjohnston> she changed his routine this morning and he is not happy about it
<czajkowski> cjohnston: say hello to my favouite tea lady please
<czajkowski> oh dear
<jo-erlend> I wish we could have a more beautiful site for the Norwegian loco. Is there any chance of getting the theme from Ubuntu.com?
<jo-erlend> http://ubuntu.no looks kinda... Non-smashing.
<czajkowski> jo-erlend: not the worst I've seen
<cjohnston> jo-erlend: there are community webthemes available on launchpad
<cjohnston> lp.net/ubuntu-community-webthemes i think
<jo-erlend> czajkowski, no, not the worst. :)
<czajkowski> jo-erlend: I suspect as ye host it yerselves you get more ways to change it yourselves
<czajkowski> as most teams go ubuntu-iso.org and are hosted by canonical in some cases
<head_victim> We've recently moved to the Ubuntu Drupal theme, if you use a Drupal site it's actually quite awesome
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDrupal has all the info
<czajkowski> head_victim: ah yes that was a fun rt to work on :)
<cprofitt> what does l10n stand for?
<cjohnston> localization
<cprofitt> just a general term for it?
<cprofitt> cool... something new learned
<cjohnston> ya.. i believe so..
<cjohnston> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internationalization_and_localization
<mhall119> good morning
 * balloons waves
<cprofitt> jcastro: ping
<cprofitt> have a person asking how to request sponsorship to UDS -- the page has changed and I do not see where that is located anymore
<cjohnston> cprofitt: its well past time to apply
<czajkowski> closed a long time ago
<cprofitt> cjohnston: thanks I will let them know
<cjohnston> :-)
<snap-l> Yeah, it closed Feb 22 iirc.
<jcastro> balloons: no issues since I adjusted the sticky launcher thing
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> on latest updates my screen doesnt seem to get brighter when power supply is plugged in
<czajkowski> annoying
<cjohnston> mine has done that for a couple years
<czajkowski> was working till monday
<jono> dpm, hey
<jono> all set?
<dpm> jono, all set
<jono> dpm, invite sent
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, balloons, mhall119 hangout invite sent
<jono> I am already on with dpm
<balloons> lost me client;; there we go
<jcastro> I don't see an invite?
<mhall119> balloons: we can't hear or see you
<jcastro> oh I got it
<jono> jcastro, this is using my Canonical G+
<balloons> hmm
<cprofitt> hey jono
<cprofitt> hey bodhi_zazen
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo cprofitt
<cprofitt> how are you today bodhi_zazen ?
<balloons> morninig cprofitt and bodhi_zazen :-)
<bodhi_zazen> wb balloons
<dholbach> dpm, gute Arbeit
<dpm> dholbach, danke :-)
<dholbach> jono, back again
<jono> dholbach, cool
<jono> will fire up a hangout
<jono> hey cprofitt
<jono> dholbach, invite sent
<balloons> anyone else have apps display as all white when restoring them in full screen mode?
<jcastro> on occassion, but only browser ones
<jcastro> I do get a white rectangle on the top left corner right under the menu bar though
<czajkowski> balloons: yes yesterday all day long
<czajkowski> balloons: but I also have some issues when my applciations redraw :/
<balloons> czajkowski, jcastro it fixes itself for me by unmaxing and then remaxing the window
<balloons> same issue for you/
<balloons> i'll go see if there is a bug on this then..
<czajkowski> balloons: nope for the white screen I've to reboot
<czajkowski> for redrawing I've logged the bug
<czajkowski> it got marked invalid yesterday thenback up to medium :.
<czajkowski> :/
<balloons> ohh.. do you have a #?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> 2 ticks
<czajkowski> balloons: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/938653
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 938653 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[snb-m-gt2] applications fail to redraw" [Medium,Incomplete]
<balloons> i see i
<balloons> wicked
<czajkowski> wicked isn't how I'd refer to it when I've lots of redrwating going on :_
<czajkowski> :)
<balloons> lol, not a feature for you eh? must be a bug then ;-)
<dholbach_> alright my friends - time to call it a day
<dholbach_> see you all tomorrow
<dholbach_> big hugs
<nigelb> g'nit dholbach_!
<dholbach_> bye nigelb
<czajkowski> balloons: annoying when a bug gets marked invalid when you can show a screen capture of it happening
<jono> czajkowski, sometimes that can be because it is either not a bug, or another bug
<jono> invalid has always caused controversy in LP
<cprofitt> jono: Yeah, I had to get used to that as I learned more about triage. charlie-tca and hggdh taught me a great deal about that
<cprofitt> it will be a pain point as we teach people how to report bugs... it really feels 'negative' to the bug reporter
<hggdh> the problem is usually when a bug is set to invalid without an explanation
<cprofitt> +1 hggdh
<hggdh> (of course, the coarseness of the valid status on LP is also limiting)
<daker> jono, hey i can't make hangout today, i don't have internet at home right now
<jono> daker, np
<jono> thanks for letting me know
<jono> daker, I think I might need to cancel it
<daker> ツ
<jono> I totally forgot to email and remind everyone
<jono> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7197/6962235413_8fafc1513e_o.jpg
<nigelb> jono: slacker :P
<daker> wahahahahaha
<jono> indeed
<jono> lulz :-)
<nigelb> HAHAHAHA
<nigelb> this is awesome!
<nigelb> halo for dholbach, how appropriat
<nigelb> +e
<cprofitt> jono: we played with those the other night (LC)
<cprofitt> cracked me up since I did not know there were there
<cprofitt> good thing I wasn't drinking a soda at the time
<jussi> dpm looks truly evil...
<czajkowski> jono: oh I know but it was marked invalid pending a plan to do something should just have ben left at low has been since moved to medium
<czajkowski> jono: oh is the hangoug cancled?
<jono> czajkowski, I think I might do, as I didnt get a chance to email everyone
<jono> so I don't want it to be empty
<jono> and waste your time czajkowski
<jono> lets sync up next week
<jono> I will send out an email
<czajkowski> I'd even set my alarm, good thing you told me or I may have had to strangle you :p
<jono> czajkowski, :-)
<jcastro> mhall119: heya
<jcastro> here's the code from the prototype from last night https://github.com/marcoceppi/Strapello
<jcastro> cjohnston: also ^
<bkerensa> doing a presentation to a auditorium of people over Google+ Hangout is not the easiest :P
<bkerensa> jono: btw we used your global jam video for a intro at our jam :)
<bodhi_zazen> This bug report is getting a little off topic - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+bug/894112/comments/24
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 894112 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu "Precise Pangolin - Please include ubuntuforums.org in the slideshow" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bkerensa> bodhi_zazen: That likely should be marked wishlist
<bodhi_zazen> perhaps, but, the forums should be added, it is a major source of support and a good opportunity for community building, no reason not to include a patch if submitted
<bkerensa> bodhi_zazen: no doubt there.... How is progress on the update going anyways?
<bodhi_zazen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1936163
<bodhi_zazen> The forums community is very interested, bodsda  will likely have a draft in the next day or two, will ask the forums community for input / feedback
<bodhi_zazen> forums upgrade seems to have made some progress, but, not much activity in the last week or two
<bodhi_zazen> If you want a new theme, use this http://userstyles.org/styles/40915/ubuntu-forums-new-theme
<jcastro> I love the facebook ubuntu comments
<jcastro> people have no concept of topic
<jcastro> "join my server juju charm school!"
<jcastro> then it's like "Why don't you make something like active directory?"
<bkerensa> bodhi_zazen: I just had Bug #894112 marked as wishlist and I am trying to see through progress on another ubiquity bug so I will mention it to the person who handles ubiquity
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 894112 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu "Precise Pangolin - Please include ubuntuforums.org in the slideshow" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894112
<bkerensa> jcastro: can Canonical employees enter the juju charm contest? I was discussing it with someone on the server team during our jam :P
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> the only restriction for employees is if they're paid to write charms
<jcastro> so like, juju core, SI team, and mark and clint basically
<jcastro> they're expected to review incoming charms and assist entrants.
<bkerensa> jcastro: adam_g?
<bkerensa> ;p
<jcastro> hah no
<bkerensa> LOL
<jcastro> if he entered it'd be no contest.
<bkerensa> ;d
<jcastro> "I made it so you can deploy openstack in like 10 commands."
<jcastro> would be unfair to everyone
<bkerensa> hehehe
<jcastro> I really want that IRC subway thing though
<jcastro> you gotta talk to em for me
<jcastro> I've got shirts and mugs for all charmers who submit a working charm
<bkerensa> lol
<jcastro> bodhi_zazen: waiting on hard drives is the last status I got this morning wrt. upgrade
<bkerensa> jcastro: You realize your talking OSU-OSL? :P they can get shirts and mugs by the crate :)
<jcastro> I have SPECIAL EDITION juju shirts though
<jcastro> anyone can get an ubuntu shirt.
<jcastro> This shirt is for Charmers.
<jcastro> Coveted by many. Earned by few.
<bkerensa> jcastro: see when you come for oscon... I can maybe round up the OSU folks ;p
<jcastro> what? that's like, in the summer
<jcastro> I want to move to subway like ... today!
<bkerensa> jcastro: progress takes time
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> I have been waiting for 3 release cycles for a ubiquity bug to fixed :)
<AlanBell> wonder if that part at least works right now
<bkerensa> AlanBell: The embedded terminal window in ubiquity? A fix was just pushed
<AlanBell> I meant ubiquity with orca, the rest of the desktop is completely broken at the moment
<AlanBell> dash, menus, indicators, launcher all broken
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Oh? Hmm I better not do a update because mine is working ;p
<AlanBell> only broken with orca
<popey> bodhi_zazen: I find it interesting that there was uproar that uf wasn't mentioned in the slideshow, and AU was, and now that the patch has been provided which _removes_ AU and gives favour to UF, now, you want to shutdown discussion?
<popey> I am dissapoint ☹
<jcastro> snap-l: remember our bet from last year? I just found this and lol'ed: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5720/mac.png
<popey> haha jcastro
<snap-l> jcastro: Yeah yeah... I still owe you a case of beer
 * snap-l should have added iOS devices to that bet.
<jcastro> oh ok, in that case I'll add android devices.
<jcastro> :)
<jcastro> you can't win Craig.
<snap-l> If you can get Android devices running Windows, I'll give you three cases of beer
 * snap-l waits for the link
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> that's like trading in a Fender for a 2x4 and some paperclips. No thanks. :)
<jcastro> mhall119: other than the front page, do you syndicate from any other site on loco.u.c?
<mhall119> jcastro: nope, that's it
<jcastro> mhall119: ok bug filed
<jcastro> mhall119: I would feel better if someone were to investigate my claims before proceeding.
<mhall119> yeah I bet you would
<jcastro> like, I know it's important, the implementation and all that, not sure.
<jcastro> I suspect that we'd need someone to look at *.ubuntu.com at some point wrt. that.
 * mhall119 nominates jcastro 
<jcastro> no I mean a real SEO person.
<bodhi_zazen> Thank you jono : http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/03/07/ubuntu-forums-and-askubuntu/
<jono> bodhi_zazen, :-)
<jono> keep up the great work, my friend
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-03-08
<OutOfControl> czajkowski: Hi, you wanted me three days ago? Your prob asleep now, so I'll contact you when your awake
<cjohnston> OutOfControl: just wake her up
<IAmNotThatGuy>  lol
<IAmNotThatGuy> cjohnston, Are you awake? ;P
<cjohnston> i am not
<IAmNotThatGuy> hehe.. Okay. Its time to goto office. Bye all o7
<cprofitt> jono: you still around? Playing with accomplishments -- how long should it take to check new accomplishments?
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning everyone
<bkerensa> good morning
<alourie> good morning
<czajkowski> morning
<benonsoftware> czajkowski: Hi, I was told you wanted me? :)
<s-fox> Does anyone know where I could get a large version of the askubuntu logo? The one the site links to is a bit small :) http://sstatic.net/askubuntu/img/logo.png   , maybe jcastro you might know?
<czajkowski> benonsoftware: hmm now I cant remember
<czajkowski> :/
<benonsoftware> :P
<czajkowski> would have been something on lp anyways
<benonsoftware> Yeah, I was thinking that
<benonsoftware> czajkowski: Well I should go to bed now, email me if you remember :D
<czajkowski> benonsoftware: will do nn
<dholbach> bkerensa, did my gsoc mail get through to you? (thunderbird just acted up)
<marcoceppi> s-fox: http://cdn.sstatic.net/askubuntu/img/apple-touch-icon.png
<s-fox> marcoceppi,  Thank you :)
<s-fox> marcoceppi,  Here is where the logo got used - http://i.imgur.com/kLjgJ.gif
<marcoceppi> s-fox Hum, I think that's the right one for that
<s-fox> It is appreciated marcoceppi , the only one i found was really small. :)
<czajkowski> nigelb: mail gone to loco contacts re loco in your country can you talk to the person please.
<czajkowski> cheers
<czajkowski> nigelb: disregard
<czajkowski> sorry
<czajkowski> crossed wired
<nigelb> heh
<czajkowski> nigelb: someone wants to set up a LOCAL in Kerala, India.
<czajkowski> nigelb: mind if I forward you on themail to talk to him please
<czajkowski> nigelb: whats your email address
<nigelb> sure, go ahead
<bkerensa> dholbach: yes I got it
<nigelb> nigelbabu@u.c
<Amoz> oh hai :)
<Amoz> if I want to help with webstuff, who can I talk to?
<jcastro> what kind of web stuff?
<bkerensa> jcastro: I guess we shall possibly have sushi in Oakland
<jcastro> I can eat sushi all day!
<daker> ah czajkowski working for canonical too
<czajkowski> daker: yup, almost 4 weeks now
<jcastro> hey daker!
<daker> hi jcastro
<jcastro> plugin got upgraded
<jcastro> and it works now
<jcastro> and I fixed the configuration problem
<daker> woo
<jcastro> o/
<snap-l> jcastro: Man, no sushi and no coney?
<snap-l> How do you live?
<jcastro> there's tons of sushi here
<jcastro> coney, not so much. :(
<snap-l> Ah, I misread
<jcastro> snap-l: oh hey we're coming in for memorial day weekend
<jcastro> I'll send along info l8er
<snap-l> jcastro: Awesome.
<Amoz> jcastro: there are still u.c websites with the old design, right?
<snap-l> WE'll have all of our wireless questions lined up
<technoviking> jcastro: in many from IS or deej on the next forum upgrade step?
<jcastro> status from yesterday is still sourcing drives.
<jcastro> technoviking: can you ping them in the ticket though? I'll ping them to respond with more detail
<jcastro> since it's been a week now.
<technoviking> jcastro: will do
<jcastro> technoviking: hey with 4.x do we get a mobile skin and/or tapatalk support?
<technoviking> jcastro: the newest version of 4.x has a mobile theme and I was going to install tapatalk also
<jcastro> ooh, so cake WITH frosting.
<jcastro> rock
<technoviking> was going to install the latest version on my test box to ubuntuify the mobile theme, need more orange crayons
<s-fox> Ping technoviking  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930907
<technoviking> off to a four hour meeting:(
<s-fox> The bug seems to have resurfaced.
<jono> hey all
<jono> mhall119, going to be a few mins late
<mhall119> jono: good, because so am I
<mhall119> jono: ok, ready whenever you are
<dholbach> off to catch a train - see you all tomorrow!
<Amoz> dholbach: eya
<dholbach> bye Amoz :)
<Amoz> going somewhere?
<Amoz> happy travelling :)
<dholbach> just back home - I visited my brother for a few days
<Amoz> ah
<dholbach> so I wasn't sitting at the beach sipping Piña Coladas
<dholbach> which is unfortunate
<Amoz> too bad
<Amoz> you deserve some Pinã coladas
<dholbach> there'll be more opportunities for them :)
<dholbach> anyway - see you tomorrow :)
<Amoz> bye :)
<dholbach> bye :)
<jono> mhall119, ok, let's roll
<jono> mhall119, I am sending an invite now
<s-fox> jono,  I enjoyed reading your blog post yesterday :)
<bodhi_zazen> jono, the entire forms community appreciated your blog, as I am sure askubuntu did
<jono> thanks s-fox, bodhi_zazen :-)
<jussi> and the irc people feel left out :P :P
 * mhall119 kicks jussi 
<s-fox> and the launchpad answers people too
 * jussi hugs mhall119
<mhall119> :)
 * jussi runs away, giggling manically :P
<mhall119> everybody is appreciated in the Ubuntu  community, no matter what they do or where they do it
<jono> cprofitt, thanks for testing the accomplishments
<bkerensa> jono: Oh great I have to see you twice this year? :P
<jono> bkerensa, :-)
<cprofitt> jono: no problem... sorry it took so long to get to it
<jono> cprofitt, no worries!
<jono> glad to see you on the list too :-)
<cprofitt> :-)
<jono> cprofitt, we definitely need plenty of help with documentation
<jono> to make the docs for accomplishments awesome
<cprofitt> I will do my best
<jono> thanks!
<cprofitt> Those were the ones I already assisted with? on the Pad?
<jcastro> Man
<jcastro> SMOKED.
<jcastro> 125 charm school attendees!
<cprofitt> Nice! That is a huge number
<jcastro> 111 signed up, I was honestly expecting like 50% attritition
<jussi> jcastro: NICE!
<jcastro> to have an extra 14 is like, icing
<jussi> thats seriously good.
<jcastro> got a commitment for a Moodle charm already
<jcastro> .edu's are going to love that
<cprofitt> jcastro: yes they will ... we love Moodle
<jussi> nice!
<jussi> jcastro: do we have wordpress and joomla charms yet?
<jcastro> wordpress was like the first charm
<jcastro> we do need a joomla one
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+bug/795477
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 795477 in charms "Charm needed: Joomla" [Wishlist,In progress]
<jcastro> daker has a semicomplete one
<jcastro> probably easy to finish off
<jcastro> enter it in the contest ....
<jono> jcastro, definitely need a Joomla! one...South African state sponsored education uses Joomla!
<jono> as in teaching people how to deploy Joomla!
<daker> there is not package for joomla :/
<jcastro> it's a charm .... wget, untar ...
<jcastro> that's totally one of the benefits
<jcastro> No package? If you can script it to install then that is awesome
<jcastro> in fact I think every charm should have a --latest-upstream option
<jcastro> so you can pull the latest good stuff post-release.
<jussi> please, please, please do that!
<jussi> jcastro: phpbb3?
<jussi> (where is the list of needs charming...? )
<jcastro> someone's on that
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms
<cprofitt> yeha... latest-upstream would be fantastic
<jcastro> any "New" one
<cjohnston> jcastro: can we run init-slots on uds-q?
<jcastro> no idea
<cjohnston> mhall119 says ask you
<daker> jcastro, how can people test charms if they don't have aws account/ no ec2 machine ?
<jcastro> LXC
<jcastro> I have instructions
<daker> share the love ツ
<jcastro> let me finish this pizza and I'll find it
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/65359/how-do-i-configure-juju-for-local-usage
<daker> nice ツ
<greg-g> mmmm pizza
<cprofitt> pizza... mmmm
<cprofitt> have not had a good pizza in a while
<cprofitt> exit
<cprofitt> sorry... wrong terminal window
<daker> pizza effect ツ
<cprofitt> yeah
<technoviking> jcastro: ok updated the RT for forums upgrade
<jcastro> hey so, uds.ubuntu.com uses streetmap now? sweet!
<jcastro> open streetmap rather ...
<jcastro> greg-g: check it ^
<cprofitt> jcastro: that is cool that they were able to do that
<cprofitt> I was not sure if it would get one or not...
<cprofitt> Richard Weait did not sound confident when I contacted him
<cprofitt> jcastro: where are you seeing that?
<cprofitt> ah... I see it now
<cprofitt> it asks me to approve a script from them
<cprofitt> http://uds.ubuntu.com/event/
<cprofitt> that page...
<cprofitt> gotta run to a technology meeting.. be back on a bit later folks
<greg-g> jcastro: awesome!
<greg-g> jcastro: now get the LoCo Directory to change http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/
<jcastro> greg-g: I believe that's because cjohnston hates freedom
<mhall119> greg-g: we've said we want to use OSM, just as soon as someone makes it work for us
<greg-g> http://switch2osm.org/the-basics/ :)
<greg-g> "we want to do it, but we won't do it"
<greg-g> sorry, that always rubs me the wrong way
<jcastro> Oh man
<jcastro> I just had an idea
<jcastro> http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/TileCache
<jcastro> this is the server side for running your own tile server right?
<jcastro> we can just charm this right: http://tilecache.org/
<jcastro> aha
<jcastro> dude, this: http://tiledrawer.com/
<jcastro> this is basically a juju charm already.
<jcastro> I'm going to mail this guy
<balloons> nice find
<technoviking> s-fox: can't get the problem to repeat for me.
<s-fox> Hey technoviking, i will get the link. it is the mark as read thing again...
<s-fox> technoviking http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930907
<s-fox> I am not sure why the user is still having the problem
<technoviking> maybe not using Clean2 theme, I should delete the Clean 3 theme but not sure what that would affect
<technoviking> will see if I can fix the clean3 theme also
<greg-g> jcastro: apropos of here: "Apple not properly crediting others for their inventions! No way!" http://goo.gl/pzttE @Apple switches to OSM, with issues. !CC
<jcastro> a classy response though: http://blog.osmfoundation.org/2012/03/08/welcome-apple/
<jcastro> ok so I mailed this tiledrawer guy, he's in SF, and I have juju core devs in SF, I hope he's interested, he seems to have a bunch of server side map tools
<greg-g> cool
<s-fox> jcastro what is this i am hearing about drives for the forum? Are we getting new ones? :-)
<jcastro> yeah the upgrade needs new hardware
<jcastro> and sourcing drives right now is hard
<jcastro> so they're trying to shuffle hardware around
<s-fox> Oooh, nice. What specs?
<JanC> jcastro: try looking around for USB disks?   :P
<JanC> (I know they probably don't want cheap SATA disks, but strange enough I have found often USB disks with embedded SATA disks to be cheaper than separate SATA disks)
<jcastro> I am pretty sure we don't want the forums servers to have dangling USB disks precariously propped up by whatever duct tape we have around
<jcastro> :)
<jcastro> <-- ok end of day for me, tty all tomorrow!!
<technoviking> forums on a stick, neat
<technoviking> jcastro: cheers
<jcastro> yeah I am pretty sure whatever hardware we get
<jcastro> when it's all upgraded and done
<jcastro> exactly one day later, blam, vbulletin 5 is out
<jcastro> hah
<s-fox> when v5 comes out, hopefully it will be easy to upgrade to
 * s-fox crosses fingers
<JanC> jcastro: I was thinking about opening the USB disks of course
<JanC> but in any case, I think they are looking for SAS disks...
<JanC> or at least higher quality SATA disks
<JanC> opening them = breaking them open to access the actual disks inside
<JanC> and I suspect the available stock of USB disks was just much higher than the stock of internal HDDs pre-Thailand-flood...
<JanC> seems like it is still true that 2 TB USB disks (which contain a 2 TB SATA disk) are cheaper than 2 TB internal SATA disks bought separately...
<JanC> funny
<czajkowski> jono: ping
<jono> czajkowski, howdy
<czajkowski> jono: doody
<czajkowski> jono: in the accompishments
<czajkowski> what does the trophey preference meant to do
<jono> czajkowski, it is empty right now
<czajkowski> ahh ok
<jono> I just haven't added anything yet :-)
<czajkowski> no idea how I've got a motu trophy :/
<jono> czajkowski, huh>
<akgraner> czajkowski, do you have the Tech board one as well?  I think it's b/c of the CC - I was wondering the same thing when I did mine
<jono> czajkowski, huh?
<jono> hmmm
<jono> akgraner, you have a MOTU trophy?
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> and tech board
<czajkowski> jono: possibly as the CC is part of those teams
<jono> ok, can you file a bug about this at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-accomplishments
<jono> thanks
<jono> yep, that will be it
<czajkowski> jono: doing it now
<jono> thanks!
<akgraner> and contributor to juju
<czajkowski> we don't have a CC trohphy :)
<czajkowski> akgraner: aye added
<akgraner> jono I think all of them expect one unlocked for me
<czajkowski> am also showing a fridge editor
<czajkowski> and I've done that either
<jono> akgraner, czajkowski can you be sure to file bugs for trophies you shouldnt have
<jono> thanks!
<czajkowski> done
<czajkowski> adding scren shot now
<jono> this will be the sub-teams work causing issues
<jono> thanks
<jono> be sure to include your email address you use in LP
<akgraner> jono the one set to the main one - I just recently changed mine - or the one we use for those teams
<jono> akgraner, the one you typed into the app when it asked for your email address
<czajkowski> jono: aye my SSO one is the one I sign into LP with and the one fr the app
<jono> you can find this out by typing: cat ~/.local/share.accomplishments/trophies/.extrainformation/launchpad-email
<jono> czajkowski, cool
<akgraner> ahh gotcha :-)
<jono> :-)
<jono> czajkowski, quick q re. work items
<jono> how will this work, will there be a button to add them?
<jono> and can we sort and view them in different ways?>
<czajkowski> jono: so you can change the drop down from show me everhing to community, and then that next drop down shows you lots of choice.
<czajkowski> but selecting show me all only shows everthing next selected me I'd assumed you wouldnt need a drop down it should be just a fixed text table
<jono> czajkowski, interesting
<czajkowski> as from a user point you are able to select the drop down and you keep thinking you're able to change it
<czajkowski> as on the previous setting it changes
<jono> czajkowski, will check your bug in a sec
<czajkowski> jono: np
<jono> czajkowski, akgraner did you file the bugs about the incorrect trophies?
<akgraner> jono  - I haven't yet
<akgraner> I think czajkowski did though
<czajkowski> aye I did
<akgraner> czajkowski, what's your bug number
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/950399
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 950399 in ubuntu-community-accomplishments "trophies displayed for teams that members are part of but don't contribute to" [Undecided,New]
<jono> czajkowski, I see now
<jono> that is not a bug
<jono> I just responded in the bug report
<bodhi_zazen> My custom 12.04 iso, for the infamous gma500, has had 2250 downloads (according to my apache logs) http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubuntu-gma500-live-cd/
<akgraner> jono,  that makes sense then  - but that's not the way I understood it to work
<czajkowski> jono: that is well confusing then
<akgraner> based on what I read - but not that you explain it that way - I get it
<czajkowski> jono: and from an end user misleading as it looks like it;s unlocked
<jono> czajkowski, how is it confusing? the locked trophies had a dependency, and then you achieved it, so they are now unlocked
<jono> one thing that does need fixing is that it is not clear which view is currently there as the button is not depressed
<czajkowski> aye maybe it's the view then
<jono> I also plan on adding a bubble to say trophies are unlocked
<czajkowski> nods
<akgraner> make them gray til you achieve them, then when achieved they are pretty :-)  or something
<jono> czajkowski, like if you click the My Trophies and Oppotunities buttons it should be clear
<jono> akgraner, I tried that but they looked washed out
<jono> my thinking is that it should be obvious based on what view you are looking at
<jono> but the button should be depressed
<jono> I will look at fixing that right now
<jono> thanks for letting me know though
<jono> so akgraner it sounds like you had the same issues as czajkowski, right?
<czajkowski> no idea why I've the fridge unlocked
<czajkowski> why would I have that what dependency?
<jono> czajkowski, remember...unlocked doesnt mean you have it
<jono> it means it is an *opportunity* you could have
<akgraner> jono yep
<akgraner> but now I get it
<jono> czajkowski, fridge is unlocked because you an ubuntu member
<jono> so now you could potentially be a fridge editor
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> ok
<jono> in other words, click on the My Trophies tab - is there anything in there that you shouldnt have?
<czajkowski> nope
<jono> cool
<jono> that means the accomplishments scripts are working as expected
<jono> I just need to fix the depressed button issue
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> in that case
<jono> thanks again for the input
<czajkowski> g'night
<jono> night!
<jono> coffee time for me, brb
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-03-09
<nigelb> mhall119: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
<cjohnston> nigelb: your early :-P
<mhall119> what?
 * nigelb waves from future
<mhall119> nigelb: I'm getting old fast enough, no need to help it along :P
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> mhall119: Wait, isn't today (er, tomorrow) your birthday?
<mhall119> nigelb: today for you, but tomorrow for me
<nigelb> HA!
<nigelb> Happy Birthday in advance then! :)
<mhall119> thanks nigelb :)
<jono> mhall119, around?
<jono> or cjohnston
<jono> what is branch of the ubuntu django theme again?
<cjohnston> lp:ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-django-theme
<jono> thanks cjohnston
<bkerensa> =/ man sometimes I'm so busy I feel like I need a Ticket System
<jono> thanks cjohnston
<cjohnston> np
<cjohnston> np
<bkerensa> jono: are you around?
<jono> bkerensa, I am, but I am a bit busy?
<jono> why?
<bkerensa> jono: Was just wondering if you might be able to give a short shoutout on twitter to @puppetlabs in the next week or two for their awesome contributions to the local Ubuntu Community.. their CM had specifically mentioned they would treat especially well if that ever occurred (they already treat us nice)
<jono> they will treat us well if I tweet about them?
<bkerensa> jono: they will treat our loco even better :P I dont know what they might do for you :) they seem to like you a bit
<bkerensa> we have our release party next month and they are hosting us for the 4th time now but I'm ehh trying to talk them into sponsoring us food in addition to beer and soda
<jono> bkerensa, I will tweet about it closer to the time
<bkerensa> k
<jono> cheers
<bkerensa> cheers indeed
<bkerensa>  :)
<akgraner> nigelb, you are missing becca and her sense of humor - she is spamming my facebook page
<nigelb> akgraner: hahahaha
<akgraner> did you read the other ones - I think she spammed all of my  status' from January and Feb
<akgraner> nigelb, best on yet from her tonight  - " Only Jesus can help these wrinkles. But I'm pretty sure hes not working for the makeup department."
<nigelb> I saw that and laughed :)
<mhall119> akgraner: she cracks me up
<akgraner> mhall119, I know right...I'd laugh even more if I wasn't the subject of her humor
<mhall119> akgraner: that does make it easier for me to lauch :)
<mhall119> I'm glad my kids aren't on Facebook
<cjohnston> yety
<cjohnston> yet
<akgraner> oh you just wait - one day they will be
<akgraner> mhall119, one thing that isn't lacking around my house is humor.
<akgraner> granted it's at my expense but still
<cjohnston> even Pete got in on it yesterday
<akgraner> I know - sigh
<cjohnston> his was quite funny too
<akgraner> cjohnston, don't encourage him or becca
<cjohnston> neither of them are in here
<mhall119> akgraner: I'm working on the assumption that by the time my kids are into social media, Facebook will be to them what Geocities is to becca
<cjohnston> lol
<akgraner> :-)
 * nigelb joins the fun
<cjohnston> akgraner: when is she gonna get on IRC
<akgraner> Never I hope...
<nigelb> hahaha
<akgraner> that would not be pleasant (for Pete or I)
<cprofitt> when is who going to get on irc?
<cprofitt> oh... your daughter?
<cjohnston> akgraner: I'll talk to her and help her get setup
<nigelb> I can help as well
<akgraner> Noooooo - she will take you up on it - I told she can't have IRC on her mac :-)
<akgraner> that the school said they couldn't
<cjohnston> She can put it on a server and ssh in
<akgraner> she laughed and said  riiiiiiigggttt
<nigelb> can she dual boot her mac?
<nigelb> actually, we can get her to use irccloud.com
<nigelb> I have invites :D
<akgraner> nope that they won't let them do
<akgraner> well after Matthew did it
<cjohnston> the school gives them computers?
<cjohnston> she can use webchat.freenode.net... that's not on her computer.. thats in  her browser
<M0hi> If the port is not blocked*
<M0hi> I coolbhavi's office some ports are inaccessible. So, for webchat, he uses some other ports
<M0hi> nigelb, you are not in -in channel these days? :[
<nigelb> woo! ragraner!
<cjohnston> lol
<ragraner> Hey, my mom said I shouldn't be in here.
<ragraner> So, I'm going to anyways.
<nigelb> drat
<cjohnston> I had nothing to do with it akgraner
<nigelb> you should keep coming in here and #ubuntu-women :)
<cjohnston> hey ragraner !
<ragraner> haha that's funny.
<ragraner> heyy!
<cjohnston> How've you been? other than harassing your mother
<nigelb> lol
<ragraner> Okay, so is there like some sort of language I am suppose to speak in here? something like "98t846485)(*^4846"
<ragraner> I've been great, busy. School sucks.
<ragraner> You?
<cjohnston> I could agree with you on all three counts..
<cjohnston> Taking a bit of time off from school
<nigelb> IRC is surprisingly English.
<cjohnston> starting now
<nigelb> cjohnston: You mean, like, literally now?
<cjohnston> well.. I was in class last week.. it finished. this week is spring break.. and i unenrolled from the class i was going to start next week
<ragraner> Thats a shocker, haha I really wouldn't have expected English.
<ragraner> What for? School is important haa
<ragraner> Ah, why?
<cjohnston> I have three degrees.. how many more do I need?
<akgraner> ragraner, why didn't you think we used English
<cjohnston> akgraner: we speak binary in here
<nigelb> This video tells you exactly what IRC is *not* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2rGTXHvPCQ&feature=player_embedded
<nigelb> Its from numb3rs a few seasons ago
<ragraner> Everytime someone asks me anything about open source, they expect I speak like, code.
<akgraner> jono,  3 or 4  graners have invaded your community :-)  just a warning thought you should know
<ragraner> Mother, you barely speak English, don't even start talking about Binary. lol
<nigelb> so much pwning
<jono> uh oh
<jono> this can't be good :-)
<nigelb> lol
<cjohnston> lol
<cprofitt> jono: no, it can not be
<cprofitt> :-)
<nigelb> now we need to get pgraner in here
<nigelb> and also convince mgraner to join up.
<ragraner> nigel b, I liked that :) haha
<cprofitt> ragraner: so have you had your mom get any of that finnish candy?
<nigelb> ragraner: it's my go-to video when I need a lugh :)
<ragraner> Any more Graners and it would be to much. Just enough estrigen, adding my brother would be too much.
<nigelb> estrogen
<ragraner> yeah just noticed that haa
<akgraner> cprofitt, no!  Not happening...I still cringe when I think about that stuff
<cprofitt> lol
<ragraner> thanks to my mother.
<ragraner> **estrogen.
<cprofitt> I am odd... I rather liked it
<cprofitt> so did randall...
<akgraner> I think I  am the odd one for not liking it
<nigelb> was this the liqourice candy?
<cprofitt> yes
<jono> ugh
<nigelb> akgraner: I'm with you
<akgraner> jono why ugh?
<nigelb> jussi trolled me into eating one
<ragraner> cprofitt- na, shes on a diet haha
<jono> akgraner, finnish candy
<jono> :-)
<akgraner> :-)
<cprofitt> Maybe its a Finnish / Canadian thing
<cprofitt> :-)
<ragraner> I heard my mom talking about a code of conduct, am I suppose to sign something? I didn't click "I accept these terms".
<cjohnston> ragraner: thats when you get involved in the ubuntu community
<jono> mhall119, looks like CanoniStack public IPs are still down
<ragraner> cjohnston: thank you :) I don't think I'm branching out that far. I would say I'm more like my father, I don't need to smother the community.
<akgraner> ouch
<cjohnston> lol
<cprofitt> oooh... wow...
<nigelb> I want to setup a quotes database just to put all of today's quotes in there.
<cprofitt> that was a zinger
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> hah
<cjohnston> ragraner: your father has signed the code of conduct
<akgraner> ok ragraner - say bye to everyone
<ragraner> cjohnson: He signed it, but I think he had no choice. lol
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> bye ragraner! Thanks for the fun tonight :)
<nigelb> akgraner: You should bring her more often!
<ragraner> akgraner: or may I call you Amber? why?
<cjohnston> good night ragraner
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> akgraner: you need to put "mom" and "mother" on your highlight list now that she is on here
<ragraner> I don't know if I want to be indentified through her. Hm...
<ragraner> :)
<ragraner> Haha well, alrighty! Bye everyone!  :)
<cjohnston> :-)
<cprofitt> :-)
<nigelb> "I don't need to smother the community" -- I hope akgraner doesn't kill her :P
<akgraner> I won't - dang - remind me not to let my kids speak openly any more - they will tell you how they really feel
<cjohnston> lol
<akgraner> thanks y'all - now she knows IRC is easy
<cjohnston> i had nothing to do with it
<akgraner> she has been worried it was hard
<cprofitt> gotta go get some sleep folks... have a great night!
<akgraner> cprofitt, night!
<akgraner> cjohnston, I know..she knows how to get to IRC I showed her before UDS  -she is just shy sometimes - until she sees how it is supposed to work
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> akgraner: are you brining her to this uds?
<cjohnston> so you are to blame
<akgraner> nigelb, there is talk of her showing up at some point  - depends
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> I, of course, won't be there.
<nigelb> There's so much stuff happening in real life that I don't have time to be away :(
<akgraner> she mumbled something about singing a nickelback song to jono
<akgraner> nigelb, yeah...I don't know if I will or not either yet
<cjohnston> hrm.. which one
<akgraner> cjohnston, I don't know - all I know is what I just posted.
<cjohnston> heh
<jono> night all!
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> mhall119: why are you up at this hour
<s-fox> o/
<czajkowski> s-fox: mornign
<czajkowski> *morning
<s-fox> Hello czajkowski , how are you today? Ready for the rugby this weekend?
<czajkowski> s-fox: yup, am good, have a bootcamp tomorrow morning at 8am, which now in hindsight may not have been wise.
<s-fox> I don't think the kickoff is until 17:00 UTC, at least it isn't the early kickoff czajkowski
<czajkowski> nope and better than an 8pm match >:(
<dholbach> wow - one of the ex-Beatles is following @ubuntudev! "Paul MacCartney @PMacCartney is now following you (@ubuntudev). "
<dholbach> :-P
<czajkowski> sweet
<s-fox> dholbach,  is that twitter?
<dholbach> yes
<s-fox> https://twitter.com/#!/PMacCartney
<dholbach> I was kidding - I'm quite sure the other Paul is a "Mc" as opposed to "Mac" :)
<s-fox> Don't think it is the beatle :D
<s-fox> lol
<dpm> hi s-fox. We'd like to put a sticky post for a user survey in the forums next week. It's about how people use Ubuntu and the results will be all public. Once I've got the details, do you think you could help me on this?
<s-fox> dpm,  Sure :-)
<dpm> s-fox, cool, is it ok if I e-mail you the details later on, and then we take it from there?
<s-fox> dpm,  Let me know when you have your survey completed. Either IRC or mail me @ silver-fox@ubuntu.com with details
<dpm> s-fox, excellent, thanks!
<s-fox> No worries.
<jcastro> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/937118
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 937118 in linux "Wireless stops passing packets" [High,Confirmed]
<jcastro> can you see if this affects you with a new kernel?
<popey> jcastro: which specific kernel?
<popey> 3.3.0-030300rc1-generic is what i have on it at the moment and it happened earlier today
<czajkowski> not piss that man off lightly,http://url.ie/e9fd
<jcastro> popey: rc6 fixes it for me
<jcastro> popey: I just need a +1 that rc6 works for you, it's been /awesome/ for me
<jcastro> "It's why it's not some crazy drug-induced microkernel or other random crazy thing."
<jcastro> hah
<popey> bless
<cprofitt> czajkowski: wow... that was a read... exactly the quote I caught jcastro
<popey> jcastro: will test over the weekend
<czajkowski> he has a way with words alright
<czajkowski> saw him last week ranting about secutiry and root password when he wanted to add a printer to his daughters laptop
<czajkowski> it needed root
<czajkowski> there was much swearing, me I found it amusing
<popey> yeah, it's amusing till he starts targetting us
<czajkowski> indeed
<popey> I'm glad he doesn't run Ubuntu ☺
<czajkowski> AlanBell: did you have any luck with the bugs you filed after all the videos you made on accessibilty?
<czajkowski> will they be fixed for 12.04
<popey> czajkowski: I've taken those on
<popey> I'm speaking to the chaps about it this afternoon
<czajkowski> popey: oh deadly
<czajkowski> glad something came of it
<cprofitt> +1
<jcastro> czajkowski: you had a post before about LP work items?
<jcastro> did you unpost it?
<jcastro> popey: also most schools make you auth for printers. I've been on the receiving end of fraternity pranks, etc. with unsecure printers.
<jcastro> it's a reasonable feature for network printers
<cjohnston> Happy birthday mhall119!
<czajkowski> jcastro: I did
<czajkowski> jcastro: the launchpad-dev list has more info now
<czajkowski> we're not going ahead with the new roll out now :(
<cjohnston> czajkowski: why not and when now?
<czajkowski> joint effort and not enough communication it seems
<czajkowski> https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-dev/msg09123.html
<czajkowski> had hoped to roll out for uds now not sure
<jcastro> czajkowski: that's ok, I am happy to just see itt on the radar
<jcastro> czajkowski: do you know if the WIs are exposed via the API?
<cjohnston> jcastro: I believe so as I believe that is how status gets them
<jcastro> didn't status just grab the whiteboard?
<cjohnston> currently,y es
<cjohnston> when it changes, it will get .workitems_text
<jcastro> marcoceppi: ^^^
 * cjohnston grumbles about trello
<cjohnston> czajkowski: is there a mail (or thread) with the concerns
<jcastro> too awesome for you chris?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: yes the one I listed in here :)
<czajkowski> cjohnston: 13:18 < czajkowski> https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-dev/msg09123.html
<cjohnston> I don't see any concerns in it... I just see:  but we understand that there may be some concerns
<czajkowski> cjohnston: the concerns were raised on a private list
<cjohnston> but of course
<jcastro> cjohnston: you home today? or a g+able place?
<cprofitt> ooh... a new word... g+able
<cprofitt> nice jcastro
<jcastro> I make up words all the time
<jcastro> I made one up yesterday during the webinar
<cjohnston> ya
<cprofitt> that rocks!
<jcastro> I totally forgot
<nigelb> jcastro: "juju"? :P
<cjohnston> jcastro:  in at home.. whatcha need
<nigelb> I just remembered.
<nigelb> I finished 2 years as Ubuntu member yesterday!
<jcastro> cjohnston: 5minute trello training yo?
<jcastro> nigelb: \o/
<jcastro> nigelb: lmorchard pushed up some code for a ff sync server charm
<cjohnston> I know how to use trello now
<nigelb> jcastro: woo \o/
<nigelb> He's awesome :)
<jcastro> nigelb: if you see him ask him if he needs anything
<jcastro> I'm pretty sure it's not complete
<nigelb> Sure, will do
<jcastro> but it looks like a good start
<nigelb> I'm guessing you know each other
<jcastro> we met a few times at the michigan LUG
<nigelb> also, mhall119 hangs out in #webdev on moznet, so I can point at him
<jcastro> yeah he just needs a teeeeny poke about his charm
<jcastro> like is it ready, should I have people reviewing it?
<nigelb> I'll ask :)
<nigelb> jcastro: also, lol, dcamp told me about how you said "you guys have already taken nigelb away from us" or something to that affect
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> it was funny
<jcastro> I am pretty sure I used obscenities, he was being kind. :)
<nigelb> lolololol
<jcastro> dcamp is gold, he was one of my very first mentors in OSS
<nigelb> ooh, did not know :)
<jcastro> yeah, Nautilus was mostly his fault
<nigelb> I've noticed how much worlds collide when I'm in both comunities.
<jcastro> feel free to tell him that
<nigelb> haha
<jcastro> there's a large ex-GNOMER contingent over in MoCo I noticed
<nigelb> Yeah, lucas as well
<nigelb> I don't know of the others because I wasn't too much into gnome
<jcastro> nigelb: getting folks like dcamp back from OSX is one of the reasons I do what I do. :)
<nigelb> <3
 * nigelb notes he's on OSX
<nigelb> that's because my adapter caught fire, but yeah.
<jcastro> of course you are, Mozilla's a mac shop. :)
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> well, this is from my day job.
<nigelb> and I've just realized we're a mac shop as well
<AlanBell> czajkowski: popey: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-accessibility/2012-March/005745.html
<AlanBell> so from Luke's perspective Unity3d is a writeoff at this stage, which is a bit of a disappointment
<AlanBell> especially as most of it worked in the alphas
<popey> thanks for that AlanBell
<jcastro> cjohnston: today is handoff day right?
<jcastro> for summit?
<cjohnston> jcastro: I think so, but I believe there is an issue
<jcastro> k, I'll link up with mims when he's around
<cjohnston> Does mhall119 think he gets to take the day off because its his birthday or something
<jcastro> it's his birthday?
<cjohnston> si
<jcastro> today?
<jcastro> mine is tomorrow. :)
<cjohnston> thats what FB tells me
<jcastro> the more I get to know mhall119 the more awesome he is.
<cjohnston> shhh
<cjohnston> he can read the logs
<jcastro> oh dang.
<jcastro> quick make fun of him
<cjohnston> I was gonna get him to use fix it friday to relax since its his bday and work on summit
<dholbach> brb
<s-fox> mhall119,  Thanks for the comment on my blog, you raised some good questions. I replied :)
<jono> hey all
<jono> mhall119, so my CanoniStack instance is showing, but asking for the password again
<jono> mhall119, jcastro, balloons, dholbach, dpm all ready?
<dholbach> yep
<jono> cool, firing it up
<balloons> fire in the hole!
<dpm> jono, yep
<jcastro> YEP
<jono> mic not working, rebooting
<dholbach> weird, I got only noise
<jono> can you send me an invite?
<dholbach> ah ok, sure
<dpm> ah, no wonder why I couldn't get in
<jcastro> dholbach: close your browsers
<jcastro> and look for the googletalk process
<jcastro> probably hung
<jcastro> or ZOMBIE
<dpm> killall!!!
<jcastro> kill it with fire, then try again
<dholbach> or it was you sending noise all the time
<balloons> my browser's have been acting funny too :-(
<balloons> i think i'm going to reboot also
<dpm> man, it's like going back to windows!
 * dpm resists rebooting
<jono> dholbach, jcastro can you invite to the hangout
<jcastro> ok so I closed out to make sure it's not me
<jcastro> jono: start a fresh one
<jono> ok invites sent
<jono> dpm, dholbach, balloons, jcastro, mhall119 ^^^
<dpm> jono, we're in a hangout already, is it the same?
<jono> ok one sec
<cjohnston> im confused
<cjohnston> lol
<technoviking> morning all
<technoviking> hey, Unity got really snappy this morning with the latest updates. No more menu drawing issues. Woot!
<dpm> I'm free!
<dpm> ok, rejoining
<jono> hey dvestal :-)
<dvestal> hey jono
<s-fox> Hello jono , thanks for the comment on my blog post. I replied to your points :)
<jono> thanks s-fox, will respond soon
<cjohnston> jono: do you have 10 minutes today? IRC is fine.
<jono> cjohnston, sure
<jono> on a call right now
<cjohnston> ping me when you have time :-)
<cjohnston> i dont have much of anything happening today so I'm fairly free
<s-fox> I am going for a run. See you all later :)
<cjohnston> enjoy
<jcastro> jono: meant to catch you on the end of the call but I had to move a PT session and I wanted to see what our new call schedule was
<balloons> technoviking, glad it's working happily for you.. something killed my desktop this morning :-(
<jono> jcastro, so it looks like we didnt finalize it
<jcastro> I think we said "calls on friday" but didn't put it on the calendar
 * jcastro nods
<technoviking> balloons: ack!
<jono> jcastro, lets do it at 9.30am Pacific every Friu
<jcastro> jono: anyway I can go anytime before 1500 EST.
<jcastro> ok
<nigelb> jcastro: I talked to lorchard. He said he didn't have a chance to fix his env, for some reason juju screwed up and then he couldn't figure it out
<jcastro> ah nuts
<jcastro> LXC I bet
<jono> jcastro, cal invite sent
<jcastro> ah nuts, just sent one
<jcastro> ignore mine
<jcastro> since I appear to have scheduled it for saturdays
<jcastro> sigh, what a day
<dholbach> dpm, I didn't know you were on mixcloud too ;-)
<dpm> dholbach, I am now ;)
<dholbach> dpm, i think it's a really interesting way to fix the "top items will always be at the top" problem
<dholbach> and I think there's no easily understandable way around showing different kind of lists
<dholbach> dpm, let me know if you like the music :-P
<jcastro> jono: oh hey, do we want to go now?
<jono> jcastro, we already chatted this week, so I think we are good
<jcastro> jono: most of my stuff is the same status as our talk on monday
<jono> unless you wanted a call
<jono> np
<jcastro> other than hopefully Summit finishing RSN
<jcastro> jono: nope, not unless you want to sing Somewhere in Time acapella
<jcastro> you know it'd be awesome
<jcastro> Marching on ...... Marching on!!!
<cjohnston> need to go a google hangout on air for that one
<jono> jcastro, lol
<jono> my Twisted bug got fixed, woo!
<jono> I am stoked
<jono> now all the accomplishments scripts run perfectly
<jcastro> I had an awesome bug experience too
<jcastro> ends up Popey filed it though
<jcastro> but didn't follow through
<jcastro> But I HOOKED IT UP yo
<dholbach> jono, "u1sdtool --current" still hangs for me
<jono> dholbach, did you get the new python-twisted?
<dholbach> let me doublecheck
<jono> :-)
<greg-g> jcastro: hahaha, I was subscribed to that bug since I have a x220 also :)
<dholbach> jono, ahhhh, here we go
<dholbach> awesome
<jcastro> greg-g: try RC6, it's lovely
<jono> :-)
<greg-g> jcastro: not on precise with the x220 yet ;)
<greg-g> I know I know
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> no worries man
<jcastro> greg-g: it's not like you filed a bug and abandoned it
 * jcastro eyes popey
<greg-g> lol
<jcastro> :)
<jcastro> it was a hard one though
<jcastro> all the attention was going to jono's wireless bug, which was like most people
<jcastro> so when that got fixed I was like "oh ok, done."
<jcastro> but this one was sneaky, it was kind of not obvious
 * popey glares at jcastro 
<jcastro> cjohnston: ping
<cjohnston> pong
<cjohnston> whats up jcastro
<jcastro> hey you don't have access to the machine summit runs on right?
<jcastro> cjohnston: m_3 has questions about the dev environment he needs answered
<jcastro> almost done though!
<jcastro> m_3: ok he's here
<m_3> jcastro: thanks
<technoviking> jcastro: tiaz ping me and they are going to upgrade to 4.x on staging
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> <-- lunch
<pleia2> technoviking: fingers crossed! :)
<dholbach> alright my friends - over here it's time to have dinner and kick off the weekend - have a good one yourself and see you soon! :)
<jono> dholbach, have fun!
<popey> o/
<pleia2> have a nice weekend dholbach :)
<dholbach> you too :)
<technoviking> pleia2: thanks
<balloons> does anyone know why all the bugs I report are being marked as private? I suspect it's perhaps something I did, or apport is doing it since it's uploading potentially sensitive data when it crashes
<AlanBell> the latter
<AlanBell> if it includes a memory dump that could include in-memory passwords
<nigelb> balloons: it will be made public automatically
<nigelb> once apport does the retrcacing
<AlanBell> these get removed and made public
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> yes, it has to retrace
<balloons> neat
<balloons> thanks :-)
<jcastro> lately I don't even get to that
<jcastro> the dupe detection catches it
<jcastro> woo
<balloons> lol.. yea.. I'm original jcastro
<balloons> my bugs are unique
<akgraner> grrr - now is the time in the cycle when my machine starts over heating  - kernel testing time - anyone else having over heating issues?
<hggdh> yo, who takes care of UWN?
<pleia2> hggdh: probably me
<pleia2> the team is in #ubuntu-news
<hggdh> pleia2: popping in there, then
<Amoz> jcastro: oh hai there
<jcastro> hi
<Amoz> jcastro: remember me?
<jcastro> not offhand I'm afraid
<Amoz> I asked a couple of days ago if there's anything to do here :)
<Amoz> holbach sent me here
<Amoz> I'm looking for something webbyish to work on
<jcastro> oh you were looking for the web team
<jcastro> Amoz: know any django?
<Amoz> jcastro: sorry, I can't help you with the accomplishment project
<Amoz> not good enough
<jcastro> heh ok
<Amoz> but I looked at Django
<Amoz> and I'm willing to learn
<jcastro> what do you have in mind?
<Amoz> well, I'm sort of open to everything
<Amoz> but it'd take some time before I could actually do effective dev with Django
<jcastro> what are you familiar with?
<Amoz> well, HTML/CSS, PHP, MySQL, learning a little jQuery
<Amoz> in the web field that is
<Amoz> know some python, Java, C etc.
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> let me find some web team resources
<jcastro> it should point you in the right direction
<Amoz> cool, thank you
<jcastro> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/community-web-projects
<jcastro> aha!
<jcastro> hey so join that list
<jcastro> introduce yourself, explain what you know and what you are interested in working on
<Amoz> sounds scary
<nigelb> there's like 4 people on the list :P
<cjohnston> Amoz: we need django help with Summit and LTP... a great place to start learning
<nigelb> it
<cjohnston> nigelb: shush
<nigelb> s not scary at all :)
<M0hi> lol
<jcastro> do you guys have an IRC channel for the webteam?
<Amoz> well thank you, that's comforting
<nigelb> -website
<nigelb> I mean #ubuntu-website
<Amoz> we can continue the discussion there then
<jcastro> woo!
<jcastro> cjohnston: m_3: did you guys get sorted?
<cjohnston> jcastro: no..
<cjohnston> its having issues that we need mhall119's help on
<m_3> jcastro: we made progress though... it looks like we're still missing some production config info
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> m_3: can you summarize this in an email to the LF folks?
<m_3> jcastro: and then the setup itself for linux plumbers
<jcastro> so basically we're done, we're just missing like a few config setup stuff?
<m_3> who's gonna be running it on their end?
<jcastro> the person on the other end of the email thread
<m_3> jcastro: yeah, django's coming up and talking to the db and memcache... we just gotta configure it properly
<jcastro> m_3: you're CCed on the original mail right?
<m_3> and it looks like mhall's the one to talk to about that
<m_3> yup
<m_3> what acct are we going to be hosting this under?
<m_3> jcastro: do I need to set up something special or will I need to walk somebody through setup on their own account?
<bkerensa> Good Morning Everyone
<greg-g> barely
<bkerensa> greg-g: well I kind of cheated because it is 11:32 and I just now woke :P
<greg-g> I've been up since 5:30 (I have a 3 mo old :) )
<bkerensa> greg-g: at least you have a reason to justify staying up late... my excuse is usually along the lines of insomnia and having to finish work on a patch to submit :D
<greg-g> oh, I don't stay up late. I'm in bed (holding Rowan) at around 8pm. I am up at midnight, 2am, 3am, etc though :) just not straight through
<pleia2> welcome lfaraone :)
<lfaraone> hi there. ping, jono.
<lfaraone> Basically, dholbach put out a call for people-who-aren't-him to do GSoC a while back.
<jono> lfaraone, we are already chatting :-)
<lfaraone> hah okay.
<pleia2> jono: I've been talking to lfaraone too, wanted to bring everyone together
<jono> oh I see
 * jono was confused :-)
<lfaraone> jono: right, I had pinged you, then chatted with pleia2, and then you replied
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-February/034716.html is dholbach's announcement that bkerensa and lfaraone followed up with to handle administration
<jono> so the last I discussed this with dholbach, I clarified that Canonical will not be pursuing GSoC
<jono> but of course the community are welcome to
<jono> I discussed with the engineering managers about their staff participation and they preferred not to
<pleia2> lfaraone: do you know what is involved regarding funds?
<pleia2> as a CC member I fully support the community taking this on, and we'll help as needed
<lfaraone> pleia2: some organisation needs to accept payment, meaing needs to have the information on https://services.google.com/inquiry/supplier_enroll
<lfaraone> so some sort of corporation. in our case, would the Ubuntu Foundation suffice?
<pleia2> jono: can Canonical spend the resources in just handling the funding side if the community handles the rest?
<jono> pleia2, I would need to check with Michelle
<pleia2> I don't know who handles control of the Ubuntu Foundation, or if it would be appropriate
<jono> it would be her call
<jono> she handles the admin of Ubuntu related project such as this
<jono> I only checked to see if the engineering managers would commit their staff
<jono> pleia2, I will check with Michelle to see what she says
<pleia2> jono: thank you :)
<jono> (she may also need to check with her manager, Rick)
<lfaraone> jono: please let me know ASAP; this is due by 23:00 UTC
<pleia2> oh dear
<jono> lfaraone, it won't be until Monday, she is in England
<jono> this looks like it is all a bit last minute
<pleia2> it was handled poorly, dholbach emailed back in february and in spite of interest it was never clear who was planning on being in control of this
<jono> agreed
<jono> dholbach raised it with me, I checked with the managers, and confirmed Canonical would not be committing to it, but not sure what has happened since then
<lfaraone> jono: well, I wasn't aware that there was an agreement the *mentoring org* had to agree to, not just the *mentoring admin*
<jono> lfaraone, I am not sure what is involve tbh
<lfaraone> jono: I was told earlier this week to to ahead with it, but wasn't clear I can agree to the terms.
<jono> I haven't really been in the loop on this
<jono> lfaraone, understoof
<jono> lfaraone, understood
<lfaraone> the agreement is (rather poorly formatted) at http://paste.ubuntu.com/876562/
<jono> sorry, I have to run to the dentist, will be back in a bit
<jono> I am happy to mail Michelle if you want me to
<jono> but not sure if it will be too late
<pleia2> lfaraone: can you email  p2phelp@google.com to ask for an extension due to funding confusion?
<pleia2> jono: that'd be great, maybe we can get this in
<jono> pleia2, worth trying :-)
<jono> back soon
<bkerensa> lfaraone: :) sorry I missed part of this convo
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> pleia2: I think mentoring is a great thing in fact I just blogged about the importance of open source mentoring in academia today
<lfaraone> jono, pleia2, I asked around, and was told "it will probably not help to ask for an extension"
<pleia2> lfaraone: oh dear :(
<bkerensa> lfaraone: have you asked carols by chance?
<lfaraone> bkerensa: sent her a mail.
<lfaraone> pleia2: p2phelp isn't approprete for this mail; they get involved really late in the process. I just mailed the person in charge of GSoC
<pleia2> lfaraone: gotcha, I was just looking at the address on the page :) thanks for sending that
<bkerensa> carols is one of Google's Open Source Manager folks so she might be able to help
<bkerensa> I met her last year at oscon
<lfaraone> bkerensa: yes, ISTR she runs GSoC
<bkerensa> This is why a fully functioning Ubuntu Foundation would be nice
<pleia2> yeah, I thought this was all being handled, when I asked about it I was pointed at dholbach's thread, otherwise I would have paid more attention
<pleia2> it was terribly disappointing that we weren't involved last year, I got a lot of questions about it
<lfaraone> pleia2: I'm sorry that I didn't discover this earlier.
<bkerensa> pleia2: I'm surprised dholbach pushed it so hard if Canonical did not want to be involved
<bkerensa> =/
<lfaraone> I wans't aware that Canonical had decided not to do GSoC; I know that dholbach said he didn't have enough time for it.
<bkerensa> yeah he made no mention of a lack of support from Canonical
<pleia2> yeah, this is all very odd
<bkerensa> Unfortunately I'm unsure if he will be on tonight at all since it is Friday
<pleia2> nah, he's left for the evening
<lfaraone> well, I emailed him about it.
<greg-g> :(
<greg-g> no other real comment. just sad there won't be any Ubuntu-specific GSOC projects again
<jcastro> Daviey, hey so the hosted Alice IRC just blew up.
<jcastro> I want to move to canonistack as soon as I can so ping me the minute he releases. :)
<balloons> jcastro, hosted Alice IRC?
<jcastro> usealice.org
<jcastro> I've been working on the charm but waiting for an upstream release for it to be totally awesome
<Daviey> jcastro: it's released.. some time ago !
<Daviey> jcastro: the issue is that a new upstream deb version is a PITA, as they switched core library, which isn't yet packaged
<Daviey> not had time to package the new dep yet ;(
<jcastro> ah nuts!
<jcastro> https://github.com/thedjpetersen/subway
<jcastro> have you seen this one?
<jcastro> bkerensa is convincing them to hook us up with charms
<jcastro> and since it uses mongo we will be webscale!
<Daviey> jcastro: ddue, you replied to my mail where i mentioned it :)
<cjohnston> jcastro wants a 5 dollar foot long charm?
<jcastro> Daviey, ok sorry, I get discombobulated when it comes to IRC  web clients.
<Daviey> heh
<jcastro> he was like "the drive died on the machine"
<jcastro> I'm like bro, put this on AWS
<jcastro> I envision a server sitting precariously on a chair or something, similar to the etherpad/Daviey set up
<balloons> hehe.. servers on chairs
<balloons> so gud!
<lfaraone> pleia2 et al: I mean, in the past unincorporated projects can apply to GSoC. So if you want to make "The Ubuntu Community Council" running the project, that works I guess.
<bkerensa> lfaraone: but how would funding be handles I noticed the link requested bank account info and tax id's?
<lfaraone> bkerensa: in the past, that's handled very late in the game, like in June. s
<lfaraone> so we'd have time to figure that out.
<pleia2> ok, sent off big email about it to the CC and a few of you
<lfaraone> Students are paid directly by Google.
<lfaraone> The tax stuff is about the $500 / project "mentor stipend".
<pleia2> also, argh, UDS registration didn't open today? I sent off like half a dozen emails to people asking me about it and told them it would be today
 * pleia2 is now getting annoyed replies
<pleia2> I am not having a very good day :)
<lfaraone> pleia2: :(
<JanC> bkerensa: I'm pretty sure the French and/or German locoteam have tax IDs...   ;)
<JanC> and even the Belgian locoteam has a bank account
<JanC> (and unlike the French & German teams, we are not incorporated)
<bkerensa> jcastro: you around?
<bkerensa> or mhall119 even
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-03-10
<jono> cprofitt, congrats on your CC position!
<cjohnston> congrats cprofitt
<cjohnston> just read that
<cprofitt> thanks cjohnston
<cjohnston> Nice to see you step down from the LC as well. :-)
 * cprofitt nods
<cjohnston> (not that you being on the LC was a bad thing)
<cprofitt> I truly believe that it is the right thing to do
<cjohnston> I agree
<cprofitt> as I stated at UDS
<bkerensa> congrats cprofitt
<cprofitt> thanks bkerensa
<nigelb> Congrats cprofitt :)
<bkerensa> cprofitt: Does that mean your going to help fix the bug that akgraner mentioned in her blog post? :P
<cprofitt> I am not sure what stage that is at bkerensa - I do know it is being looked at
<cprofitt> and has been under discussion
<akgraner> I'm still working on it :-)
<cprofitt> that reminds me I still have to finish one of the things I was working on too...
<cprofitt> gotta get that sent out
<bkerensa> :) So pleia2 was able to share a interesting fact on UDS which likely should have been included for those who got sponsorship e-mails basically there is a room deposit
<bkerensa> and in this case the marriott charges $50xnight up front and holds it for 10 business days so $300
<bkerensa> I guess this was a issue at one point in the past because it had not been announced and one or more people showed up and were not prepared to pony up $300 on a credit card
<cprofitt> bkerensa: for this upcoming UDS or previous ones?
<mhall119> bkerensa: what's up?
<bkerensa> cprofitt: For this one and apparently previous ones
<bkerensa> cprofitt: philipballew and I are sending a e-mail out to address it were CC'ing Comm Council
<cjohnston> CC doesnt really have anything to do with it
<cjohnston> That would be something to address with Canonical
<bkerensa> cjohnston: ok
<cprofitt> bkerensa: the deposit is refunded after your room is not destroyed right?
<cjohnston> normally they make you put a card on hold...
<cjohnston> AFAIK every hotel does this
<akgraner> the way that works is for atm cards it can be held by your bank for up to 10 days
<akgraner> that's a policy for almost *all* hotels
<akgraner> for CC cards it only takes about 3 business days to see the funds
<akgraner> the hotel doesn't hold the money for 10 days - they release with 24 hours most of the time  - or the next business day following your checkout
<akgraner> for the case of events like uds or anything else where you have roommates and the room charge and tax goes to the master folio - the incidentals (phone, movie, mini bar etc) are not covered by Canonical
<akgraner> or the sponsoring agency
<akgraner> that's hotel policy
<cjohnston> bkerensa: ^
<bkerensa> akgraner: Yeah... I just wanted to bring it up because it was not announced and I guess in the past this has been a problem
<bkerensa> with some sponsored attendees not having the money to cover it
<akgraner> bkerensa, then in my mind - an email should go to those being sponsored explaining it, then if someone can't do that email Marianna explaining the situation so it can be worked out on a case by case basis
<akgraner> I wouldn't make a big deal about it - but instead say - hey jono can you bring this to Marianna's attention please
<cjohnston> I guess I would think it would be prudent of the attendee to understand the policy of the hotel and not Marianna's job to figure it out and explain it to us
<nigelb> I don't know what you mean by "it's been a problem"
<nigelb> you just need to talk to marianna or someone at the Hotel.
<cjohnston> nigelb: because the attendee doesn't have the ability to cover it
<nigelb> cjohnston: I've seen marianna smootht that over with hotel staff.
<cjohnston> Again I would think that attendees would consider that all hotel/flight rules apply
<cprofitt> when I have done it -- it does not show as a charge...
<cprofitt> I would have to go back and take a look though
<nigelb> YEah, its's "blocked"
<jokerdino> well, i have finished writing the post...
<jokerdino> http://www.2buntu.com/2012/03/09/spreading-the-word-about-spreadubuntu-org/
<czajkowski> morning
<czajkowski> bkerensa: the CC has nothing to do with the sponsorship of UDS, it goes via Canonical and Marianna who does the organising of it
<cjohnston> uggh
<czajkowski> cjohnston: sore head?
<cjohnston> no, just awake
<snap-l> jcastro: Happy Birthday
<cjohnston> happy birthday jcastro
<nothingspecial> for he's a jolly good fellow :D
<M0hi> Happy Birthday jcastro :]
<cjohnston> czajkowski: /26
<cjohnston> sorry czajkowski
<s-fox> Hello :)
<cjohnston> since I did ping you.. czajkowski, since a post was made to planet about the changes to LP, would it maybe be possible to get one saying they have been postponed  since not everyone is on that ML
<czajkowski> cjohnston: I posed the launchpad-dev link which is public, the post was up for all of 4 mins
<M0hi> hello s-fox :]
<cjohnston> right.. but people who only read planet saw it on planet and never saw an update AFAIK
<czajkowski> I';ll ask Monday
<cjohnston> ty
<czajkowski> but I suspect the answer will be read lp-dev as thats where the info is and explainations of stuff is
<czajkowski> and where people are to comment
<cjohnston> I understand that.. but not everyone is on lp-devs, nor would know to go there to look for it.. just an announcement that its been postponed would be good IMO
<czajkowski> fine, will ask.
<czajkowski> but for now its the weekend and not looking at anything lp releated as thats work.
<czajkowski> tis the weekend so rugby and ubuntu work now
<cjohnston> k
<s-fox> brb
<s-fox> o/
<bkerensa> Happy Birthday jcastro
 * popey notes from latitude that jcastro is enjoying his birthday at the beach! 
<bkerensa> jcastro: My birthday present to you will be to make a attempt at a Subway juju charm... No promises though :P
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-03-11
<alourie> good morning
<nigelb> mhall119: Hey, can you join #developers on moznet
<nigelb> somoene wants to fix the unity quicklist bug for firefox
<nigelb> and is unsure what to do
<nigelb> Jeffrey is who needs help
<mhall119> nigelb: I pinged and ponged in there, no answer
<nigelb> mhall119: I saw, can you comment on the bug?
<nigelb> Possibly with more info on what to do.
<pangolin> Ubuntu Devs. They make house calls!!!
<mhall119> nigelb: link me
<pangolin> what other community can you go to, ask the dev to join another network, and they do.
<nigelb> pangolin: he's on the network already
<nigelb> mhall119: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=727335
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 727335 in Untriaged "Add Unity Quicklist to Firefox" [Normal,Unconfirmed: ]
<pangolin> nigelb : oh, never mind then. I take back my admiration :P
<nigelb> lol
<pangolin> you folks really do rock. Thank you all so much for the hard work you do.
<mhall119> I wasn't in that channel though
<mhall119> thanks pangolin :)
<nigelb> that's the good thing about being in 2 communites
<nigelb> I can always pokethe right people to help :)
<mhall119> nigelb: what's the good thing about being in 4 communities then?
<pleia2> great deals on buying caffeine in bulk
 * ejat pokes nigelb
<ejat> 4 ? omg ..
<mhall119> nigelb: commented on the bug
<mhall119> pleia2: lol
<mhall119> ejat: well, 4 networks, not heavily involved in all of them though
<ejat> owh okie.... me only 3
<s-fox> Hello :)
<ejat> elo
<mhall119> hey s-fox
<s-fox> Hello ejat and mhall119 :-)
<s-fox> How're you  both?
<czajkowski> pleia2: the https://friendly.ubuntu,.com has a insecure content warning
<mhall119> pleia2: ^^ is from http://themes.googleusercontent.com/static/fonts/ubuntu/v4/_xyN3apAT_yRRDeqB3sPRg.woff
<mhall119> should be able to just s/http/https/
<mhall119> <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Ubuntu"> I think it causing it
<nigelb> mhall119: thanks
<nigelb> pleia2: lol
<nigelb> ejat: heya
<pleia2> huh, it was green (not insecure) for me just a few minutes ago
<pleia2> now I refresh and it gives the warning
<pleia2> insecure content is one of the more annoying ssl errors
<pangolin> maybe it just needs a little positive reinforcement, boost its confidence.
 * pleia2 gives friendly a cookie and a pat
<nigelb> did you guys see the pycon opening video?
<nigelb> NAOs dancing!
<czajkowski> COOKIES!!
 * pleia2 gives some to czajkowski too
<pleia2> had some amazing ones for dessert last night, so nice when they come out warm :)
<czajkowski> nyommy
<pangolin> ñommy
<nigelb> Ws 36
<nigelb> gah
<pleia2> nice broder submitted a bug about the ssl issue
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-04
<chilicuil> why windows.microsoft.com prettier than ubuntu.com ? =(, omgubuntu.co.uk is prettier too
<smartboyhw> lol
<bkerensa> chilicuil: OMGUbuntu is also responsive :)
<bkerensa> Ubuntu.com needs some responsiveness in its future :)
<chilicuil> bkerensa: yeah, the webpage can be improved a lot, even the ubunconla looks better to my eyes: www.ubuconla.org
<bkerensa> chilicuil: I don't think Ubuntu.com's design looks bad... I just think it could use responsiveness so it displays nicely in all screen resolutions
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> morning dholbach
<chilicuil> morning
<smartboyhw> AFTERNOON
<dholbach> hi philipballew
<czajkowski> aloha
<philipballew> czajkowski, hello!
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, are you actually from Hawaii?
<smartboyhw> Aloha BTW
<czajkowski> smartboyhw: nope but it's a timezone friendly greeting and it's very me
<czajkowski> :)
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, LOL
<czajkowski> all my emails start off with it unless I'm pissed off :)
<smartboyhw> lol
<philipballew> Hawaii sounds like a really nice place though
<philipballew> Its like america, but nice weather
 * smartboyhw agrees
<philipballew> smartboyhw, where you from again>
<smartboyhw> philipballew, Hong Kong
<philipballew> smartboyhw, oh wow. Never been to asia. I should go
<smartboyhw> philipballew, :)
<philipballew> is the food good? Thats my main consideration for going anywhere.
<smartboyhw> philipballew, VEWRY
<smartboyhw> s/VEWRY/VERY
<philipballew> smartboyhw, The  next time I have a spare thousand dollars ill have to consider it.
 * philipballew can say that because it will never happen
<philipballew> czajkowski, I hope all is good?
<czajkowski> my inbox suggests it's going to be a busy day/week so should be fun
<smartboyhw> philipballew, LOL
<philipballew> czajkowski, whatever makes you happy. :)
<czajkowski> pretty much tbh :)
<popey>  /52
<popey> bah¬
<popey> double bah!
 * popey gets coffee and starts again
 * dholbach moves to another place to work - see you in a bit
<smartboyhw> popey, !?
<smartboyhw> GUI!?
<smartboyhw> https://www.kernel.org/
<smartboyhw> .....
<popey> smartboyhw: wut?
<smartboyhw> popey, new interface:P
<smartboyhw> popey, and for your bahs
<popey> GUI madness
 * popey needs to dig out his VT101
<smartboyhw> popey, .....
<czajkowski> one of the strangest blog posts I've seen in a long while. http://worldofgnome.org/waka-waka-this-time-for-canonical/
<dholbach> somebody must have smoked too much crack
<czajkowski> indeed
<popey> Nice picture of Shakira tho
<czajkowski> it's very odd
<czajkowski> post UGJ, LP is very busy, many questions and bugs filed against lP for ubuntu
<czajkowski> this morning has been spent re targeting them to the right place
<vibhav> o/
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: hey, mind a quick pm?
<dpm> hi cjohnston, it seems you located where it's triggered, but do you think we could do something about the "Oh, bugger" issue? -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/1067442
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1067442 in summit ""Oh bugger!" message after scheduling a session" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> it's becoming increasingly a pain now that we're scheduling all of our sessions manually
<cjohnston> dpm: are you able to reproduce the error? I've never seen it myself
<dpm> cjohnston, I've updated the description: I can reproduce it every time with Firefox
<dpm> and very occasionally with Chromium
<cjohnston> dpm: could we do a hangout and a screen share so that I can watch what your doing please?
<dpm> cjohnston, I'm about to enter a call in 5 minutes, perhaps after that?
<cjohnston> dpm: maybe ~one hour? I have a call in 30
<cjohnston> Daviey: do you know anything else about that bug? I wonder if its something that maybe we could make more descriptive
<cjohnston> or if it is a generic error
<Daviey> cjohnston: it's a generic error, i was just listing the common one i used to come across
<cjohnston> ok
<AlanBell> I think we would like an IRC team UDS session on the wednesday in the community track if that is going to be possible
<AlanBell> we don't really have much of a specific agenda for it, but we have been meaning to have a meeting via hangouts for some time and there has been some support for doing a UDS session
<cjohnston> dpm: I can go whenever you are ready
<smartboyhw> jcastro, what lightning talks do we have now?
<smartboyhw> And why do I see two in the wiki?
<jcastro> there's one for the crash database
<jcastro> but they're 5 minutes each so we have a ton of room for more
<smartboyhw> jcastro, when is the time for them?
<jcastro> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/2013-03-06/
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> I need to schedule the block, give me a sec
<jcastro> ok refresh
<smartboyhw> Uh oh sleeping time
<dpm> cjohnston, I might have to leave it for later on in the day, I've got caught up with other work. Sorry for pinging you and then going away :/
<cjohnston> dpm: im around, just let me know
<dpm> thanks cjohnston
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, dpm, mhall119, balloons hey
<jono> so where do you guys stand on session scheduling?
<jono> how complete are you?
<balloons> knee-deep
<dholbach> jono, done
<jono> balloons, ok, please get this completed ASAP
<jcastro> jono: all done, just one plenary left.
<jono> dholbach, thanks
<jono> jcastro, thanks, how about lightning talks?
<balloons> jono, yes, will be done asap today
<jcastro> jono: there's one so far, but those usually fill up quickly
<jono> thanks balloons
<jono> jcastro, could you blog about it today?
<jcastro> we never really did scheduling of lightning talks before
<mhall119> dholbach: there are community track sessions in the foundations room, was that intentional?
<jono> to help get people queued up
<jcastro> I sent a mail out to -devel about it
<dholbach> mhall119, erm - I don't know how they ended up there - let me check
<jono> jcastro, right, but we never really did online UDS before ;-)
<jcastro> I can get a blog out after my charm call with Mark
<jono> jcastro, btw, Adobo was *awesome*
<jcastro> aka. I am all yours in 1.5 hours
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jcastro> good, glad it turned out ok, I've never used it as a rub before, I was anxious
<dpm> jono, all the appdev sessions we discussed are scheduled, but I've got some spare slots and I'm going to try to get some more community participation today
<dholbach> mhall119, wow - I'll find out who scheduled them -toolchain in "community" sounds ... interesting, fresh and new - but maybe a bit wrong as well
<jono> thanks dpm
<mhall119> dholbach: it sould have been slangasek doing them before we added the foundations track
<mhall119> s/sould/could/
<dholbach> mhall119, yeah, but the title of the BP sounds wrong already :)
<dholbach> mhall119, community-1303-plusone-maintenance looks like a mix of community and foundations somehow
<dholbach> but toolchain looks wrong
<smartboyhw> To jono one suggestion: If you guys are going to implement rolling releases, it would be a good idea to implement a physical UDS per year...
<mhall119> smartboyhw: why per year, when LTSs will still be every 2 years?
<smartboyhw> mhall119, or maybe 2 years.
<smartboyhw> 1 year is better I think
<mhall119> dholbach: are you saying we need engineers or something for toolchain work?
<mhall119> smartboyhw: I'd rather we figure out how to make online UDS as productive as physical ones, and do them much more frequently
<dholbach> mhall119, no, I think it was a misunderstanding
<smartboyhw> mhall119, how about 2 years really?
<mhall119> smartboyhw: what would be the benefit of a physical UDS every 2 years that we can't get from virtual UDS every 3 months/
<mhall119> ?
<smartboyhw> mhall119, well you see. After a release an UDS isn't just simply well planning. It is also celebration....
<jono> smartboyhw, I see the UDSs and rolling release as orthogonal entities
<smartboyhw> uh huh
<jono> but I do see LTSs as planning milestones
<mhall119> it's too small to be a celebration, only a fraction of the community got to be there
<jono> so I don't see why a yearly UDS is needed
<jono> but I do see how we need to plan for LTSs
<jono> I am just not sure if a physical event is required
<jono> who knows, lets see how the online events go
<smartboyhw> jono, mhall119 Ok........
 * smartboyhw really doesn't like having entirely NO physical UDSes....
<jono> smartboyhw, why?
<smartboyhw> jono, difficult to explain, sort of an inter-personal relationship thing
<mhall119> smartboyhw: anybody who got to go will certainly miss it, but the question is whether or not they were more useful and beneficial than more frequent online ones
<jono> smartboyhw, bear in mind that those folks who can't attend a physical UDS don't get that opportunity for an inter-personal relationship
<jono> smartboyhw, I am not denying the benefits of face-to-face time
<smartboyhw> jono, mhall119 another thing is that you shouldn't leave such a short gap (2 days) between the new UDS annoucement and the rolling release thing
<smartboyhw> It is difficult for the community to adopt.....
<jono> but the question is whether face-to-face time for the few is more desirable than accessiblilty and transparancy for the many
<jono> smartboyhw, the rolling release thing is a proposal
<jono> thats all
<jono> nothing is cast in stone
<jono> so again, I see those as orthogonal
<mhall119> smartboyhw: the announcements are all made now, the short timeframe was a once-off thing
<jono> and also, we wanted to announce the proposal *before* UDS so people can discuss it there
<jono> mhall119, we don't have time to wait around
<jono> we need to make Ubuntu successful now while we have the convergent opportunity
<jono> if we sit around waiting MS or Apple might beat us to it
<smartboyhw> jono, and you guys should at least push out 13.04, try if deleting 13.10 works and then fully implement it for 14.04
<smartboyhw> 1 MONTH doesn't hurt....
<jono> smartboyhw, you should make your feedback known on ubuntu-devel
<smartboyhw> jono, I will make my point tmr on a blog post...
<smartboyhw> To Planet Ubuntu
<jono> smartboyhw, I think our engineers would have their time better spent on building a rolling release rather than maintaining a release that few people tend to use
<jono> smartboyhw, I saw it
<jono> and I responded to it
<jono> smartboyhw, but I am saying that you should participate in the discussion on ubuntu-devel
<jono> that is where the community is discussing how we move forward
<smartboyhw> jono, 1. that's a new one and 2. I'll post the blog post to ubuntu-devel
<smartboyhw> s/that's/that is going to be/
<jono> smartboyhw, cool
<jono> :-)
<jono> smartboyhw, I want to make sure you can get your feedback to the right people
<jono> I don't make any decisions around the release process, so this is why I recommend ubuntu-devel
<smartboyhw> Anyway, good night to the Canonical Community Team et. al.
<jono> and joining the rolling release proposal sessions
<jcastro> http://everytimezone.com/
<jcastro> ^^^ if anyone needs a time zone conversion thing for UDS
<jcastro> it's basically ninja
<mhall119> we should probably look again at making managed user profiles with timezone conversion again, now that we're going virtual
<SergioMeneses> jcastro, thanks a lot!
<daker> mhall119: my UGJ http://i.imgur.com/we8oesT.png
<mhall119> daker: oh? what is this?
<daker> mhall119: recurrent events for LTP
<mhall119> oh, nice!  How are you going to store that in the database?
<daker> mhall119: each event has a set of occurrences and i use rrule from dateutil package
<jono> jcastro, can you schedule Robbie for the first plenary tomorrow
<jono> he will do a Cloud Keynote
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> that books us up
<AlanBell> for an IRC team session should I propose a blueprint?
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jono> AlanBell, absolutely :-)
<jono> AlanBell, propose it and I will get it scheduled for you today
<jono> well, scheduled today for UDS this week
<jono> lol
<dholbach> jcastro, for the plenaries - will there be someone to relay questions from #ubuntu-on-air or something?
<jcastro> I was assuming that would be me
<jono> yeah, jcastro can do tht
<jcastro> it beats running around!
<AlanBell> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1303-irc-team
<dholbach> thanks jcastro
<dholbach> AlanBell: accepted the irc team session - any preferred slot?
<AlanBell> wednesday, any time dholbach if possible
<jono> dholbach, thanks for taking care of this
<dholbach> jono, no worries
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, do we have a session scheduled at UDS for Ubuntu On Air?
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: ping
<dholbach> AlanBell, wednesday 14 utc?
<jcastro> <-- lunch, bbi ~30
<AlanBell> cool, thanks dholbach
<SergioMeneses> hi all!
<knome> jono, how is canonical going to evaluate how the new format of uds worked?
<knome> jono, if it's a survey and you are doing it, i'm reminding you that there are still people in the community who are willing to help on crafting the survey to be able to get the most out of it
<jono> knome, yeah, I think we will work on a survey, but also just see how well the sessions run and how many issues people run into
<knome> are you talking about technical issues?
<knome> since the point is to be accessible, it would be good to know how people think the change in the format advances it
<knome> and it would be very useful to see how the results differ inside different groups like "canonical employees", "subcontractors" and "community members"
<mhall119> knome: we always run a survey after UDS that asks for evaluations of the process and tools
<knome> mhall119, that's good to hear
<knome> mhall119, it would be great to see some correlated data, not just a data dump of every question separately
<knome> mhall119, in that sense, i think one of the most interesting aspect would be how different groups in the community/canonical generally experiences the change, as i mentioned before
<mhall119> knome: that gets a little blurry
<knome> how does it get blurry? you will still get the results from different questions separately
<knome> you only need to ask to which group(s) somebody belongs and correlate that question with other questions
<mhall119> knome: I mean it's blurry whether a person is there as canonical or as community
<knome> mhall119, if they have multiple hats on, they should be able to pick multiple groups
<mhall119> and there are people like me, who's job is to be community
<knome> i can't see how that makes it blurry
<mhall119> then there are canonical folks who attend UDS for reasons outside of their job
<knome> then it should be specified that they should answer based on that - if they are attending uds as community members, they should pick that option.
<knome> another possibly interesting aspect is how people from different continents experience the new format; how easy it is to adjust their schedules accordingly, does the change in the format make it easier or harder to attend, can they minimize the distractions at the given day of time to be able to focus on the sessions enough (that's interesting even without the continent-correlation), ...
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: I have a bug that you should be able to do pretty easily
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: we don't have a session for ubuntu on air up to now, but I'd still need to confirm if I'll be assisting, school gives me a response tomorrow morning
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: go for it
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, no worries, I will schedule something
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: bug #1144757
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1144757 in Summit "Identify removed sessions on the meeting page" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1144757
<JoseeAntonioR> so, what's to be done in there?
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: how can I fetch the status of a meeting to check if it's removed?
<JoseeAntonioR> if I get that, I can do an if
<cjohnston> meeting.aoorived
<cjohnston> approved
<JoseeAntonioR> so, if meeting.approved show page, else show message
<cjohnston> no
<dholbach> all right - I'll see you tomorrow! :)
<cjohnston> on a meeting page you have a meeting title, right?
<cjohnston> below the navigation links
<elfy> dholbach: before you run off - you want UDS on forum?
<dholbach> elfy, ah yes, that might be good
<dholbach> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2013-February/001018.html should have the relevant info
<elfy> okey doke
<dholbach> thanksssssssssssss
<elfy> doing it - will be done when you wake up :p
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: look at the bug again
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: sure, one sec
<elfy> dholbach: done now even
<dholbach> thanks a bunch elfy!
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: mind giving me a couple minutes? need to package some things urgently
<cjohnston> k
<AlanBell> "Application authors relying on Qt/QML, GTK3, XUL etc. should be prevented from any sort of porting effort and we will work on providing Mir integration for the most prominent toolkit choices."
<AlanBell> prevented??
<AlanBell> I think someone has used the wrong word there, but I can't quite see what was intended
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MirSpec
 * popey passes that on
<AlanBell> ta
<Daviey> Yeah, reusing the term MIR is not helpful
<jcastro> Daviey: I look forward to the MIR for Mir.
<mhall119> AlanBell: I think it means we shouldn't make app-authors port their code, we should be working to make their toolkit portable instead
<popey> fixed AlanBell
<AlanBell> ah, that makes more sense
<AlanBell> I was thinking "protected from" might have been what they were trying to say
<Daviey> jcastro: hah.. Mind you, maybe ArchiveReorg will be done by then
<Daviey> :)
<jcastro> Daviey: LETS NOT GET CRAZY.
 * AlanBell looks forward to activating the Mir cube with wobbly windows
 * popey waves goodbye to compiz
<AlanBell> as long as the CPU isn't pushing pixels I am cool with it
<AlanBell> and text tracking zoom is I am sure designed into this
<AlanBell> drop shadows done by dropping a shadow \o/
<jcastro> has unity-lens-photo been a crashy pos for anyone the past few days?
<jcastro> or just me?
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: is summit.name a defined value?
<cjohnston> it might not be summit.name, i dont know what it is, look in the summitmodel.py
<jcastro> best comment ever
<jcastro> I agree. This is why I dislike Ubuntu. It constantly tries to appeal to Mac and Windows users.
 * pleia2 wonders who it's supposed to be appealing to
<cjohnston> aliens!
<pleia2> dinosaurs!
<cjohnston> i was about to say that
<jcastro> pluit could be alien dinosaurs
<jcastro> AlanBell: I lost my buffer from the weekend
<jcastro> what was the TLDR on that test conversion you did?
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: I'm going to test the changes I've done now
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm setting up the env
<cprofitt> Does anyone know if will quickly be moving forward or will something be replacing it?
<cjohnston> slowly
<cprofitt> it uses Glade and GTK though currently; correct?
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: there's no actions bonx
<JoseeAntonioR> box*
<cjohnston> ?
<cprofitt> cjohnston: was that ? for me?
<cjohnston> cprofitt: no
<cprofitt> k
<cjohnston> the slowly wsa thought... ;-)
<cprofitt> I thought so :)
<JanC> AlanBell: I'd suggest "relieved from" instead of "prevented from" or "protected from"  (although I think it would be even better to completely rephrase that sentence...)
<AlanBell> it has been
<JanC> I didn't read the whole article yet  ☺
<AlanBell> cprofitt: quickly itself is rather agnostic, but it has templates to make pygtk applications at the moment, I guess it needs new templates
<AlanBell> might need a bit more if we invent a new packaging spec next
<JanC> Mir might not be the best name for a new open source project BTW: it's already used by e.g. the MirOS BSD project (and several subprojects of it)
<cprofitt> thanks AlanBell
<jcastro> jono: dude forget that lambo car, check this out: http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/aston-martin-reveals-3-000-baby-stroller-article-1.1275703
<jono> jcastro, that is nuts
<AlanBell> soon to be covered in really posh vomit
<jcastro> jill sent me the link
<czajkowski> jono: can we schedule a CC session at UDS please for as late as possible on the wednesday please
<jcastro> I wonder if she's trying to say something
<jono> czajkowski, sure, one sec
<jono> czajkowski, 6.15pm UTC work?
<czajkowski> anything later
<czajkowski> trying to get the USA folks on the CC on there as well
<jono> czajkowski, that is the latest slot
<jono> we only have earlier
<czajkowski> ok will take that so
<czajkowski> thanks
<jono> czajkowski, can you file a BP for it?
<czajkowski> pleia2: cprofitt ^^
<czajkowski> I thought we dont need BPs to have sessions any more?
<jono> and name it community-1303-community-council
<jono> czajkowski, how will you track the work items?
<czajkowski> we usually just talk about feedback from the community
<czajkowski> this is what we've done for the last two UDS
<czajkowski> granted one session was on the revision of the CoC we just used the etherpad
<jono> czajkowski, right, but I assume there are work items from that review?
<czajkowski> I'll create it
<czajkowski> one tick
<jono> thanks czajkowski
<jono> and then I will schedule it for you
<czajkowski> great thanks
<jono> thanks czajkowski
<cprofitt> czajkowski: I am scheduled to be in the Ubuntu Friendly session at the same time on Wednesday
<czajkowski> I'm due to be at a training session :/
<czajkowski> will take notes for you cprofitt
<cprofitt> thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> jono: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1303-community-council
<cprofitt> thanks for doing that czajkowski
<czajkowski> np
<jono> thanks czajkowski
<jono> balloons, I had to move your session Wed at the end
<jono> I promised czajkowski that slot :-)
<balloons> jono :-) hmm
<balloons> can you swap me with one of the 1400 slots on weds?
<jono> balloons, check wed now
<jono> does that work?
<balloons> jono, yes ty sir
<jono> balloons, np
<jcastro> jono: with the google support thing we can do more than 10 people in a hangout right?
<SergioMeneses> jcastro, I think 9, but Im not sure
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-05
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: ping
<jono> hey JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: limits are 10 people, would be host +9 guests
<jono> jcastro, nope
<jono> we are not using the premium accts for this UDS jcastro
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, yep
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: if you want to get the ubuntuonair session, I can do it tomorrow, just got permission for Tue, but not Wed
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, I am fine, I can do it
<jono> thanks!
<jono> I am gonna do it in my normal slot this week
<JoseeAntonioR> oh wait, I'm talking about UDS
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, oh cool, let me check
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, can you register a blueprint
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<jono> name it community-1303-ubuntu-on-air
<jono> and target it at the UDS 1303 sprint
<jono> I will schedule it for the last slot tomorrow
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, it'd crash with the loco thing
<JoseeAntonioR> but well
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, you can always watch the video from the loco one after :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, blueprint registered
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: question, are you guys doing the plenaries in just one video?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, yes
<JoseeAntonioR> you may want to link it to ubuntuonair.com
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, link what?
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: embed the plenary videos at ubuntuonair.com
<JoseeAntonioR> it's already linking to uds
<jono> jcastro, hey
<jono> jcastro, around?
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> I'll be eating tacos soon though
<jcastro> so be quick!
<jono> jcastro, can you just make the keynote one session?
<jcastro> (or be ...)
<jono> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21601/introduction/
<jcastro> dead!
<jono> otherwise it means there is a different video stream for each bit
<jcastro> you mean make them all one big block?
<jono> yeah
<jono> same with the plenaries
<jcastro> oh
<jono> so we can have it all on one session page
<jcastro> I need michael to fanagle the slots
<jcastro> but I can try to figure it out
<jono> cant you just delete them and add one 1hr block
<jono> thanks
<jono> we need this doing obviously today
<jcastro> yeah, I'm just saying if I delete stuff
<jcastro> and summit explodes
<jono> I am sure cjohnston can help too
<jcastro> cjohnston: can I just delete the 3 slots and grow the first one?
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: summit.ubuntu.com/admin/schedule/slot/ there you can modify slots
<cjohnston> jcastro: yes
<jcastro> ok everyone refresh
<jcastro> the titles are on the mouse over
<jcastro> (they won't fit in the title)
<cjohnston> !fail!
<ubot2`> Factoid 'fail!' not found
<jcastro> <-- tacos, cyall tommorrow!
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, ok ubuntu on air session scheduled
<jono> can you run it?
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: yep, I think so
<jono> thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<philipballew> AlanBell, Gonna be any ubingo this time around?
<AlanBell> philipballew: oh I could update some words
<philipballew> It always helps me get my uds off to a good start
<AlanBell> http://ubingo.libertus.co.uk/ mir related words now added to the list
<AlanBell> thought about removing Wayland but left it in in the end
<dpm> AlanBell, I'm missing 'crisp' from the list :)
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5587369/ there now
<AlanBell> note that it is a webapp \o/
<dpm> nice :)
<philipballew> Nice!
<philipballew> I wonder if the fact Rick is giving the keynote will change anything.
<vibhav> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-cKmsC6Qofvk/UTW9_CKATSI/AAAAAAAABI4/w5LN9AMZVcg/s287/mir.png
<AlanBell> anyone got it running yet?
<dpm> the phoronix guys did ;)
<czajkowski> why no dholbach
<dpm> czajkowski, he'll be online later on
<popey> czajkowski: i suspect some people have negotiated late starts :D
<czajkowski> Itd be handy if I could have done similar, unfortunately it's not :(
<Daviey> Yeah, i should have done this
<popey> or breaks in their day
<czajkowski> two folks on my team are getting up at 1am their time to take part
<dpm> czajkowski, yeah, but still better than traveling :)
<dpm> and jet lag
<czajkowski> for some :) staying up for 7 hours and then doing work should be interesting :)
<dpm> right, I've been there many times :)
<popey> dpm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1138121 would you say that's a "translation" issue?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1138121 in software-properties ""Taiwan R.O.C." is practically a <country>, but not "Province of <country>" | （zh_TW: 「台灣」實際上是一個「國家」，而非「『國家』的一省」）" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popey> \o/ unicode!
<dpm> popey, hm, yeah, we've had this one popping up in other places too. There is not much we can do, as we're using the listings from the ISO standard, which we don't want to modify unilaterally. There is an iso-codes package that they can translate, so that in their language it's not mentioned as a province
<dpm> let me add a comment
<SergioMeneses> hi all! good morning
<popey> thanks dpm
<dpm> hola SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> dpm, buenos dias! como va todo?
<dpm> SergioMeneses, buenas! Bien, preparándolo todo para UDS :)
<SergioMeneses> dpm, me too :)
 * SergioMeneses is making coffee
<jcastro> dpm: I'm starting early today just in case. :)
 * dpm hugs jcastro
<jcastro> we start in one hour right?
<cjohnston> we start today?
<cjohnston> I haven't gotten on the plane yet
 * popey claims his per-diem
<cjohnston> popey: all the extra coffee I've consumed and am going to consumed because of it.. dinner wouldn't be enough to cover it
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> popey: did you get the post I tagged you in on facebook a couple weeks ago?
<popey> I did, and ignored it :D
<cjohnston> that's why I had to ask
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> I've got a smart kid. lol
<dpm> cjohnston, so the hangout url we put in summit (not the broadcast URL) - will that be shown somewhere, or do we just give it to people who want to join the hangout?
<dpm> cjohnston, and the limit is still 10 people, right?
<cjohnston> they will get a link saying "Join the Hangout on Air" right over the broadcast display in an h3 font..
<cjohnston> dpm: that's what Jono said. I didn't think so
<cjohnston> so I dunno.. outside of my pay grade
 * philipballew is online and reporting for duty.
<jcastro> hmm, I suppose I should put pants on now
<SergioMeneses> jcastro, please!
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, morning!
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, greetings!
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, ready for uds?
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, if the coffee im about to drink works I will be
<philipballew> you?
<czajkowski> someone pass the root beer and taffy place
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, of course!
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, :)
<cjohnston> czajkowski: you added an extra word in there... "root" should be removed ;-)
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, https://twitter.com/popey/status/306473397511135232/photo/1
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, thats pretty much what I just did
<popey> ditto
<philipballew> If only I was one of those cool people with Ubuntu backgrounds...
<czajkowski> philipballew: meh each to their own, you can be unique and make your own background very you
<philipballew> good point czajkowski
<czajkowski> if we all had the same it would be very boring
<philipballew> Thats probably true for many parts of the world
<philipballew> So the summit video will refresh on the page for each session, or do ‎refresh it myself?
<mhall119> philipballew: each page will only have the video for that session
<philipballew> mhall119, alright!
<mhall119> but if you see the placeholder image, it should refresh that once a video is available
<philipballew> ah, I see now.
<philipballew> so for the sessions I need to be in the hangout for. So I have to give someone my google plus hangout profile or something?
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, the chair invites you
<SergioMeneses> I think so
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, alright
<mhall119> philipballew: yeah, ask the meeting chair to add you to the list or give you the hangout url
<philipballew> mhall119, alright, probably best to ask when the meeting starts I assume.
<philipballew> thanks for the info
<philipballew> Ubingo time!
<jcastro> jono: is sil-unwell aquarius or some other guy?
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: there are a couple more bugs for summit for you ;-)
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: lucky you, I just got home from school
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: no point in working on them until after uds
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, well
<cjohnston> unless you get that bored in sessions
<cjohnston> they wont be released before its over
<JoseeAntonioR> ok then
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: I just checked the bugs, those should be easy to fix
<cjohnston> agreed
<jono_> jcastro, hey
<jono_> can you do me a favor?
<jono_> jcastro, can you start the community roundtable stream for me?
<jono_> jcastro, this is going to run a little close to the hour
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> how do I do that?
<jcastro> I have my session the next hour too, will me leaving and joining that break anything?
<jono_> jcastro, oh damn
<jono_> nm then
<jono_> I will do it
<jcastro> I'm firing up a laptop
<jcastro> maybe I can double duty
<dholbach> balloons, ping
<jcastro> popey: how are you finding app.net?
<popey> i am not really
<popey> i log on to it about as often as I logon to diaspora
<popey> which is when someone else mentions it
<jono_> anyone want to join the community roundtable hangout?
<philipballew> jono_, I do
<cjohnston> jono_: dont forget to tell people to eat their fruit!
<philipballew> I think i marked myself as essential. If there is room for me, feel free to add me in.
<JoseeAntonioR> remember thar marking as essential in LP won't make your participation 'required' on summit
<cjohnston> what JoseeAntonioR said
<jono_> anyone else want to join?
<jono_> jcastro, I got it covered
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> figuring out ours now
<jcastro> that's not so bad, it'll be smoother the next hour
<JoseeAntonioR> jono_: I can join too
<czajkowski> ah the who mute your mic if you're going to mash the keyboards
<popey> czajkowski: probably want to tell the people doiung it rather than us
<czajkowski> I did
<czajkowski> was just commetning :) it's deja vu of the first few times on G+ hangouts with people. not a bad thing just people forget there are others watching in
<AlanBell> way more people joining the etherpad group than ever before
<daker> AlanBell: 47sec to load summit http://i.imgur.com/SnRUXLr.png
<AlanBell> these are people who have no prior involvement in the project
<AlanBell> daker: the power of juju?
<daker> AlanBell: i don't know ask cjohnston
<cjohnston> no juju
<daker> no cry
<Pici> heh
<vibhav> dpm: I wanted to add a tutorial on developer.ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> jono_: neither of the community sessions at 1600 have required participants
<vibhav> dpm: On application notifications
<popey> AlanBell: do you need people to to help with ~ubuntu-etherpad approvals?
<czajkowski> we;ve moderated a ton ther popey
<AlanBell> popey: I think it is OK, I just see them, czajkowski and Michelle are on the case with approving them
<AlanBell> I was just observing that it is more than prior UDS events
<popey> ok, just wondered
<popey> and saw people in other places say they'd applied and were waiting, just offerring help
<popey> but you have it in hand, so nvm
<AlanBell> these are people who are not in any loco team
<czajkowski> popey: thanks
<czajkowski> do wish we advertise it before UDS each time I've said this
<AlanBell> no pendings
<czajkowski> and it causes people issues we could resolve before the actual event
<AlanBell> well we want to not do it at all :(
<AlanBell> well I want to not do it at all
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> I get why we do it , I just find it slightly annoying we don't tell people before the event
<AlanBell> it has historically just been a handful of people as you have to try really quite hard to have any interest in the Ubuntu project and not be in a launchpad team that is already a member
<AlanBell> 20069 nested members of the team
<AlanBell> so these are people who have never joined a loco team, or pretty much any ubuntu team with a launchpad mailing list
<AlanBell> but today we are getting a heap of people following UDS who have no existing interest in Ubuntu
<AlanBell> or they are people like the forums folk who tend to have zero karma and nothing but a profile for years, but are involved off-launchpad
<AlanBell> these people have of course not followed any other UDS in the last several years (or logged on to a pad in that time)
<jcastro> <mainerror> These walks from room to room are exhausting ...
<jcastro> hahaha
<vibhav> jcastro: heh
<jcastro> cjohnston: how do I do the plenaries, I can just invite the individuals into the G+ session right?
<cjohnston> ya
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> so I just start a hangout
<jcastro> and then add it to the session in "Edit Hangout Details" right?
<cjohnston> yup
<jcastro> ok so basically, I figure up the hangout, invite everyone, put URL in summit
<jcastro> I ask because I don't have BP for the plenaries
<jcastro> so just wanted to make sure that was ok
<cjohnston> yup.. the blueprint is irrelevant.. we dont need them anymore
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> thanks, that was my confusion
<jcastro> <3
<jcastro> I'm going to start mine like 10 min early
<AlanBell> popey: made you an admin too, I think there will be a constant stream of them, not just an initial rush
<popey> k
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: get me the youtube link once you create it, I'll embed it at uonair.com
 * bkerensa has not been able to get the scheduler to work
<daker> bkerensa: what's the problem ?
<bkerensa> daker: when I got to the schedule I get "This page encountered an error, don't worry - we have been notified. Please accept our apologies."
<daker> bkerensa: ah i think cjohnston will get that notification
<bkerensa> k
<daker> or mhall119|afk
<cjohnston> bkerensa: whats your ip address
<nigelb> AlanBell: should just write a script to approve everyone every 5 minutes
<bkerensa> dholbach: thanks for subscribing me for the GSoC... Trying to get marked in there
<dholbach> balloons, could "Quality Community Growth" theoretically move to 18:15 today as opposed to 14:00 - I'm asking for lfaraone
<dholbach> lfaraone, AFAIK the other session (IRC team) was specifically asked to be on wednesday by AlanBell - but I remember it wrong
<SergioMeneses> Im back
<pleia2> gah etherpad
<czajkowski> oh a pleia2
<czajkowski> morning
<pleia2> (also had someone on one of my projects re-label all branches of a thing in our RCS last night, I woke up to like 200 emails)
<pleia2> etherpad, RCS notifications, gosh :)
<pleia2> good morning
<czajkowski> it's only good as you're here pleia2
<czajkowski> you're my sanity check :)
 * pleia2 hugs czajkowski 
<AlanBell> dholbach: lfaraone: yeah, IRC team can't be today because I am hard at work on a client site (as you can tell)
<dholbach> AlanBell, gotcha
<bkerensa> lfaraone: Hi
<dholbach> balloons, did you see the question above?
<lfaraone> bkerensa: ciao ciao
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: http://youtu.be/qA0MKJQ6Bic
<jcastro> is the broadcast URL
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, great
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: ubuntuonair.com is updated now
<balloons> dholbach, ohh.. my chat is light up like a switchboard
<balloons> lol
<dholbach> balloons, could "Quality Community Growth" theoretically move to 18:15 today as opposed to 14:00 tomorrow? I'm asking for lfaraone
<czajkowski> or one might say a bright balloon :)
<balloons> mmm..  would like to be in the sessions at that time :-(
<dholbach> balloons, hm?
<dholbach> ah you have another session at the time?
<dholbach> lfaraone, ^
<dholbach> bkerensa, ^
<balloons> dholbach, yes.. let's see what we can do.. they want the slot at 1400 tomorrow?
<balloons> ohh.. things are quite full
<dholbach> yes
<bkerensa> dholbach: you want to move our slot?
<dholbach> either we swap the two as today doesn't work
<dholbach> or they have to talk to other track leads
<dholbach> bkerensa, today 18:15 is the only open community slot
<dholbach> bkerensa, lfaraone said he'd like to do it tomorrow 14:00
<bkerensa> oh dear
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> thats pretty early
<lfaraone> bkerensa: unfortunately I have class from 7p-10p Eastern, and a formal dinner from 6:30pm-8pm Eastern today.
<lfaraone> so already quite booked :)
<bkerensa> lfaraone: well I can try and make it thats about 6am my time so I would need to wake at 5am :)
<lfaraone> oh, erk.
<bkerensa> lfaraone: if not I can review the video later
<lfaraone> bkerensa: we could just have an extra-UDS meeting
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> I don't think its neccesary to do it at UDS since the scope of our project has much less participation so far
<bkerensa> lfaraone: maybe we can just schedule it for #ubuntu-meeting and announce it on planet?
<lfaraone> bkerensa: sgtm
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: ubuntuonair.com has got a bigger video size
<JoseeAntonioR> jono_: question, who will be starting the uonair session hangout?
<jono_> JoseeAntonioR, I will
<cjohnston> jono_: wave at Robbie!
<JoseeAntonioR> ok
<cjohnston> just sayin
<dholbach> lfaraone, bkerensa: tomorrow 18:15-19:00 just freed up
<bkerensa> dholbach: That is totally kosher for me
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> but if not me, lfaraone and dylan + u can sync up at another time... I figure we will have a few more meetings
<bkerensa> Apps start on the 18th FYI
<dholbach> bkerensa, lfaraone: please let me know which session you want to have
<bhaismachine> I am trying to login to summit website. Right now I am getting error : The username (bhaismachine) with which you tried to log in is already in use for a different account.  But bhaismachine IS my username on launchpad﻿
<bhaismachine> can someone help me ?
<dholbach> cjohnston, ^?
<cjohnston> bhaismachine: what is the email address you use to login to SSO
<bhaismachine> bhaismachine@gmail.com
<bhaismachine> cjohnston: Any suggestions ?
<cjohnston> bhaismachine: give me some time please
<bhaismachine> Sure, thanks !
<popey> bhaismachine: cjohnston is one of the developers who looks after summit
<bhaismachine> popey: Thanks for telling me about this IRC channel
<popey> no problem bhaismachine
<bhaismachine> cjohnston : Thanks for looking into it but unfortunately now I have to leave for college. If possible would you mind sending instructions to bhaismachine@gmail.com ? If not then I will drop by on this channel again. I would love to participate.
<bhaismachine> Thanks!
<lfaraone> bkerensa: dholbach: I can do that timeslot.
<dholbach> lfaraone, ok, moving it there
<dholbach> lfaraone, bkerensa: please double check the schedule and let me know
<lfaraone> lgtm
<dholbach> great
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: hey, I'll make sure to watch the video later on and give you some feedback, I was expecting to go in there but got a clash
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/323b397156f35d055833e35fc349120240b8332f
<jcastro> random hangout post-UDS!
<balloons> jcastro, on-air/off-air
<balloons> ?
<rrnwexec> jcastro: who's invited? ;)
<rrnwexec> jcastro: and are you buying?
<jcastro> everyone is invited
<jcastro> jono_: hop in! ^
<jono_> jcastro, is this on air?
<JoseeAntonioR> can random people join?
<cjohnston> no.. but you can
<jcastro> jono_: I don't think so, slangasek was just hanging out
<balloons> no funny cat pic :-(
<dholbach> see you guys tomorrow
<czajkowski> dholbach: nn
<dholbach> :)
<jcastro> hggdh: heya
<jcastro> so I'm going to +1 that brandon guy for the unity bug reports for -bugcontrol
<jcastro> unless you have a strenuous objection
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-06
<hggdh> jcastro: heyllo :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> jono_: hey, you should edit http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21676/community-1303-revamping-ubuntu-community-pages/ to remove the test hangout
<jono_> JoseeAntonioR, good catch!
<jono_> fixing now :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> great
<cprofitt> jono_:
<jono_> hey cprofitt
<cprofitt> hey...
<cprofitt> kudos on the UDS today -- I was not able to get in many sessions due to work, but my experience so far has been positive and I do see this as a step forward
<jono_> thanks cprofitt :-)
<cprofitt> night all
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> https://launchpad.net/musicapp \o/
<daker> someone added me to https://launchpad.net/~webbrowser-app/ and i don't know why :)
<czajkowski> more work :)
<daker> i have to learn qml :)
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: ping
<dpm> hi JoseeAntonioR
<vibhav> When does the UDS exactly start?
<vibhav> At 14:00 UTC, right?
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: hey, about the email you sent to loco-contacts, marking the participation essential in LP won't make you required in summit, and to get the hangout link you need to be required in summit
<dpm> zes
<JoseeAntonioR> 'participation essential' will mark you as 'very interested in attending'
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, ok, thanks for the clarification. I'll be handing the hangout links in PMs on IRC in any case. Would you mind replying to my e-mail to loco-contacts with the correction?
<JoseeAntonioR> not at all, will do in a min :)
<AlanBell> so, these hangouts, who starts them and how do they work?
<popey> track leads do
<popey> 5 mins before the start of the session
<AlanBell> ok, so jono will start it and call me?
<popey> no
<popey> he will start it and give you the url
<popey> you click it, thats it
<AlanBell> cool
<popey> well, he may invite you, up to him
<AlanBell> yeah, I meant invite rather than call
<popey> i haven't been doing because that's more painful than just copy/paste
<jcastro>  I've been doing G+ invites
<jcastro> LIKE A CHUMP
<popey> lol
<popey> plus i dont follow everyone
<czajkowski> it's ok we all follow popey , he's rather wise
<popey> lol, not
<dpm> thanks a lot JoseeAntonioR for the reply and correction on loco-contacts!
<dholbach> balloons: can you lead the session in community-2?
<dholbach> it's "Quality Community Growth ( Community )"
<balloons> dholbach, yep
<dholbach> I've got to be in appdev-1
<balloons> should be able to solo it
<dholbach> can you start the session too?
<dholbach> you got all the keys and everything?
<balloons> yes
<dholbach> perfect
<dholbach> HUGS
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> gl1
<vibhav> Shouldnt the summit start by now?
<airurando> vibhav: starting in just under 20 minutes from now.
<vibhav> ah
<vibhav> I tend to forgot time zone conversions
<popey>  /exec -o date -u
<popey> is your friend
<popey> Wed Mar  6 13:43:51 UTC 2013
<popey> ^
<popey> or just date -u :D
<vibhav> ah yes
<vibhav> thanks popey
<airurando> nice one popey
<Pici> or just /exec date -u  to show it to yourself an no one else
<philipballew> all I know is whatever time i is, it's way to early
<Pici> But I guess it wouldn't be a UDS without someone echoing things to IRC.
<vibhav> I guess I need a new Google Account now (Hangouts on air not for people below 18)
<vibhav> Will I do something wrong if I register with a fake Birthday?
<vibhav> s/wrong/illegal/
<popey> I would not advocate you do anything illegal in order to participate in Ubuntu
<popey> you can watch the stream and be any age I imagine
<philipballew> yeah. I agree there.
<philipballew> Maybe asking a parent or something is a way to use it.
<airurando> vibhav: just go to the session page from http://summit.ubuntu.com/
<airurando> you don't need google plus access to view the stream
<czajkowski> airurando: ello
<airurando> interact through irc and etherpad
<czajkowski> airurando: havung fun listening in ?
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<airurando> really enjoyed yesterday
<czajkowski> excellent
<czajkowski> airurando: dont forget to subscribe to blueprints you want to follow as well
<czajkowski> so you can see the progress during the cycle
<czajkowski> airurando: and if you want stuff to do just add your name :)
<airurando> you must let me know how to do that
<czajkowski> airurando: which bit the action items :_
<czajkowski> or subscribing to the blueprint
<airurando> subscribing first
<czajkowski> ok which one are you interested in
<czajkowski> you can see each on listed in the session usually on the top
<airurando> advocacy kit
<czajkowski> ok
<airurando> and also if there was one for the loco teams
<airurando> not sure
<czajkowski> airurando: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21642/community-1303-uak-next-steps/
<czajkowski> click on the blueprint tab
<czajkowski> brings you to LP
<czajkowski> far right click subscribe
<czajkowski> airurando: and repeat as you want, you can subsribe to them all if you want, you'll just get mail notificaitons when people add content to the whiteboard
<airurando> success with the first one.
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> excellent
<airurando> cheers czajkowski
<czajkowski> airurando: np
<czajkowski> airurando: don't worry about asking questions, we all have to do it at some point, I still do it a lot :)
<czajkowski> airurando: hope the foot isn't causing too much pain
<airurando> I'll go throught the others now and get back to you when I've more Q's
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> shout
<czajkowski> airurando: and again in the sessons
<airurando> don't mention the foot
<czajkowski> you can either ask a question in the etherpad or irc
<czajkowski> or add comments
<czajkowski> airurando: how goes your wiki creation for your memberhsip so :p
<airurando> aye
<airurando> no comment
<AlanBell> hmm, no jono
<czajkowski> airurando: bah
<czajkowski> airurando: no excuse loads of time :)
<AlanBell> so, um how does this session start without the track lead?
<czajkowski> dholbach: can you set it up for AlanBell for the IRC one ?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> I'm leading appdev
<dholbach> sorry
<czajkowski> AlanBell: feck
<dholbach> czajkowski, try asking jono
<AlanBell> balloons: how does this happen?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: have you poked jono
<jono> dholbach, which session are you running?
<AlanBell> you seem to have a hangout in the other community channel
<jono> AlanBell, I can kick off the IRC one if you like
<AlanBell> jono: hi
<dholbach> jono, appdev
<AlanBell> yes please
<dholbach> sdk week
<jono> sorry, I got a little delayed with Jack
<jono> AlanBell, sure one sec
<jono> AlanBell, I will then hand the session over to you to run
<AlanBell> great
<jono> AlanBell, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/f37459ea35998a6c6ece217883b969c705381541?authuser=0&hl=en
<dholbach> popey, that was the only appdev session I was in - you're safe now :-P
 * dholbach hugs popey
<dholbach> jono, will you take care of the quality-rolling-release sesssion? then I'll do the one about ubuntu kylin?
<dholbach> quality is community-1, kylin is community-2
 * popey hugs dholbach and dpm 
 * dpm hugs popey
 * dpm hugs dholbach
 * popey has refreshed the page, I am doing Ubuntu SDK UI Toolkit in App Developer 2, yes?
<jono> dholbach, sure
<dpm> sorry for the track confusion, I was doing too much multitasking to think clearly
<dholbach> jono, 1 or 2? :)
<dpm> popey, yes
<dholbach> jono, ok, gotcha - nevermind :)
 * AlanBell goes to process operator resignations
<popey> AlanBell: many?
<popey> czajkowski: is there a cc meeting tomorrow on irc?
 * popey needs to book some slots on #ubuntu-meeting but that cc one is a big chunk where I need some time
<popey> tempted to use another channel, but it won't have meetingology, and visibility and logging etc
<AlanBell> well you can have that in any channel
<czajkowski> popey: there is
<popey> bum
<czajkowski> and we cant move it sorry, we're meeting with two boards it's on at 17:00 UTC
<czajkowski> Hands
<popey> AlanBell: can we create #ubuntu-touch-meeting and get logging and meetingology in there please? I have a load of meetings to schedule and would like a consistent place to have them
<AlanBell> done
<AlanBell> popey: we tend not to log meeting channels because they are logged during meetings by the meeting bot
<popey> ok, that's fine, thank you
<popey> awww Antti on video
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: lightning talks will be at: http://youtu.be/K4WuWzB5Gtw
<jcastro> popey: any interest in doing a lightning?
<popey> nope ☺
<popey> sorry
<dholbach> jono, I'll do community-2
<jcastro> I'll be in MAAS, then community Q+A
<jono> dholbach, np, will do -1
<popey> cjohnston: i don't know if this is on the plan, but after everything is finished, is it possible for you to dump out a table of session name, url to pad, url to broadcast youtube stream?
<popey> so people can get a single list of all sessions
<popey> we could even make youtube playlists of the sessions
<cjohnston> the ability to 'dump' it does not exist
<czajkowski> popey: AlanBell did some magic scaping the last time through all the blueprints to find action items, so he can do some form, maybe tweak it a bit ?
<popey> maybe, just seemed like an sql dump from the db would be easier to me, but IANAD :D
<czajkowski> me neither
<AlanBell> SQL dump from a system that is a log of keystrokes is only for brave people
<AlanBell> oh, but what you are asking for is trivial, yes
<AlanBell> not the pad data
<popey> no, just urls
<AlanBell> yeah, summit has an API for it
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/1150114
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1150114 in summit "Dump out session details after event" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<popey> :D
<jcastro> jono: you planning on having people in the circle in your Q+A or you going solo? I have a free hour!
<AlanBell> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5591151/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/5591153/
<AlanBell> plus you need the json feeds from the summit API
<AlanBell> http://summit.ubuntu.com/api/meeting/?summit__name=uds-1303
<AlanBell> would be the meeting feed
<jono> jcastro, you are welcome to join
<jono> anyone is welcome to join :-)
<jcastro> is an alan coming too?
<jcastro> either bell or pope
<AlanBell> hmm?
<jcastro> come sit in on the Q+A yo
 * AlanBell hopes he is being invited to drinks
<daker> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5591187/
<AlanBell> daker: yeah, that works :)
<popey> AWESOME!
<Daviey> popey: JFYI, for at least two of our sessions we had to have a part 1 and part 2.  Unless it's possible to merge the videos in youtube, i don't know what to do
<popey> well thats gonna be a lot easier than manually doing it all, just manually doing a couple of fudges
<jcastro> Daviey: put the URLs to each part in each video
<jcastro> Daviey: in the description
<Daviey> jcastro: ah, good thinking
<AlanBell> jcastro: I have no camera here, can't join
<jcastro> "For part 1 click here, for part 2 click here." on both
<Daviey> popey: Right, but i'm saying without them decalred.. People might use that data without checking it's complete
<popey> no, i mean, we create the list
<popey> fiddle it
<popey> and then publish
<Daviey> oh ok
<Daviey> wiki it!
<popey> DO IT!
<Daviey> YOU DO IT
<dholbach> jono, I'll do community-1
<dholbach> revamping ubuntu.com/community
<popey> jono: you need to say which channel
 * dpm high-fives popey
<popey> heh
<popey> ^5
<jcastro> ooh, popey
<jcastro> I'll be around for an hour after UDS
<popey> ooh jcastro
<jcastro> if you wanna do joey fest
 * popey pings him
<popey> jcastro: HANGOUT HANGOUT HANGOUT!
<jcastro> link me up yo
<jcastro> popey: ^^
<popey> invited
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
 * dpm hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs you all bak
<dholbach> back
<dpm> calling it EOD here too
<dpm> cheers!
<rrnwexec> thanks everyone for a good UDS.
<popey> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/914b5784e52c5967784eae44e4b138a346b1ff90?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
<popey> hangout!
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: hey, I just confirmed the bug that you mentioned, after replacing unity no indicators are shown
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-07
<bkerensa> jcastro: are you or Robbie flying in for OpenStack Summit?
<jcastro> I am
<Tm_T> good morning
<czajkowski> morning
<philipballew> morning czajkowski
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> normal is restored dholbach is back online :)
<czajkowski> *normality
<dholbach> speak for yourself - can't speak of restored normality here :-P
<jussi> precisely what is "normality" online...? :P
 * popey hugs pleia2 
<czajkowski> ah yay mark blogged :D
<czajkowski> good
<jussi> yeah, its a good post
<czajkowski> we asked him to talk about how he felt about the RR idea and to be fair he hasn't be sold either way
<czajkowski> so it's good to see it's not a done deal
<jussi> yeah
<jussi> He pretty specifically says there that he doesnt like a rolling release
<czajkowski> yup
<jussi> I mean, this is a pretty nice clear statement:
<jussi> It’s nonsense to portray Rick’s position as a final position for Ubuntu. The TB have not weighed in,  the CC (who were briefed that the assessment was being made and that a straw man would be proposed) are still considering their perspective, and I’m not convinced either. So, for those inclined to melodrama, you may want to calm down and join the conversation.
<czajkowski> It does seem to feel a bit like sky is falling lately
<czajkowski> can be disheartening as well seeing all the posts
<jussi> yeah, just a bit
<vibhav> phew
<vibhav> I am not feeling quite nice about so many people leaving :(
<AlanBell> well it is a pretty big direction change
<AlanBell> there is going to be a loss of some people, and perhaps a gain of others
<daker> not really some :)
<AlanBell> it used to be about replacing windows XP on the corporate desktop, now it is all about individual consumer purchases and the app store
<AlanBell> I can see that the latter is hugely more interesting to some people
<vibhav> AlanBell: Turbulance is always temporary
<vibhav> (From my experience)
<dholbach> I'll write a blog post later on as well and tried to respond some of them in comments
<dholbach> but now it's lunch time - maybe walking the dog will help me put my thoughts in order :)
<popey> \o/ lunch
<smartboyhw> I am wondering: Had there been projects before that new Ubuntu members get interviewed?
<daker> smartboyhw: what are you talking about ?
<smartboyhw> daker: Sort of like this: After a new Ubuntu contributor became a member some people interview them and post them onto blogs so people can have a better reference to contribute to Ubuntu
<Pici> If they've already become an Ubuntu member then they really should already know about contributing to Ubuntu.
<popey> usually people just introduce themselves to the planet when they get membership
<popey> thats how it used to work anyway
<smartboyhw> Pici no the interviews will provide experiences to NEW contributors
<smartboyhw> popey: How about if they don't
<smartboyhw> ?
<Pici> smartboyhw: maybe I misunderstood the question.
<Pici> popey: thats what I did.
<jussi> smartboyhw: the forums has interviews sometimes
<smartboyhw> jussi hmm I never saw it (I am an active member of it)
<balloons> smartboyhw, some members like to interview.. but you've got a blogroll on planet -- post an interview of yourself if you wish :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons no.............. It would be ridiculous for me to do so
<balloons> smartboyhw, I'd be happy to do it for you if you wish :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons: Maybe we should start interviewing QA people!!!!!!!!!
<smartboyhw> PR...:-P
<balloons> smartboyhw, it's on the table certainly.. not everyone likes the idea.. but if you do, I'd be happy to help
<smartboyhw> balloons: Let's roll!!!
<SergioMeneses> hi all!
<smartboyhw> Hey SergioMeneses
<balloons> smartboyhw, we miss you on #ubuntu-quality
<smartboyhw> balloons coming
<jono> dpm, will be there in a min
<dpm> jono, ok, we're there already
<dpm> mhall119, joining the app showdown call?
<jono> balloons, can you join a hangout now?
<balloons> jono, sure thing
<balloons> give me a min
<jono> balloons, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/3810dbf8c1724ec547677323909eba667007e583
<balloons> dpm, let me know who your SDK contact is and I'll work with them to get docs going. Popey, if you could send me the link to the ppa and meta-package, I'll get rolling
<dpm> balloons, sure, I'll do that after this meeting
<popey> dpm: metapackage doesn't currently exist
<popey> dpm: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily is the ppa
<daker> someone is importing nemo stuff into the filemanager app https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/trunk/revision/3
 * pleia2 hugs popey 
<popey> podcast went out today btw
<popey> sound quality was really good
<balloons> rrnwexec, http://randall.executiv.es/ubuntu-stage-next +1
<rrnwexec> thanks balloons.
<jono> rrnwexec, ditto, nice post
<rrnwexec> thanks jono.
<Daviey> rrnwexec: Don't know if you agree it's relevant, but I found this analyse of project growth interesting - http://okdork.com/2012/09/29/why-i-got-fired-from-facebook-a-100-million-dollar-lesson/
<Daviey> What i find sad, is that Rick raised a discussion point on ubuntu-devel.. and people quit over it.. He'll no doubt be afraid to raise discussion points in the future.. which is not the community i want.
<AlanBell> why did nobody believe it was a discussion point?
<rrnwexec> thanks Daviey. very interesting read. it's relevant.
<jono> anyone mind redditing http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/03/08/thoughts-on-recent-community-concerns/ ?
<bkerensa> jono: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/19vm71/jono_bacon_thoughts_on_recent_community_concerns/
<jono> thanks bkerensa
<snap-l> jono: http://decafbad.net/2013/03/07/the-ubuntu-community-collaborator-or-contributor/
<snap-l> I think this is where the crux of the issue lies.
<bkerensa> snap-l: indeed... It seems the community wants to be a stakeholder and not just a contributor of works
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-08
<SergioMeneses> snap-l, interesting post!
<snap-l> SergioMeneses: Thank you.
<SergioMeneses> good evening! btw
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, \o
<snap-l> bkerensa: Yeah, and I'm not sure how to fix it
 * AlanBell comments
<SergioMeneses> Im totally agree with bkerensa
<AlanBell> somewhat offtopically
<snap-l> AlanBell: Feel free. :)
<snap-l> AlanBell: Nice. :)
<snap-l> Thanks for pointing him in the right direction.
<bkerensa> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/03/07/shuttleworth_ubuntu_leadership/
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, good post!
<bkerensa> jcastro: you doing any lunches on the 14th?
<bkerensa> of April
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> cjohnston: you review ubuntu-website MP's right? I just updated some libraries for the loco wordpress theme
<vibhav> AlanBell: love your comment :D
<daker> Happy "Ubuntu" Women day akgraner czajkowski pleia2 Pendulum
<smartboyhw> daker, oh is it today?
<smartboyhw> Happy Ubuntu Women day then:)
<daker> smartboyhw: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Women's_Day
<smartboyhw> daker, ah OK:)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, really nice post:P
<dholbach> thanks smartboyhw
<jussi> any USites here?
<jussi> or rather, people located in the US?
<snap-l> yes
<jussi> snap-l: mind if I PM?
<snap-l> Feel free. :)
<cjohnston> run from jussi!
<jussi> :D
<smartboyhw> cjohnston, why!/
<cjohnston> because I haven't harassed jussi in a while
<smartboyhw> cjohnston, .......
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> cjohnston: I love you too :P
<smartboyhw> jussi, LOL
<cjohnston> jussi: I actually thought about you and my boy yesterday
<jussi> cjohnston: hrm?
<smartboyhw> cjohnston, grrrrr
<jussi> cjohnston: you mean when we were spraypainting walls together? :
<cjohnston> yup
<jussi> ahh yes, that was fun
<cjohnston> took a little trip down ubuntu memory lane
<jussi> those were the days
 * smartboyhw thought these two people are REALLY lovers....
<cjohnston> im trying to find the picture
<jussi> cjohnston: its on facebook iirc
<cjohnston> i thought so too, i dont remember whos account tho and didnt see it on mine
<cjohnston> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/77047_1552991636210_2962653_n.jpg
<jussi> ahh yes, that one :D
<jussi> we are such awezsome artists
<nigelb> corrupting young minds :P
<smartboyhw> LOL
<jussi> nigelb: yep
<nigelb> jussi: how's your little one?
<jussi> nigelb: she is good. growing well
<nigelb> :)
<daker> mhall119: any ideas ?
<dholbach> everyone: stop sending me emails! it's not funny anymore!
<czajkowski> awwww
 * czajkowski sends dholbach some nice tea 
<dholbach> ah, yes - I completely forgot - I wanted to make a pot of tea 2-3 hours ago
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> dholbach: almost there, nearly weekend
<dholbach> yeah :)
<mhall119> daker: ideas on what?
<mhall119> wow, nigelb is around?
<daker> mhall119: for LTP
<mhall119> daker: you mean the deployment?
<daker> mhall119: yep
<mhall119> daker: we just need to take what's in settings.py that says gives the remote branch, revision, and local directory, and write that down in human-readable form for IS, because they have to do it manually
<mhall119> so:
<nigelb> mhall119: I'm always around :)
<mhall119> Pull revision X or lp:foo into ./ubuntu_website
<mhall119> nigelb: always lurking, never chatting
<nigelb> For one, I usually keep different timings :)
<mhall119> nigelb: sleeping at night, working by day, what happened to you man?
<nigelb> Life :)
<pleia2> daker: thank you!
<dholbach> all right my friends
<dholbach> have a great weekend!
<mhall119> dholbach: take it easy, relax and unwind
<dholbach> you too! :)
 * mhall119 still has 5 more hours :)
<daker> mhall119: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5596493/ ?
<mhall119> daker: that should work
<mhall119> they won't be able to just run that, though
<mhall119> they pull branches into a staging directory and then do checkouts from there
<mhall119> but it should give them enough info to do that
<daker> mhall119: ok
<daker> mhall119: i'll reply
<mhall119> thanks
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, bye! \o\
<SergioMeneses> hi all!
<mhall119> hi SergioMenesesAFK
<jono> rrnwexec, ready?
<jono> invite sent
<rrnwexec> on my way
<jono> rrnwexec1, you see the new invite?
<cprofitt> darn... misses Randall
<cprofitt> hey jono
<jussi> is czajkowski around?
<philipballew> jono, When is a good time to have another call as we both said we wanted last Friday?
<snap-l> jamming to Machines of War on metalinjection.fm (/cc jono )
<snap-l> bah, and it ended
<snap-l> moar
<jono> snap-l, nice :-)
<jono> hey cprofitt
<pleia2> jcastro: I was so excited about my juju shirt, but it turns out that geek people like to read it and that's not the most comfortable situation x_x
<bkerensa> pleia2: wear it backwards... I have the same problem
 * bkerensa teases
<pleia2> many jokes at lunch about "reading pleia2's shirt" and "no no, I just really like juju!"
<pleia2> bkerensa: I am tempted!
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> it is a nice shirt though
<bkerensa> you could frame it
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> hehe
<snap-l> Wear two of them, so it looks like oooo
<snap-l> (I hope that makes sense, because it stopped making sense 1 second after hitting enter)
<czajkowski> jussi: sup?
<philipballew> Running the code on the juju shirt does nothing. I kinda felt like an idiot when I tried... :)
<pleia2> they should have made it an easter egg :)
<Daviey> the for loop?
<pleia2> yeah
<Daviey> adam_g wrote that.  He was really pleased to see it being sported on so many peoples chest.
<AlanBell> juju shirt?
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: if you give me a couple mins I'll take a photo of it
<pleia2> I can take one that demonstrates the problem :)
 * AlanBell resists inappropriate comment ;)
<pleia2> if I could find my camera in this mess
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-09
 * JoseeAntonioR uploads
<pleia2> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/8540920476/
<jono> philipballew, hey
<jono> sorry I missed you ping earlier
<pleia2> I am actually laughing, ah :)
<jono> happy to hop on another call
<jono> pleia2, lol, I just saw your tweet
<jono> blame jcastro
<pleia2> hehe
<philipballew> jono, I am happy to hop onto one as well. When works best for you?
<philipballew> JoseeAntonioR, I still laugh at the  28 individual stamps I put on that package when I mailed it to you.
<SergioMeneses> hi guys!
<JoseeAntonioR> philipballew: that was weird!
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, omg that shirt is awesome!!!
<AlanBell> yeah, that is an attention grabbing shirt pleia2
<philipballew> JoseeAntonioR, I had a box of stamps and I figured why not use them.
<jono> philipballew, next week is better if that is ok
<philipballew> that would be perfect for me. Let shoot for next Friday?
<philipballew> I am pretty flexible with a schedule though jono
<jono> philipballew, cool, maybe I can just grab you next week one afternoon?
<jono> philipballew, next fri works
<jono> how about 2pm?
<philipballew> jono, Yeah, next friday at 2pm works great!
<philipballew> Ill add it to my calender
<JoseeAntonioR> my school friends always say it's 'huhu' (as per the spanish pronunciation) and laugh at the code :P
<jono> philipballew, cool
<bkerensa> jono: I told her she should wear the shirt backwards
<AlanBell> normally ???? comes before $profit
<bkerensa> bug patched ^
<bkerensa> jono: this bbqpad looks good... Totally going to use it next week when I grill
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> added a cook already
<cjohnston> bkerensa: did you get my review
<jono> bkerensa, awesome!
<bkerensa> cjohnston: yeah I will re-propose later tonight.... I'm done for the remainder of the day :) need to go find some good beer and food
<jono> bkerensa, gonna organize a chicken cook off in a few weeks :-)
<bkerensa> oh
<cjohnston> after the week I need some beer
 * AlanBell locks up the chickens
<bkerensa> maybe I will wait then... chicken is my fav the grill
<AlanBell> night all o/
<bkerensa> fav to grill*
<bkerensa> jono: I have only seen your pork so it would be interesting to see your chick food porn
<bkerensa> chicken*
<bkerensa> fml... my typing is getting worse... time to go
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa vanishes
 * philipballew has worse typing then anyone here
<jono> bkerensa, :-)
<vibhav> Good morning community
<smartboyhw> Hello vibhav
<vibhav> hey smartboyhw
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, vibhav hey hey
<popey> Morning
<vibhav> popey: o/
<czajkowski> popey: people showed!
<czajkowski> lots of discussions happening :D
<smartboyhw> o/
<smartboyhw> popey, czajkowski showed what?
<czajkowski> smartboyhw: hackntalk
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, :)
<popey> Huzzah!
 * popey is having some family time
<czajkowski> aqwww nice
<czajkowski> I need a me day
<popey> spent an hour laying on the bed listening to an audio book with sam
 * popey makes lunch
<czajkowski> awww nice
<czajkowski> popey: can you dm me lauras email address I dont seem t have it
<czajkowski> please
<popey> Happy birthday mhall119 !
 * mhall119 hugs popey 
<mhall119> :)
<smartboyhw> mhall119, happy birthday to you;P
<mhall119> thanks smartboyhw
<czajkowski> flashing a phablet :)
<czajkowski> yay for xnox :D
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, :D
<jcastro> pleia2: lol, I can get you another one for "display" reasons, hahah
<vibhav> mhall119: May your worst enemy suffer today
<vibhav> Happy Birthday!
<daker> vibhav: mhall119's first enemy is render.py XD
<vibhav> :D
<nigelb> daker: All our worst enemies are render.py.
<nigelb> *is
<nigelb> The last enemy to be conquered is not death, it's render.py
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: happy birthday!
<czajkowski> pleia2: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Mark-Shuttleworth-on-Ubuntu-releases-the-sky-is-not-falling-1818478.html
<pleia2> I'm glad that one didn't pit mark and I as some kind of enemies :)
<czajkowski> there were others that did ?
<pleia2> the slashdot felt a bit weird
<czajkowski> ah not seen that
<pleia2> http://news.slashdot.org/story/13/03/08/1413200/shuttleworth-on-ubuntu-community-drama
<czajkowski> ahh
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> interesting
<pleia2> (also, getting slashdotted isn't what it once was, my webserver did fine, so disappointed! ;))
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> Ive had a nice drama free day
<czajkowski> was rather nice tbh after the week of it
<pleia2> I went to the pool, weather is amazing today
<czajkowski> had the first ever hackntalk event
<pleia2> oh yes! how did that go?
<czajkowski> yeah weather less amazing :)
<pleia2> congrats :)
<czajkowski> had 32 people arrive
<czajkowski> and had 9 talks
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> and only one was ubuntu related and that was flashing the phablet :D
<czajkowski> so means there is a market for an open source quarterly event here :D
<pleia2> yay!
<czajkowski> aye, needed it tbh after the week, nver have I felt so demotivaed after the comments on blogs/social media
<czajkowski> never have I felt like giving up so much
<czajkowski> the work I do on the LC and the CC felt so underapreciated and worthless
<pleia2> yeah :(
<snap-l> I think that's something we all forget (myself included); there's people at the other end of those decisions
<pleia2> snap-l: yeah, it's easy to paint canonical as the big bad, but they are people (and friends!)
<snap-l> It's easy to target a group.
<pleia2> ok, time to put away the IRC and enjoy the sunshine
<snap-l> Have fun!
 * snap-l is moving in to a new /home (drive)
<snap-l> 1TB Western Digital spinny Caviar Black
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-10
<vibhav> good morning
<popey> Morning
<smartboyhw> Hey popey
<bkerensa> vibhav: working on bugs?
<bkerensa> :D
<czajkowski> aloha
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, hey
<cjohnston> mornin
<smartboyhw> Hello cjohnston
<bkerensa> >.<
<smartboyhw> bkerensa, ?
<bkerensa> tired :)
<bkerensa> its 6am and still hacking on code :D
<smartboyhw> bkerensa, uh oh
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> uh oh if you use chrome
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> submitting a patch to google ;)
<smartboyhw> bkerensa, I use Firefox;P
<smartboyhw> LOL
<mhall119> jcastro: happy birthday!
<pleia2> happy birthday jcastro!
<nigelb> ooh.
<nigelb> Happy Birthday jcastro!
<nigelb> and he gets an hour of sleep robbed from him for his birthday.
<JoseeAntonioR> feliz cumpleaños, jcastro!
<bkerensa> Happy Birthday jcastro
<chilicuil> weee, feliz cumpleaños jcastro =)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-03-03
<jussi> jono: got a min for me ?
<jono> jussi, sorry, not now, about to kick off app dev week
<jono> http://summit.ubuntu.com/appdevweek-1403/meeting/22139/welcome-and-introduction/
<jussi> jono: , yeah ok. Please see my PM from last week
<jussi> just need a quick answer on how the proceedure should work :)
<jono> jussi, didnt see a PM last week
<jono> can you resend
<jono> mhall119, dpm_ I need you in our team planning sess in 15 mins for about 10 mins, does that work?
<dpm_> jono, yes
<mhall119> jono: I'm co-hosting beuno's session on the click store
<mhall119> which means I'll be running the hangout
<jono> mhall119, thats fine
<jono> I will coordinate with dpm
<jussi> jono: Im going to bed now, but I PM'ed you - please have a look.
<jono> jussi, will do, just slammed right now
<jussi> jono: leave me a message when you can, Ill look in the morning :)
<jussi> shouldnt be an overly hard subject :)
<jose> hey, does anyone know where jono is?
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-03-04
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, hi!
<czajkowski> SergioMeneses: hows things?
<popey> moo
<czajkowski> ello popey
<czajkowski> hmm update messed with my keyboard again
<czajkowski> *boggles*
<popey> heh
<popey> London office is busy today.
<czajkowski> oh nice
<czajkowski> please go say hi to sabrina and give her a hug from me
<czajkowski> :)
<popey> I have no idea who that is ⍨
<popey> so many faces here I don't know
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, good good , working on http://ubuconla.org
<popey> I read that as Ubu-cola ☻
<popey> nice web design!
<SergioMeneses> popey, thanks!
<SergioMeneses> I am going to send information to the planet these days
<czajkowski> SergioMeneses: cola! :)
<czajkowski> popey: go find and say hi !
<czajkowski> :)
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, I asked for sponsorship to mongodb :D - I used your blog-post
<czajkowski> SergioMeneses: I saw and we're reviwing it this week :)
<czajkowski> cheers
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, thanks a lot!
<SergioMeneses> dpm, should come and join us!
<dpm> SergioMeneses, ah, yeah, we need to talk about it again :)
<SergioMeneses> dpm, just tell me when you are available :D
<jono> jose, hey
<jono> sorry, can't do the Q+A today
<jose> hey jono, np
<jono> let me check when I can reschedule
<jose> sure
<jose> I was also wondering if we should change our meeting times - haven't been able to meet for the last couple weeks
<jono> jose, will reschedule to fri at 9am
<jono> pacific
<jono> jose, yeah, we should
<jose> Q&A moved
<jono> can we coordinate this later, I am about to run out
<jono> thanks jose!
<jose> sure, enjoy your day!
<jono> jose, and you!
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great day - see you tomorrow!
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back
<elfy> hi popey
<popey> hello elfy
<popey> long time no type
<elfy> yea - such is the way of it :)
<elfy> though I see you keeping the busy hat on
<popey> heh
<popey> just a bit
<elfy> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-03-05
<jose> nigelb: don't vanish from the world!
<mhall119> nigelb could never vanish, he's just gracing some other open source community with his talent :)
<nigelb> jose: of course I'm not vanishing!
<nigelb> also, yes, what mhall119 said.
<nigelb> I'll still be in a few ubuntu channels, like this one. I can't forget you guys.
 * jose hugs nigelb
<nigelb> I just feel like I shouldn't be keeping my membership.
 * nigelb hugs jose 
<jose> so, I still owe you a beer for helping me out with summit a year or two ago :P
<nigelb> hah, it's was long ago enough that I don't remember
<nigelb> but I will take the beer :D
<jose> well, it was long ago enough that I was using JoseeAntonioR
<nigelb> I remember that!
<pleia2> it was like 3 weeks ago
<pleia2> :)
<jose> hey, it's not my fault that staff doesn't want to drop jose
<jussi> haha
 * jussi waves to pleia2, nigelb and jose
<jose> hey jussi!
<nigelb> pleia2: lol
<nigelb> hello jussi :)
<jussi> hrrr. I hate it when you have a wonderful tool, but it misses one tiny bit of functionality, and you have no idea how to add it...
<jose> maybe there's a script to add it as a plug-in?
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi> morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hi jussi
<elfy> hi dholbach jussi
<jussi> heya elfy
<dholbach> hi elfy
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dpm> morning all
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dholbach> dpm, como estas?
<dpm> dholbach, bien, bien, y tu?
<dholbach> bien también :)
<dholbach> dpm, sollen wir mal ein paar Takte telefonieren?
<dpm> dholbach, klar. Um 9:00 ging's bei dir?
<dholbach> klar
<dpm> ok, brb, reboot
<dholbach> all right - see you guys around! have a great rest of your day! :)
<jose> mhall119: hey, still having the dev update, right?
<jose> well, engineering
<mhall119> jose: as far as I know, I sent a reminder email to everyone earlier today
<jose> awesome then :)
<jose> mhall119: hey, forgot to mention, now the events are listed on the my_live_events youtube page and you just click 'start the hangout'
<jose> popey: hey, can we re-confirm the dates for the app design clinics?
<mhall119> jose: you've set it up already?
<jose> mhall119: yep, just a matter of clicking that button
<mhall119> cool, thanks
<jose> in case it's cancelled/delayed, we can put an announcement on the video
<jose> jono: ping, have a min?
<jono> jose, hopping on a call, but feel free to type
<jose> jono: hey, I was wondering if we could re-schedule our call for when you had time on the week
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-03-06
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> all rightie... have a great rest of your day and see you tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-03-07
<dholbach> all right, got to rush off to a seminar - have a great weekend everyone!
<marcoceppi_> jcastro: leaf count?
<jcastro> haven't gotten it yet
<jose> jono_: everything going good?
<jono_> jose, it is now :-)
<jose> awesome then :)
<jose> jono_: next time from the ubuntuonair account, please :)
<cprofitt> jono_: I will try to make some of the sessions -- particularly the leadership one
<cprofitt> great Q&A
<jono_> thank cprofitt, it was a bit disjointed
<jono_> jose, it happened that way due to a raft of technical issues
<cprofitt> jono_: if you ever get a chance to test that magic mouse using Ubuntu I would be interested to know what does and does not work... I am in the market for a new mouse
<jono_> cprofitt, I will give it a shot when I get a few mins
<cprofitt> cool. thanks.
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-03-02
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<dpm> morning all
<dholbach> hey dpm
<elfy> morning peeps
<dholbach> hi elfy
<dpm> hi dholbach
<dpm> hey elfy
<MooDoo> morning elfy
<dpm> dholbach, on my way
<dholbach> cool
<belkinsa> o/ all
<belkinsa> Er, wrong channle.
<belkinsa> channel*
<MooDoo> belkinsa: hello any way :D
<belkinsa> True, true!  A friendly hello is good for everyone one!
<MooDoo> yes indeedy
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you tomorrow again!
<czajkowski> Mobile folks may find this interesting http://www.couchbase.com/press-releases/unity-couchbase-mobile-improves-game-development-with-sync-and-offline-support
<mhall119> czajkowski: then you should post it in #ubuntu-app-devel :)
<czajkowski> hmm not sure it'd be welcomed there
<czajkowski> it's the other unity :p
<popey> one of the other unitys
<Silverlion> good $daytime everybody
<popey> yo
<Silverlion> sup popey?
<popey> tickety boo.
<popey> you?
<elfy> hi Silverlion popey
<Silverlion> o/ elfy
<Silverlion> popey not much ... just html5 stuff
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-03-03
<jose> mhall119: still around?
<dholbach> good morning
 * dholbach relocates to the office, bbiab
<mhall119> jose: I am now
<balloons> dholbach, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-devices-help/1426304/+merge/251589 looking more interesting
<dholbach> thanks for taking a look!
<imnichol> I think I found an error in a piece on insights.ubuntu.com, but I'm not sure who to talk to about it.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<popey> imnichol: wassup?
<imnichol> I was doing a writeup for the UWN and I noticed that the article in question has the text "A number of Dell-Ubuntu SKUs will be on offer across the retail estate including the Inspiron 14 3000 series which offers laptops with 4GB of storage" which I'm pretty sure is incorrect
<imnichol> link: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/03/02/dell-launches-ubuntu-loaded-machines-across-500-stores-in-latin-america/
<imnichol> Pretty sure that they meant 4G of RAM
<imnichol> I know if I were Dell I'd appreciate accuracy there ;)
<popey> imnichol: ah okay. thanks
<jose> mhall119: lmk when you've got time for a hangout
<mhall119> jose: I've got time now
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> mhall119, for nexus4 I should be on 14.10 right?
<popey> yes
<popey> vivid isnt ready yet
<popey> you'd be on rtm which is based off utopic
<jcastro> popey, ok so 14.10r16 is what I am on
<popey> super :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-03-04
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning dholbach
<MooDoo> morning all
<elfy> morning :)
<dholbach> hi elfy
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<czajkowski> I find this fascinating ,http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/2xto6a/i_was_at_the_canonical_stand_and_spent_5_minutes/
<czajkowski> I wish more people could meeet and har fmr Jane
<czajkowski> not enough people see her as the CEO of CAnonical and still assume Mark is the CEO
<czajkowski> one useful feedback would be to see Jane speak at more events  just a thought
<balloons> howdy everyone; I occassionally am getting a database error trying ot load: http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/find-a-task/
<jcastro> jose, for you: http://www.cheero.net/usa/lp/ingress/
<mhall119> balloons: a Wordpress error?
<balloons> mhall119, literally it's a page with only 'could not connect to database'
<mhall119> balloons: sounds like wordpress then, you should tell IS about it
<jcastro> popey, is there a way to shut the gmail app up from notifications?
<jcastro> I want texts and stuff to notify me, but not email
<popey> system settings -> notifications
<popey> switch off gmail
<jcastro> <3
<jose> jcastro: oh, I have one on the way (not for me though, it's too expensive)
<jcastro> it seems to be a pretty niche product
<jose> it's not that good though, only 2Amp out
<jose> I need 3A out or my phone won't charge
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day - see you all tomorrow!
<elfy> popey well it turned up and I appear to be successfully updating it \o/
<popey> elfy: que?
<elfy> this nexus 7
<popey> oh, neato!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-03-05
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning all
<elfy> morning peeps
<dholbach> dpm, do we need to start to do uos planning soon?
<dpm> dholbach, probably. Did we set up the dates already?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> 2015-05-05 to 2015-05-07
<dholbach> so still 8 weeks
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-03-06
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> morning
<elfy> morning
<dpm> morning everyone
<Silverlion> good morning
<popey> yo
<Silverlion> o/ popey
<popey> \o/ late breakfast o'clock
<Silverlion> popey: enjoy
 * Silverlion is sweeping through his filesystem to get some digital paperwork done
 * czajkowski had some fresh scrambled eggs this morning 
<czajkowski> yummy
<Silverlion> czajkowski: good for you ;)
<Silverlion> o/ by the way
<popey> nom
<popey> scrambled eggs at czajkowski's place are delicious. Straight from the chickens cloaca!
<Silverlion> popey: that's too much intel for me ^^
<Silverlion> just had my lunch
<popey> \o/ biology
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> I have away 24 eggs yesterday to various neighbours
<czajkowski> all are going to miss that when we move
<Silverlion> what are your plans for the weekend then=?
<Silverlion> working ubuntu stuff or RL?
<czajkowski> I fly to Mountain View on Sunday so Saturday is packing and meeting some folks
<Silverlion> czajkowski: sounds fun or is it work related?
<czajkowski> work
<czajkowski> our office is over in Mountain view so next week I'll be hanging out with the various teams that work on couchbase
<czajkowski> and hearing what's happening in mobile
<czajkowski> and then a bunch of new folks start so I'll spend time with them talk about community and open source
<dholbach> brb
<dholbach> see you on Monday and have a great weekend!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-03-07
<elfy> hiya nigelb
<elfy> how's things going?
<nigelb> Hi elfy
<nigelb> Things are good. slowly waking up.
<nigelb> I should be in your country tomorrow if things go well :)
<elfy> really
<elfy> in Big Town I guess?
<nigelb> yeah.
<elfy> going where?
<nigelb> Bunch of work meetings.
<elfy> has job though :)
<nigelb> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-03-08
<silverlion> good morning pleia2 hopefullly your sunday is starting beautiful ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-03-07
<mhall119> belkinsa: pleia2: we can also just give you edit access to community.ubuntu.com for making changes to the content
<Tm_T> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> hey dpm
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<svij> good morning
<svij> dpm: I need your help :)
<dpm> what can I do? :)
<svij> fix ubucon.org issue "after lunch"
<dpm> lol
<svij> :P
<svij> also, we should have a call soon, Marius Q is also in for UbuContest organisation, so we could also start that
<dpm> svij, ok, let's sync in ~2 again for the permissions issue
<svij> "in ~2"?
<dpm> sorry, 2h, I meant
<svij> ah
<svij> okay
<dpm> svij, do you have a suggestion for time/date for the call?
<dpm> mhall119 mentioned he'd be interested to join, so if it could be in the afternoon, would be good
<svij> tomorrow or wednesday this week or monday or wednesday next week
 * dpm looks at calendar
<svij> I rather prefer this week
<dpm> yeah
<dpm> svij, tomorrow, 15:30?
<svij> should be fine for me, I quickly ping marius and tell you later, ok?
<dpm> svij, sounds like a plan
<dpm> I can set up the meeting when we hear back about marius
<svij> ok
<svij> he wrote me at 2am "did you ask david yet?" Oo
<svij> dpm: oh, 15.30 is "our" timezone, I guess?
<dpm> yeah
<svij> good
<svij> just wanted to make sure
<dpm> yeah, it works well with east coast, as it's 9:30 there IIRC
<czajkowski> aloha
<svij> dpm: 2h are over btw, time to sync ;)
<svij> dpm: also 15.30 tomorrow is fine for Marius
<dpm> svij, I think I've figured it out - can you try to edit the site and for instance add a picture to a page?
<svij> dpm: yes it works \o/
<svij> (tried editing a page)
<dpm> svij, ok, cool
<dpm> thanks for confirming, I'll then prepare a merge proposal that sets these permissions for editors as default, so we don't need to do them manually next time we do a new deployment
<svij> can you also look why the sub-menubar of events are gone, when one are on those sub page? (like http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-europe/travel-and-accommodation/)
<dpm> svij, that's generally because the template of the page hasn't been chosen as "Default". Let me check it for you
<dpm> svij, wow, nice touch with the embedded OSM map!
<svij> thanks :D
<svij> ah I found the "Default" template thing
<dpm> svij, yeah, I fixed the page and made a screenshot
<dpm> I guess I don't need to publish the screenshot anymore :)
<svij> no :)
<svij> I've fixed that for the ubucon summit pages too
<dpm> thanks svij!
<svij> np
<svij> now if you're setting up the call for tomorrow, that will be enough annoyance from me :P
<svij> (for today)
<dpm> svij, it's not annoyance at all, thanks for driving this. So Marius said ok to tomorrow 15:30 European time?
<svij> yes
<svij> ilonka is joining too
<dpm> svij, I don't have her e-mail, so feel free to add her to the hangout
<dpm> setting it up now
<svij> ok
<dpm> svij, done. Also, I've added Marius with his @misterqmusic.com address. You might want to add him with his gmail.com one if he's got one. Sometimes google is picky about showing meetings for non-gmail addresses
<svij> yep
<svij> also google doesn't show calendar invitations in the inbox anymore …
<svij> atleast for me.
<svij> dpm: when I try to add a guest, it instantly deletes it from the list after a reload
<dpm> svij, hm
<dpm> let me check
<dpm> alternatively, feel free to pm me the e-mails and I'll add them myself
<svij> ok
<dpm> seems we're all set now :)
<dpm> bbiab
<svij> perfect timing … need to go offline anyway now. Thanks!
<popey> mhall119: fyi with your "fix the wiki" hat on. https://help.ubuntu.com/ has a banner at the top which points to the wrong place. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommunityHelpWiki which should be https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HelpWiki - probably?
 * mhall119 now wants a "Make the Wiki Great Again" 
<mhall119> hat
<popey> balloons: got a parcel from fed ex today - Google t-shirt :)
<wxl> popey: pffht i got mine last week XD
<balloons> popey, lovely! a pleasant surprise eh?
<popey> yeah!
<popey> wxl: mine went over the sea :þ
<popey> jcastro: 15:40 < rschwieb> Has http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/trusty/current/ been permanently rewritten without its HTML tables? We used to automate that process to look up the newest AMI, but now the table doesn't  appear anymore...
<popey> ^ made me smile
<jcastro> table as in html table?
<popey> I guess
<popey> he's in #ubuntu asking
<jcastro> popey: I gave him the right info but he went dark, he's either totally happy with my solution, or hates me
<popey> thanks!
<jcastro> fyi, we publish machine consumable json files of all our images on every cloud: http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/streams/v1/
<jcastro> so when people do automated scripts they can do things like "give me a daily of xenial on us-west-2" or whatever
<dholbach> balloons, davidcalle, dpm, popey: team call?
<balloons> omw omw omw
 * balloons hums 'in the jungle, the mighty jungle'
<dpm> popey, davidcalle ^
<popey> oopps
<davidcalle> omw!
<popey> jcastro: you use bcache?
<jcastro> yessir
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day, see you all tomorrow!
<dholbach> have a good one!
<jcastro> popey: rather I used to, I just took apart that machine this weekend
<mhall119> dpm: popey: balloons: davidcalle: do we have anyone scheduled to be a guest on tomorrow's Q&A?
<mhall119> if not, mariogrip says he can be on
<balloons> mhall119, I'd suggest mario
<popey> +1
<dpm> mhall119, noone scheduled afaik, mariogrip would be awesome
<mhall119> awesome, I'll lethim know
<wxl> got the ok from IS to add a note to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpContents about the new process to edit
<wxl> that is where the "Help" button in the header of each page goes to
<pleia2> wxl: great, thanks :)
<wxl> needless to say i added the note too XD
<wxl> pleia2: np
<wxl> hey everyone go test help.u.c.
<wxl> i think IS managed to get it fix
<wxl> also we should be good to go with EVERYONE on wiki.u.c.
<wxl> i tested it as an ubuntu member and member of ubuntu-etherpad (there are ACLs related to both) AND had someone who wasn't an ubuntu member test it and all was good
<wxl> as i said above, i made a note about the need for the membership on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpContents
<wxl> i'll do the same at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WikiGuide
<popey> hm, might need to logout and login
<popey> everything is immutable here
<wxl> yes i would recommend that
<pleia2> wxl: might mention over in #ubuntu-doc
<wxl> popey: on help.u.c., right?
<wxl> okie dokie
<popey> yes
<popey>  yay, works here
<popey> Suh-weet
<pleia2> wxl: just to be clear, people do need to be somehow members of the ubuntu-etherpad team (indirectly or otherwise)
<wxl> didn/t i put that on the help page, pleia2 ?
<pleia2> wxl: I was just confused by "EVERYONE"
<pleia2> it's still not back to where we want a wiki to be, but we're limping along again
<wxl> pleia2: the assumption was that everyone active here already understood that XD
<popey> .oO( Can we make a group that has everyone on launchpad in )
<popey> This might not help :)
<wxl> ummm yeah, no :)
<pleia2> the spammers have launchpad accounts
<pleia2> fixing that situation would be lovely
<pleia2> (especially since that would make my life in openstack wiki land better)
<popey> hmmm
<popey> how about any launchpad account which is already in 1 or more groups
<popey> people get funny about being auto-added to groups though
<popey> I know this when someone added me to "open source tea party" group on launchpad
<knome> there are open groups, so i don't think that would work
<knome> because the spammers could just join those
<wxl> um
<popey> they wouldn't know though
<popey> shhhhhh
<wxl> open source tea party?
<popey> this channel isn't logged? :)
<wxl> like, um, tea?
<popey> No.
<wxl> or like teaparty?
<popey> Like teaparty
<wxl> cuz that's a bad word over here :)
<knome> popey, and how would we tell the real contributors that?
<knome> :P
<popey> knome: it wasn't an entirely serious suggestion
<knome> i know
<wxl> we should make a open source tea party group in opposition to this open source teaparty group
<pleia2> clearly we just need to get rid of spammers from the internet
<wxl> oh yeah that's pretty easy
 * pleia2 problem solver
<knome> yes... first of all, deny pleia2 access to internet
<pleia2> knome: vacation!
<wxl> voluncation?
<knome> "we have booked a trip for you for a vacation.. in greenland"
<knome> "btw, it's one-way only"
<popey> Vacation sounds nice.
<pleia2> on the bright side, global warming means it's getting greener \o/
<wxl>  /o\
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-03-08
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
 * dholbach relocates, brb
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> yo
<MagicSponge> dpm, Are you doing the Q&A today ?
<dholbach> ah yes, who's doing the Q&A today? :)
<dpm> I can do it- mhall119 you were coming and bringing mariogrip along?
<MagicSponge> Yes, it's a goodie today .
 * MagicSponge hands out flyers for ubuntu-on-air.
<mhall119> dpm: yes, I'll be on the Q&A with Marius
<dpm> hi jose, morning/afternoon! have you had the chance to look at the "update source" action for ubucon.org?
<jose> dpm: 'ello, I thought I pushed it? let me check when I get to work
<MagicSponge> mhall119: Be nice if he could close the door to all his bitcoin mining exploits (Marius's) in the other room this time :) just sayin'
<dpm> jose, ah, cool, didn't see the MP, might have missed it
 * dpm checks
<jose> oh, no mp yet, I was gonna do some branching of my own to test some of the stuff
<jose> I'm gonna add a bit more later
<MagicSponge> jose, Just a note, but you need to change the http://ubuntuonair.com/ IRC to #ubuntu-on-air :)
<MagicSponge> It's on #juju atmo.
<MagicSponge> jose, did you get that ?
<MagicSponge> QUESTION: Can someone please change the ubuntu-on-air IRC from #juju to #ubuntu-on-air Thanks.
<belkinsa> MagicSponge, they might be busy.  I know that they change it in like in 15 minutes before the session.
<dholbach> mhall119, dpm: ^ ubuntuonair is not updated yet
<dholbach> I'll at least change the IRC channel for now
<dholbach> and date and stuff (I'll leave adding the video feed to you)
<dholbach> MagicSponge, updated
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> mhall119, dpm: did you guys do any promotion of the event today?
<MagicSponge> k, great !
<dpm> dholbach, I was on several calls this afternoon, I haven't. Posting now on FB and G+
<dholbach> ok
<MagicSponge> 3 minutes to go guys . good luck. Hope there's no bagpipes this week ;-)
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<pleia2> belkinsa: if you haven't yet, you can submit a ticket to rt@ubuntu.com about the UW wiki
<belkinsa> Alright, I will.
<pleia2> <class 'MoinMoin.caching.CacheError'>: [Errno 28] No space left on device
<pleia2> looks like the disk filled up
<knome> o.o
<pleia2> 4uanil-tripathi may be our first spam account that has tried to join the ubuntu-etherpad team
<knome> mm
<pleia2> account created in february, only launchpad activity is an ubuntu answers question that was closed as spam
<wxl> oooh fun
<knome> maybe we should discuss about the terms on accepting
<wxl> knome: hm?
<pleia2> we shouldn't blindly accept
<knome> ^
<pleia2> the odd name tipped me off "
<pleia2> Rober lee"
<wxl> shouldn't blinding accept ubuntu-etherpad users, you mean
<pleia2> yeah
<wxl> yeah i would say that would be fair
<pleia2> I don't expect admins to do a ton of research, but if it's a new account, be cautious
<knome> yep
<wxl> nortbertocatron has been spamming
<wxl> norberto
<pleia2> this one was pretty clear with 1 minute of looking at their profile
<knome> popey's fault ;(
<wxl> popey let him in? the shame
<knome> i didn't approve them because they had no other memberships
<knome> that's why i said we should talk about accepting
<pleia2> that's an old account
<pleia2> I likely would have approved too
<knome> because if we approve anybody who applies..
<knome> i wasn't sure
<knome> that's why i held off
<knome> then i don't know what would have been the right way to confirm they are "real"
<pleia2> well, not belonging to any teams doesn't mean anything, even for new accounts, we are telling people to sign up to launchpad in order to edit
<wxl> i didn't get a notification, weird
<belkinsa> Join the EtherPad Team allows edit access to the wikis, right?
<pleia2> belkinsa: you're already a member via ubuntumembers :) no need to join directly
<wxl> yes
<pleia2> the user list is long enough /o\
<knome> pleia2, of course not, but that doesn't increase the credivility either; opposed to being a member of a loco team etc.
<belkinsa> I see, but it seems that I don't have the access.
<belkinsa> To edit
<pleia2> belkinsa: you may need to refresh
<knome> or log out/in
<pleia2> belkinsa: even a hard refresh, it does work for indirect members, wxl tested all this
<belkinsa> Okay.  Let me do that.
<pleia2> knome: oh yeah, that
<wxl> i got it guys
<wxl> google the email
<wxl> NorbertoCatron@gmail.com has been spamming wikis all over
<wxl> man i wish "remove member" was as easy as adding one ugh
<popey> :(
<wxl> removed
 * pleia2 deletes spam
<knome> so the following question is:
<wxl> oooh you have that power on wiki.u.c.?
<wxl> oh derp
<wxl> i guess we all do
<wxl> let me help
<knome> what do we do with the LP account?
<wxl> knome: +1
<knome> should we leave it or ask somebody to remove it?
<pleia2> you can ask in #canonical-sysadmin
<wxl> well if we leave it they can't do anything with the email
<pleia2> see if they want it
<wxl> on the other hand
<wxl> we have no way to mark it
<wxl> someone will forget eventually
<knome> should we create a blacklist of email addresses so we remember that we shouldn't approve them again?
<wxl> +1 knome
<wxl> let's ask IS for that
<belkinsa> +1 knome
<knome> sounds like an endless task though, and maybe it indeed should be done LP-internally
<popey> how did that person know to join etherpad users?
<popey> also, btw.. I didn't approve them knome
<knome> hmm?
<wxl> popey: it is in the "help," as i put it there for non-experienced users
<pleia2> popey: I'm thinking mechanical turk kind of spammers, we do tell people
<popey> 18:11 < knome> popey's fault ;(
<popey> (nope)
<popey> pleia2: yeah, plausible
<knome> :P
<belkinsa> pleia2, looks like you were right.  I just need to relog in.
<wxl> pleia2: as i've identified before, these are not bots. these are real people.
 * wxl heads over to IS
<pleia2> wxl: yeah mechanical turk is a service where you pay other humans tiny amounts of money to do things only humans can do, very very common for this kind of spam
<wxl> pleia2: oh. i'm not up on the fancy lingo ;)
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad/+member/dkuvhcvjkvh looks questionable
<wxl> but
<pleia2> gah, wrong button
<wxl> i can't find anything with a google search
<wxl> should we try contacting?
<pleia2> no, already declined
<pleia2> the spammers have found the team
<pleia2> (accidentally approved, then deactivated)
<popey> Well, it was good while it lasted ㋛
<wxl> well that's a dead giveaway at least
 * pleia2 back to work
<wxl> they do??
<wxl> argh
<wxl> can we edit that page???
<pleia2> I suspect there's a cron job or something to periodically sync the user list
<wxl> from what i know, they happen on demand
<popey> their session will still be valid
<popey> until they logout/in
<pleia2> ah, maybe IS can kick them off
<popey> delete the lp account is probably best
<knome> sounds like a tedious task
 * pleia2 nods
<wxl> maybe get cjwatson on it?
<pleia2> we can pop over to #launchpad to see
<belkinsa> What is with this "LaunchPad Login" e-mail on our list?  Is it spam?
<popey> what list?
<czajkowski> commnunity team I suspect
<belkinsa> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-team/2016-March/001122.html
<czajkowski> belkinsa: not spam, maybe they're not able to explain what's going on easily
<pleia2> belkinsa: not spam Paul's a good guy :)
<belkinsa> czajkowski is right.
<belkinsa> Oh.  I see.
<wxl> i keep getting hit on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SUPPER%20NUMBER%20%3A%3A%3A%3A%20866%20570%208594%20Canon%20printer%20phone%20number..Canon%20printer%20support%20phone%20number.Canon%20printer%20tech%20support%20phone%20number with 500s
<czajkowski> belkinsa: give people the benefit of the doubt first eh :)
<belkinsa> Alright
<pleia2> belkinsa: or at least google the name ;)
<wxl> and now i'm getting 500s on the wiki
<wxl> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh
<popey> well, lets give deej a chance
<pleia2> wxl: all the deletes may have landed *you* in a spam trap
<popey> we can but hope ㋛
<knome> hopey
<pleia2> wxl: might just need to wait for it to time out, I stopped deleting because my time is better spent elsewhere while the spamming is ongoing
<popey> I know the spam cleanup scripts sometimes cause the wiki to go 500 on us
<wxl> i'm asking another IS team member i know personally for advice on whether or not i can do the edit manually
<belkinsa> Off Topic: Does anyone know if Spread Ubuntu is still active as a team/project?
<pleia2> belkinsa: the site still runs and works, I still upload things to it
<knome> i wonder if you're the only one
 * knome hides
<pleia2> I wouldn't say it's hugely active, but it's always been kind of a passive project
<popey> yeah
<belkinsa> Thanks.  I'm pointing someone to the project.
<popey> depends on your definition of "active"
<pleia2> no real team around it aside from the person who runs the site (he does still respond to bug reports)
<wxl> active = not inactive :)
<belkinsa> I guess the question is also, is the Ubuntu Marketing team active or not?
<pleia2> belkinsa: not really
<popey> that hasn't been active for years
<belkinsa> Sigh.  I pointed someone over to that team but I guess he will have a hard time there then.
<pleia2> marketing is done by canonical
<pleia2> loco teams are where you should point someone if they want to do community-driven stuff
<belkinsa> Alright, I did point them over to their LoCo, but's inactive one.
<pleia2> I work in my loco team, then upload materials to spread-ubuntu to share
<wxl> advice on dealing with people that are not obviously real folks? deny by default with a note to get in touch?
<knome> if they are not real folks, why waste time in connecting?
<belkinsa> Is Spread Ubuntu not driven by Canonical?
<popey> no
 * belkinsa thought it was Ali Jawad
<wxl> look at https://launchpad.net/~ramroser0112 knome
<pleia2> belkinsa: that's start ubuntu
<belkinsa> Oh.
<wxl> it's clear that the user is brand spanking new, but there's no obvious reason to state that they are not a legitimate user
<pleia2> spread ubuntu is much much older
<wxl> i can't believe spread ubuntu's not butter
<belkinsa> pavlushka is the person who I'm talking about, pleia2.  He wants to work with his (inactive) LoCo to spread Ubuntu.
<popey> mmmm butter
<pleia2> belkinsa: good, maybe he can start the activity there :)
<pleia2> it only takes one person (I should know)
<pavlushka> Hi every one.
<popey> hi
<belkinsa> Yes, Kilos and me are talking to pavlushka about this.
 * Kilos greets everyone too
<Kilos> hiya pleia2 long time
<popey> oh, you're in Bangladesh?
<Kilos> you the one got me involved in all this
<wxl> manually removed the user from the ACL. i'd prefer to ask for forgiveness later if that's bad.
<pleia2> Kilos: hope you're doing well :)
<Kilos> loving every minute ty pleia2
<belkinsa> Who? pleia2?  She has gotten me active within the Community also.
<pleia2> Kilos: wonderful to hear that
<pavlushka> wxl, talking abt me?
<pleia2> pavlushka: no, we're fighting some spam bots on the wiki x_x
<pavlushka> wxl, Hi
<wxl> pavlushka: no!
<wxl> pavlushka: you're good :)
<wxl> pavlushka: also, hi
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> wxl, couldn't be better.
<wxl> pavlushka: so glad to hear it!
<wxl> all spam removed
<pleia2> thanks wxl
<belkinsa> wxl, ramroser0112 does look like a spammer, no info on Google
<wxl> belkinsa: well, they don't look like they're NOT a spammer, but there's nothing that says they clearly are
<popey> if they get created today, have a mishmash of letters numbers and try and join the team, you can bet 99% they're a spammer
<popey> it's not that hard to tell :)
<wxl> yeah it's a fair assumption
<pleia2> wxl: the format of their username and gmail account is consistent with other spammers
<pleia2> they've all been letters#####@gmail.com
<wxl> i just hate potentially ruining some actual noob's day ><
<popey> pfft
<popey> that is statistically unlikely
<wxl> k
<popey> now, on UOS week... we may have more of a problem
<belkinsa> Is this our first spam attack within the Community or has this happened before?
<popey> As we'll get a natural influx of new blood
<popey> this is the most sustained attack
<pleia2> belkinsa: it started in december
<popey> seems someone probably has us on a special list
<popey> for their SEO purposes
<pleia2> the ubuntu women wiki had a problem with spam a long while back
<knome> popey, ask people to request accounts on a mailing list
<popey> yeah, or up front
<knome> if possible
<popey> or ping us on irc for approval - or some other extra hoop :(
<knome> yes
<popey> Enter your 2 factor auth here [     ]
<wxl> if these are "mechanical turks" they can easily say they have some legitimate need to help
<popey> lets cross that bridge if/when
<popey> Part of me thinks it's someone lurking here, or reading the logs.
<wxl> that's what i thought too
<popey> not a large part of me mind.
<popey> :)
<pleia2> the logs are public
<knome> probably.
<knome> but the point is, mechanical turks aren't willing to do a lot of work
<belkinsa> Maybe that auto-generated chappa could be our next step?
<popey> I don't trust this d p m guy, he looks dodgy
<wxl> hahahahah
<knome> yeah, three random letters
<wxl> totally
<wxl> oh
<belkinsa> chatcha or whatever it's called.
<wxl> wait.
<knome> and that pleia2 person, has a number at the end of the nick
<popey> captcha
<knome> belkinsa, cha cha cha
<wxl> belkinsa: that'd be good for bots. not so good for people. and we're all pretty sure this is people
<belkinsa> Oh.
<wxl> also soylent green is made out of people.
<belkinsa> Hmmm.
<wxl>  /nick wxl225
<wxl> oops
<wxl> hahah
<wxl> now a message
 * popey looks at Empyrium
<wxl> maybe we should ask them to send $100 to each person on the channel
<popey> give them a link to the donation page :)
<pavlushka> wxl, lol
<belkinsa> pleia2, do you know if the admin of the Spread Ubuntu team is still active within the Community?
<pleia2> belkinsa: they still respond to bug reports
<belkinsa> Do they repsond to new member requests to join or is that the owner's job?
<belkinsa> https://launchpad.net/~zdjxfgcw <--- spammer?
<belkinsa> And other https://launchpad.net/~apikorek38
<belkinsa> Based on the https://launchpad.net/projects/+all page
<pleia2> belkinsa: you can just try emailing him :)
<Kilos> night all
<popey> nn Kilos
<popey> Spammers seem to have left us alone for a little while
<popey> maybe my reply "No, spammer" to the email helped ㋛
<wxl> "oh, man! they found us out!"
<popey> hah
<mhall119> popey: we should require that anybody joining ~ubuntu-etherpad must have properly triaged at least one existing bug report
<mhall119> maybe then the spammers will at least help us with triaging :)
<popey> heh
<popey> mechanical turk bug triage
<mhall119> popey: https://xkcd.com/810/ was my inspiration :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-03-09
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<knome> :P
<knome> oops, wrong terminal
<davidcalle> We all know your password now
<knome> yes
<knome> i've typed my virtualbox testing password many times in channels
<knome> so if you absolutely want to do the testing for me...
 * dholbach relocates, brb
<popey> happy birthday mhall119 !
<dpm> popey, he's off for the day celebrating, but I'm sure he'll see the scrollback tomorrow :)
<popey> ahh
<knome> wait, who doesn't spend their whole birthday in IRC?
<knome> mhall119, was the offer for edit access to community.ubuntu.com only directed at ple.. and bel... or could i get one too? :P
<dholbach> balloons, davidcalle, dpm, mhall119: team call?
<popey> hahah
<popey> hello admin,
<popey> plz add me in ur group i really need to help  for software develop for
<popey> jenkins
 * popey asks in #ubuntu-server anyway
<czajkowski> at least he said please :)
<popey> she (allegedly)
<dholbach> bye guys - see you tomorrow!
<pleia2> popey: heh, I replied to that one
<pleia2> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15335848/
<popey> :)
<pleia2> mhall119: happy birthday!
<popey> pleia2: https://launchpad.net/~deepika-chauhan/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
 * popey asks IS to nuke
<pleia2> popey: good sleuthing :)
<pleia2> 08:53:39 < fungi> ferhat: apparently login.launchpad.net is no longer effectively deterring spammers from creating accounts to log into things which use it for openid
<pleia2> from #openstack-infra earlier
<pleia2> :\
<popey> :(
<pleia2> we're switching off it as quickly as we can, but it's slow going, openid
<pleia2> such a pain
<balloons> I'm mostly amazed this wasn't a problem long ago. But now that it's been discovered, it's certainly not going to go away with such simple blocks
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-03-10
<belkinsa> balloons, the spam?
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> davidcalle, fantastic work!
<dholbach> dpm, I updated the /funding page on community.u.c with the "please let us know beforehand" changes we talked about
<dpm> great, thanks!
<davidcalle> dholbach: static js/css files are still unreachable though, looking
<dholbach> hum...
<dholbach> I might be barking up the wrong tree, but firefox says in the case of prod: developer.u.c/assets/.../styles.css could not be loaded
<dholbach> for staging it's assets.u.c/.../styles.css
<dholbach> davidcalle, ^ could this be the problem?
<davidcalle> dholbach: chrome tells me 401 (Unauthorized) for things like https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/static/devportal_static/cms/js/modules/cms.structureboard.js (remove ".staging" and it works)
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> davidcalle,
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~/dev/sites/developer-ubuntu-com$ find . -iname '*structure*'
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~/dev/sites/developer-ubuntu-com$
<dholbach> sorry, might be because I hadn't had the env set up /o\
<dholbach> I'll be back in 10 minutes when it's set up ;-)
<dholbach> maybe let's move to #u-website?
<davidcalle> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/pCjd2Gv2/
<davidcalle> dholbach: ^
<mhall119> pleia2: thanks :)
<davidcalle> Have a nice eod and see you tomorrow o/
<dpm> have a nice evening davidcalle!
<dholbach> all right my friends I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<dholbach> you too
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-03-11
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<popey> dpm / davidcalle: do you know if we plan to document running apps under XMir at any point soon?
<popey> or indeed packging x apps for running under XMir on devices
<dpm> I don't know what the status is, the best person to ask is bregma
<popey> ok
<davidcalle> popey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Libertine
<popey> oooh! Docs!
<popey> thanks
<popey> ♥
<davidcalle> np ;)
<dpm> nice one davidcalle
<dpm> we really need to pull together the different ways of packaging and running apps on 16.04...
<dpm> popey, davidcalle, does thht reflect the combinations on the 16.04 desktop and what we need to document? http://pad.ubuntu.com/8Jmx2TJGMu
<davidcalle> dpm: omg, yes
<dpm> :)
<popey> holy crap
<popey> I mean, "yes"
<balloons> btw dpm, re: gci/gsoc. Some points to note. We've filed the PO now for the 7k, so it should be coming. Also, I'll forward you the feedback from google about our GSOC application. Finally, we need to handle billing for Pasi. At the moment he is out the funds for his ticket, I'm not sure how we want to reimburse him
<balloons> by that I mean, I'm not sure how much to bill Google for -- perhaps they have a per diem so we can know the total cost right now
<balloons> and presumably, we're 'ok' with using community funds to reimburse until we get the money from google or no?
<dpm> balloons, sounds sensible, but we've got a team call later on, perhaps we can use a few minutes to talk about it in detail
<knome> balloons, i have a list of the max amounts they will reimburse on certain meals
<knome> balloons, in addition they will reimburse some meals without limit (aiui), as well as traveling to/from airports
<balloons> knome, ohh excellent. It would be nice if we could file for funds right now -- I don't think there's anything stopping us if we have those amounts right?
<balloons> hmmm
<knome> balloons, i'll fwd you the related parts of the mail
<knome> just a sec..
<balloons> ty
<knome> ok done
<knome> so it isn't implied explicitly that they want receipts for all money spent, but i would think that's what they want since they mention "up to X"
<knome> apart from the meals during the travel on airports
<knome> again, it's not a problem for me to spend the money and get the reimbursement back after that
<knome> balloons, ^
<balloons> knome, ok. It seemed like we were supposed to bill google right away, but if we're not until afterwards, that makes sense
<knome> i think they are expecting you to do it twice; once for the flights and second time for the other expenses
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone - I'm calling it a day!
<dpm> marcoceppi, when you've got a minute, could you tell us how to do a manual update of the ubucon.org site? I'm not sure how the whole charm fits together, and we want to do some code changes in preparation for ubucon europe
<dpm> ok, calling it a day, what a week! Have a great weekend everyone
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-03-12
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-03-06
<nigelb> mhall119: How's SCALE? :)
<mhall119> nigelb: scale was fantastic, as always
<mhall119> nigelb: But I need a conference where I get to meetup with you again
<pleia2> ++
<ahoneybun> mhall119: do you know if we have anyone going to LFNW for Ubuntu?
<ahoneybun> ie a booth
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-03-07
<nigelb> mhall119 / pleia2 - You both should come to the linux foundation event in Prague this year :)
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun cc mhall119: wxl, valorie, and myself were looking to go.
<tsimonq2> I'd certainly love to go to get the wonderful experience, meet new people, and show them Ubuntu, but if I don't get the funding I literally can't go... :/
<wxl> ahoneybun and mhall119: valorie and myself are planning on manning the booth there, as we usually do. we have both already submitted requests for funds. i received receipt of my request for a loco pack this morning. that said, all is looking good. everyone's welcome to join in the fun!
<popey> wxl: you're off to Prague?
<wxl> popey: oh, no. we were talking about LFNW
<popey> oh
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-03-08
<popey> mhall119: was sergio's talk about snaps recorded at ubucon do you know?
<mhall119> popey: https://youtu.be/e1lLy46KbJc?t=1h36m34s
<popey> ta
<mhall119> np
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-03-10
<mhall119> daker: so I had "Moroccan coffee" last night, with cinnamon, nutmeg and orange water
<mhall119> how authentic is that?
<daker> mhall119: yes my grand mother does it too, it's very good specially in winter :D
<daker> i am more mint tea :D
<daker> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IazhvG1bLCU
<daker> and sahraoui tea is another level of goodness :D
<daker> i guess we should submit trademarks for our products, they took everything from us :D
<daker> they took the "Halouma" gladiator sandals & the babouche, they were sold for $800
<mhall119> daker: well I had it at the Morocco exhibit at Disney, which has an all-Moroccan staff
<czajkowski> Aloha
<czajkowski> k/c
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-03-11
<arp> hi
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-03-11
<benonsoftware>  .
<tsimonq2>     .
#ubuntu-community-team 2020-03-02
<pleia2> ~philipz85 is a legit user helping with Xubuntu, if someone could approve him to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wiki-editors :)
